# Her mit euren Scott Scale/Spark Bildern Comments erlaubt



## cpprelude (26. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Scale und Spark Fahrer da draußen, ich eröffne hiermit ein Thema, welches nur für Scott Scale's und Spark's
gedacht ist. Also her mit euren Bildern, ihr seid alle willkommen ob Eisdielenfahrer, Racer,
Leichtbaubiker etc. ob in Aktion, vor schönen Landschaften oder von euren Rennen, ob 26" oder 29" jegliche art von Bildern sind erwünscht.

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang, hier mein 2011er Scale 40:


----------



## KaiGreene (26. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Scale.Wird momentan Umgebaut auf Innenverlegte Schalt/Bremsleitungen.Und ein paar Gramm wird es noch verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Herzlich willkommen erstmal als erster der hier postet . Sehr schönes Teil und stimmig aufgebaut . Wieviel wiegt es denn im moment? Besser kann ich es grade nicht sehen aber sind das X-Pedo oder Ritchey Pedale?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2011)

Abonniert!


Das fängt ja krass gut an.

Kai, Dein Scale gehört mit Sicherheit in die Top5 der Carbon Scales.


Stimmig aufgebaut, cpprelude.

Schwarze KB's vielleicht?


Müssen XPedo sein, wg. Pedalkörper.


----------



## Aalex (27. November 2011)

mein altes






existiert aber nicht mehr


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2011)

Außer vielleicht den Bremsen war es ein Hit, Alex.


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Abonniert!
> 
> 
> Das fängt ja krass gut an.
> ...


 
Hast recht hab sonst zu wenig rotes Eloxal dran aber die waren so teuer und ich mag die Kbs.
Viel mehr stören mich meine goldenen Daumenhebel.
mit X-Pedo bin ich echt zufrieden zwar noch nicht lange dran aber bis jetzt kein Spiel im Lager .



Aalex schrieb:


> mein altes
> existiert aber nicht mehr


 
Auch schön gewesen, hatte es vor kurzem irgendwo gesehen und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast du es geschrottet und dann zersägt?


----------



## Tundra HT (27. November 2011)

@bikeaddicted

Ich glaub das sind Exustar Pedale die Ti Variante. Wiegen aber fasst aufs Gramm genau dasselbe wie die Ti Xpedos.


----------



## scotty33 (27. November 2011)

son ding muß bewegt werden und nur in zweiter linie als fotoobjekt dienen 
thema ist schon im abbo 









_________________
Gruß Stefan
http://scale-stefan.blogspot.com/
Prowell Team Harzblut


----------



## scotty33 (27. November 2011)

@bikeaddicted: bei dir kein bike ist natürlich grad ganz schön krass und du hast soooo gut in unser WP team gepasst. :-(


----------



## Aalex (27. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hast recht hab sonst zu wenig rotes Eloxal dran aber die waren so teuer und ich mag die Kbs.
> Viel mehr stören mich meine goldenen Daumenhebel.
> mit X-Pedo bin ich echt zufrieden zwar noch nicht lange dran aber bis jetzt kein Spiel im Lager .
> 
> ...



ja genau. die Lagerschale hat sich gelöst. Zersägt habe ich es dann um ein neues zu bekommen. Das wurde dann veräußert und daraus ist das titanradel entstanden



> Außer vielleicht den Bremsen war es ein Hit, Alex.



Danke  die hab ich mittlerweile verschenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2011)

meines:











leider nur Handypics...

aja gewicht:





Lg FLo


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2011)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted
> 
> Ich glaub das sind Exustar Pedale die Ti Variante. Wiegen aber fasst aufs Gramm genau dasselbe wie die Ti Xpedos.



Oh, uh.

Die Firma hatte ich schon aus meinem Herstellerverzeichnis gelöscht.




scotty33 schrieb:


> son ding muß bewegt werden und nur in zweiter linie als fotoobjekt dienen
> thema ist schon im abbo


Fein, fein 

Auch, wenn mir die Farbe gelb nicht gefällt...

Der Name des Rads ist Programm: Race!



scotty33 schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted: bei dir kein bike ist natürlich grad ganz schön krass und du hast soooo gut in unser WP team gepasst. :-(


Absolut!




Flo7 schrieb:


> meines:
> 
> Lg FLo



Wahnsinns Bike.

Sind die Felgenaufkleber mittlerweile runter?

Die gutmütige ParkTool Waage...


----------



## mi2 (27. November 2011)

top thread!. hab vor mir jetzt übern winter eins aufzubauen. bilder kommen dann hier


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> son ding muß bewegt werden und nur in zweiter linie als fotoobjekt dienen
> thema ist schon im abbo
> _________________
> Gruß Stefan
> ...


 
Gefällt mir richtig gut,  sowohl mit weißen als auch mit schwarzen Reifen, mag die Rahmenfarbkombi (Race pur).

Mit weißen Reifen sieht's richtig Hollywood aus , fasst zu schade um sie zu verdrecken .


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> meines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Gewicht ist doch mal ne Ansage und das mit RoRo's.
Oder hast du irgendwann vor einen Furious Fred oder einen Kojack draufzuziehen?


----------



## scotty33 (27. November 2011)

so sieht ein scott von vorne aus, einen tag bevor es 211 km über die berge bewegt wird.  





und das scott unserer tochter





_________________
Gruß Stefan
http://scale-stefan.blogspot.com/
Prowell Team Harzblut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Wie der Vater so der Sohn..... äääähhhhhhh ich meine die Tochter. 
Süß, die Durchsetzungskraft deiner kleinen spiegelt sich in ihrem Bike wieder. 

Bei ihrem Bike mag es noch gehen aber ich finde diesen Scott Kettenstrebenschutz einfach zu kurz, habe 2 stück rumliegen werde vieleicht ein langes draus machen.

Deine DT hat bisher auch schon ordentlich gearbeitet stimmts?


----------



## Domme02 (27. November 2011)

Mein Racebike 2011 (Spacer hab ich noch weggenommen und es kamen weiße ESI GRiffe. Sattelstellung wurde auch optimiert):









Spacer hab ich noch weggenommen und es kamen weiße ESI GRiffe. Sattelstellung wurde auch optimiert.
2012 wird das Scale-Rahmen aber noch als Trainingsbike benutzt und mein Racebike wird ein Poison Graphene


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2011)

Hey, scotty33, die Beschichtung vom linken Standrohr der DT hat ja schon ganz schön gelitten...


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Spacer hab ich noch weggenommen und es kamen weiße ESI GRiffe. Sattelstellung wurde auch optimiert.
> 2012 wird das Scale-Rahmen aber noch als Trainingsbike benutzt und mein Racebike wird ein Poison Graphene


 
Schöne Farbkombi und das Gesammtbild passt auch, sind nun alle Spacer weg und in wie fern hast du den sattel verstellt?


----------



## KaiGreene (27. November 2011)

Scale sind halt was schönes.Meine Kiddy´s haben auch eins
Aber Orginal nix getunt


----------



## KaiGreene (27. November 2011)

Mein Scale wird hauptsächlich für Rennen bewegt.Hier nach Kirchzarten 2011
Achso Gewicht auf dem Bild 7810g+Dreck ??g


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2011)

Geile Sache, cooles Foto, Kai


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2011)

Dat arme Scale...


Mortop Lenker hält?

Liegst Du mit Deinem Körpergewicht unterhalb der Gewichtsbeschränkung?

Bestimmt... sonst wäre das ja gefährlich...


----------



## KaiGreene (27. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Dat arme Scale...
> 
> 
> Mortop Lenker hält?
> ...



Lenker hält seit 3700km ohne Probleme.Gewicht ist bis 90kg frei.Ich wiege +-17kg drunter.

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2011)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Lenker hält seit 3700km ohne Probleme.Gewicht ist bis 90kg frei.Ich wiege +-17kg drunter.
> 
> Gruß



Cool 

Du hast ja ordentlich Luft... bei mit wäre der nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Mein Scale wird hauptsächlich für Rennen bewegt.Hier nach Kirchzarten 2011
> Achso Gewicht auf dem Bild 7810g+Dreck ??g


 
Du musst aber die letzten Kilometer auf Rasen gefahren sein oder hast du die Reifen für's Foto so schick gemacht, zumindest die Lauffläche?


----------



## Domme02 (28. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schöne Farbkombi und das Gesammtbild passt auch, sind nun alle Spacer weg und in wie fern hast du den sattel verstellt?



Auf'm Bild ist der Sattel nicht ganz waagerecht, sieht zumindest so aus.
Ja hab alle später weg, passt so besser und die ganz langen Maras fahr ich eh nicht also hab ich da keine Probleme mit ein paar cm Überhöhung.


----------



## Sunset (28. November 2011)

meins.







und es mag einfach nicht alleine sein...


----------



## KaiGreene (28. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Du musst aber die letzten Kilometer auf Rasen gefahren sein oder hast du die Reifen für's Foto so schick gemacht, zumindest die Lauffläche.


Ja letzte Abfahrt  zum Stadion ist Gras und leicht Nass war es auch noch,danach kommt nur noch leichter Schotter und Stadion Gummibelag 
Bild ist aber auch auf dem Parkplatz entstanden und von Stadio dort hin ist auch nur Rasen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß


----------



## KaiGreene (28. November 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2011)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Ja letzte Abfahrt zum Stadion ist Gras und leicht Nass war es auch noch,danach kommt nur noch leichter Schotter und Stadion Gummibelag
> 
> Gruß


 
Aber gxxle Maschine gefällt mir.


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2011)

@Sunset: Stimmige Aufbauten vieleicht noch rote Kbs. und nach verschleiß rote Schaltungsrädchen finde in dem bereich fehlt was, oder sind sie dir aus Alu zu schwer? ich glaube im moment hast du welche aus Carbon oder?

Warum ein fast identischer Aufbau?


----------



## hhninja81 (28. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Warum ein fast identischer Aufbau?



Gerade das ist doch das Coole!!


Hat von euch schon jemand mit dem Komm vor+ Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gerade das ist doch das Coole!!
> 
> 
> Hat von euch schon jemand mit dem Komm vor+ Erfahrung gemacht?


 
Naja hätte ja sein können das man bei dem anderen Bike was anderes ausprobiert.

Was ist beim Komm vor + nochmal der unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (28. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Naja hätte ja sein können das man bei dem anderen Bike was anderes ausprobiert.
> 
> Was ist beim Komm vor + nochmal der unterschied?



Leichter, weniger Leder, mehr Farbmöglichkeiten...... und natürlich *teurer*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZFdbHu8vlE"]tune Komm-Vor+      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2011)

Schick Schick, Praktische erfahrung habe ich leider überhapt nicht mit Tune Sätteln.
Soll er denn auch offroad tauglich sein?


----------



## hhninja81 (28. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schick Schick, Praktische erfahrung habe ich leider überhapt nicht mit Tune Sätteln.
> Soll er denn auch offroad tauglich sein?



das war ja meine Frage


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. November 2011)

Sunset's Scale und Spark sind schön stimmig aufgebaut.

Finde es toll, dass er auf dem Fully fast die gleichen Komponenten drauf hat (außer Kurbel> Clavi; technisch bedingt Dämpfer und Umwerfer).

Das Spark gefällt mir noch besser, als das Scale... aber hier geht's ja um Scales.

Was ich jetzt noch als Vorschlag hätte, da Du ja auch beispielsweise die Reifen gecleant hast und auch sonst alles sehr aufgeräumt wirkt, die Decals vom Lenker zu entfernen, falls das keine Probleme verursacht.

Kann sein, dass es am Display liegt, aber das rot der Bremsscheiben und an einem Knopf der Gabel sieht anders als jenes an Bremse, Nippeln, Rahmen, Socke.


Ich finde, es ist genug rot an den Rädern.


----------



## Sunset (29. November 2011)

@all, danke für die blumen...

da ich das spark bereits seit 2 jahren nun fahre, haben sich die teilewahl nach langen erFAHRungswerten ergeben und warum nicht die teile am scale dann weiter verwenden. es ist halt das ziemlich identische geworden, da ich einfach ein bekenndender 2008er fan bin. das einzige, war die reifenwahl, da ich mit den conti´s ein etwas höhren fahrkomfort am HT meine zu haben (vll. auch nur kopfsache).

die XTR-Kurbel am Scale ist z.z. ein kompromiss, da ich noch keine clavi zu einem mir ansprechenden preis gefunden habe...

mit zuviel rot bin ich vorsichtig. habe die felgenaufkleber bereits entfernt, da mir dies schon etwas überladen schien. manchmal ist etwas weniger, mehr...


----------



## scotty33 (29. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie der Vater so der Sohn..... äääähhhhhhh ich meine die Tochter.
> Süß, die Durchsetzungskraft deiner kleinen spiegelt sich in ihrem Bike wieder.
> 
> Bei ihrem Bike mag es noch gehen aber ich finde diesen Scott Kettenstrebenschutz einfach zu kurz, habe 2 stück rumliegen werde vieleicht ein langes draus machen.
> ...



Naja, Tochter wollte Pink und ich dachte mir, der Versuch ist es wert. Hätte aber nicht gedacht, das es doch recht gut passt.

Die Gabel wird an dem Rad natürlich auch bewegt, sind jetzt aber vor 4 Wochen neue Tauchrohre rein gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (29. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hey, scotty33, die Beschichtung vom linken Standrohr der DT hat ja schon ganz schön gelitten...



Ich fahre auf meinen Trainingsrunden oft gleich über den Bikepark zurück und da muss das rad bzw die Gabel durch. Aber wie schon geschrieben, hat jetzt wieder zwei neue Rohre.
Beim DT Service meinten die, immer wieder schön eine Gabel zu bekommen die auch beansprucht und benutzt wird.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. November 2011)

Sunset schrieb:


> @all, danke für die blumen...
> 
> da ich das spark bereits seit 2 jahren nun fahre, haben sich die teilewahl nach langen erFAHRungswerten ergeben und warum nicht die teile am scale dann weiter verwenden. es ist halt das ziemlich identische geworden, da ich einfach ein bekenndender 2008er fan bin. das einzige, war die reifenwahl, da ich mit den conti´s ein etwas höhren fahrkomfort am HT meine zu haben (vll. auch nur kopfsache).


Am HT RK und am Fully RoRo oder XK?



			
				Sunset schrieb:
			
		

> die XTR-Kurbel am Scale ist z.z. ein kompromiss, da ich noch keine clavi zu einem mir ansprechenden preis gefunden habe...




So in schwarz ist die XTR aber auch ganz nett ..



			
				Sunset schrieb:
			
		

> mit zuviel rot bin ich vorsichtig. habe die felgenaufkleber bereits entfernt, da mir dies schon etwas überladen schien.*manchmal ist etwas weniger, mehr...*


Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meinen Trainingsrunden oft gleich über den Bikepark zurück und da muss das rad bzw die Gabel durch. Aber wie schon geschrieben, hat jetzt wieder zwei neue Rohre.
> *Beim DT Service meinten die, immer wieder schön eine Gabel zu bekommen die auch beansprucht und benutzt wird.*





Bikepark?

Cool, dass die Rohre getauscht wurden.


----------



## scotty33 (29. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bikepark?
> 
> Cool, dass die Rohre getauscht wurden.



Bikepark Hahnenklee, 8 verschiedene strecken zum bergab knallen. Nur Sprünge lass ich mit dem Scott, dann würde es wohl brechen. Das mach ich dann mit meinem Spaßbike.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Bikepark Hahnenklee, 8 verschiedene strecken zum bergab knallen.*Nur Sprünge lass ich mit dem Scott*, dann würde es wohl brechen. Das mach ich dann mit meinem Spaßbike.



Na ein Glück!


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2011)

Hier ein älteres Bild deswegen, weil man das Bike besser erkennen kann.
Mittlerweile sind Barends Flaschenhalter und andere Lenkerstopfen dran. der Little Joe an der stütze ist ab.





Zukünftige änderungen: 

Sattelklemme tauschen, die gleiche die dran ist (Prokraft PRC SPK1) in weiß.

Gabelschaft, Lenkerstopfen und Gabelbrücke in schwarzmatt lackieren.

KMC X9SL liegt bereit.

Recon Alu-Kassette.

Yokes für die Sattelstütze noch keine Ahnung welche (die von POP Products vielleicht). Wenn der Farbton passt vielleicht die in rot.

Andere Laufräder, Acros A-Rim mit Acros A Hub 54 und CX-Ray Messerspeichen.

Gabel auf 100 traveln.

Reifen hinten, irgentwann min. einen RoRo. 

Anderen Lenker vielleicht, am besten ohne sweep aber noch keine Ahnung welchen.

Silberne Daumenhebel.


Ideen sind erwünscht, bin aber schwer von anderen Parts, die ich mir ausgesucht habe zu überzeugen, DAMIT DAS KLAR IST.


----------



## Sunset (29. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Zukünftige änderungen:
> 
> Sattelklemme tauschen, die gleiche die dran ist (Prokraft PRC SPK1) in weiß.
> 
> ...


 
würde evtl. die kurbel tauschen, wenn es sich um die stylo handelt. 
da gibt es bessere, mit besserer schaltperformance und dazu auch noch leichter.


----------



## hhninja81 (29. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Recon Alu-Kassette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



´ne Alu-Kassette am MTB Warum?

Da gab es schon so einige Threads:

z.B.: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451963

Ich würde jetzt einen RoRo hinten drauf machen und den RaRa im Sommer wieder raufziehen...


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2011)

Sunset schrieb:


> würde evtl. die kurbel tauschen, wenn es sich um die stylo handelt.
> da gibt es bessere, mit besserer schaltperformance und dazu auch noch leichter.


 
Die da wäre? Richtig, es ist eine Stylo ist noch nicht so alt sind noch die ersten Blätter. 3x9 wiegt bei mir 712g.


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ideen sind erwünscht, bin aber schwer von anderen Parts, die ich mir ausgesucht habe zu überzeugen, DAMIT DAS KLAR IST.


 
O.k das gilt nicht für die Alu-Kasette.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> ´ne Alu-Kassette am MTB Warum?
> 
> Da gab es schon so einige Threads:
> 
> ...


 

Hart, da war ja so gut wie keiner von einer Alu-Kasette überzeugt gewesen.
Bau mir noch vielleicht ein Winterbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (29. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Die da wäre? Richtig, es ist eine Stylo ist noch nicht so alt sind noch die ersten Blätter. 3x9 wiegt bei mir 712g.


 
der übliche mainstream halt xtr. ist von der performance besser. nach meiner erfahrung halt!!

712 incl. innenlager?


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2011)

Sunset schrieb:


> der übliche mainstream halt xtr. ist von der performance besser. nach meiner erfahrung halt!!
> 
> 712 incl. innenlager?


 
Nein, ohne Lager.


----------



## chunntdrus (29. November 2011)

Meins, so wie es das ganze Jahr über gefahren wird: 6,8 Kilo
http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2009/03/nino-winterbike-78-kilo.html


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2011)

chunntdrus schrieb:


> Meins, so wie es das ganze Jahr über gefahren wird: 6,8 Kilo


 
Sehr gxxl,  top Gewicht. Und es wird das ganze jahr über gefahren, RESPECT.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. November 2011)

...und wie er damit fährt... 


Mann, Nino... Dein Scale is so hammer 


Felgen würde ich ändern, aber ich weis ja, wieso gerade diese dran sind 


Standard: Felgenaufkleber ab wäre nice.


Haste SEC-Shifter?


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2011)

Ja unglaublich was dieser Rahmen auch so alles mitmacht bei 899g wohlgemerkt. Das tolle daran ist, das alle unter 899g wiegen egal welche Gr.


----------



## chunntdrus (29. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...und wie er damit fährt...
> 
> 
> Mann, Nino... Dein Scale is so hammer
> ...


Hi,
diese Räder sind nun schon das dritte Jahr verbaut.Vom Profi aufgebaut und seither kaum je angetastet.Die Felgen halten ebenfalls sensationell.Keine einzige Beule oder sonstwas.
Kleber bringen kein Gewicht. Mir persönlich gefällt auch deren aggressive Optik. Und dass ich da leichte Exemplare bekommen habe ist sicher auch mit entscheidend. 294g sind nicht schlecht

Der Rahmen wiegt übrigens 889g (Grösse M)

Ja-das sind SEC und funktionieren sehr gut wie auch die Titankassette. Der Detailbeschrieb des Bikes ist ja im Link oben schon drin.

Das die Dinger funktionieren ist auch hier gut zu sehen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTxDfsIUlbo&feature=related"]Nino - MTB Singletrails Loorenkopf Dolder Trail, Zurich , luckynino      - YouTube[/nomedia]
oder hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMIrcB5ZKmM"]Nino - MTB Singletrails Pfannenstiel Toggwil Meilener Tobel, Scott 899, luckynino      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2011)

chunntdrus schrieb:


> Das die Dinger funktionieren ist auch hier gut zu sehen:
> Nino - MTB Singletrails Loorenkopf Dolder Trail, Zurich , luckynino - YouTube
> oder hier:
> Nino - MTB Singletrails Pfannenstiel Toggwil Meilener Tobel, Scott 899, luckynino - YouTube


 
Zwei tolle Videos, und sehr gxxile Trails. Da ist ja von allem was dabei Treppen, verblockte Ecken und Speedpassagen. Beim zweiten Video: Erst einmal einen abstecher durch die Zivilisation.  Das Bike wird auf jeden fall in der oberen grenze bewegt. 

Gruß.


----------



## zedi (30. November 2011)

He Nino - mit 29er wären die Videobilder weniger verwackelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sehr gxxl,  top Gewicht. Und es wird das ganze jahr über gefahren, RESPECT.



Dafür sind die Räder doch da zum fahren und das Jahr hat 12 Monate.
Der Name sagt es schon, Fahrrad und nicht Standrad oder Anschaurad.


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Räder doch da zum fahren und das Jahr hat 12 Monate.
> Der Name sagt es schon, Fahrrad und nicht Standrad oder Anschaurad.


 

Das sagte ich weil an so einem Hochwertigen Rahmen auch hochwertige/teuere Komponenten verbaut sind und durch Schnee, Salz etc. ist der verschleiß höher. 

Die meisten besitzen zusätzlich noch ein Winter/Trainingsbike mit günstigeren Komponenten.

Aber sonst bin ich auch eher dafür das ein Mtb artgerecht behandelt wird, ich fahre auch überall durch ohne rücksicht auf verluste.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das sagte ich weil an so einem Hochwertigen Rahmen auch hochwertige/teuere Komponenten verbaut sind und durch Schnee, Salz etc. ist der verschleiß höher.
> 
> Die meisten besitzen zusätzlich noch ein Winter/Trainingsbike mit günstigeren Komponenten.
> 
> Aber sonst bin ich auch eher dafür das ein Mtb artgerecht behandelt wird, ich fahre auch überall durch ohne rücksicht auf Verluste.



Du wohnst ja auch in Kiel....


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du wohnst ja auch in Kiel....


 
Du sitzt fast im selbem Boot.


----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das sagte ich weil an so einem Hochwertigen Rahmen auch hochwertige/teuere Komponenten verbaut sind und durch Schnee, Salz etc. ist der verschleiß höher.
> 
> Die meisten besitzen zusätzlich noch ein Winter/Trainingsbike mit günstigeren Komponenten.
> 
> Aber sonst bin ich auch eher dafür das ein Mtb artgerecht behandelt wird, ich fahre auch überall durch ohne rücksicht auf verluste.



Ich hatte das schon so verstanden, war auch son bissl als Spaß gemeint.
Nen extra Winterbike habe ich auch nicht, nur noch das RR und den Freerider, den nehme ich wenn es mit dem Schnee zu heftig wird.

Wir Scott Fahrer sind schon harte Brocken.


----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Du sitzt fast im selbem Boot.



Und in eurem Boot gibbets nicht wirklich Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Und in eurem Boot gibbets nicht wirklich Berge.


 
Sehr flach hier, aber wir können ja Nordicwalking machen wenn du vorbeikommst.


----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sehr flach hier, aber wir können ja Nordicwalking machen wenn du vorbeikommst.



Wenn du sowas sagst, bekomm ich es plötzlich mit dem Knie.


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas sagst, bekomm ich es plötzlich mit dem Knie.


 
Wäre jetzt so gerne auf deiner Ecke, und dann schön Biken.


----------



## chunntdrus (30. November 2011)

Nun ja-ich hab schon noch ein Zweit-Scale. Mein "altes" Scale wird jetzt grad zum Winterbike umgebaut mit Carbon-Starrgabel und so.Das dürfte dann knapp über 6 Kilo wiegen

Das ist dann bis auf den "alten" Scale Rahmen, die Gabel und die Kurbel identisch mit meinem 899er. Ein Winterbike nicht etwa weil ich mein 899er schonen will sondern weil ich im Winter gerne meine Sinne und die Fahrtechnik schule und dazu eben mit nem starren Bike unterwegs sein will. 

Momentan mach ich auch grad noch meinen Scott-Crosser bereit und das Rennrad muss dann wieder auf der Rolle herhalten wenns draussen gar zu arg schneit oder regnet. Schnee an sich macht mir nichts aus, im Gegenteil.Aber wenns nass von oben kommt muss es nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

Nino und seine Bikes...


----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt so gerne auf deiner Ecke, und dann schön Biken.



Ist mega hier, war heut Vormittag auch wieder schnell drei Stunden im Harz. 
Von mir los, 6 bis 8 Minuten geht der Wald schon los.


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Ist mega hier, war heut Vormittag auch wieder schnell drei Stunden im Harz.
> Von mir los, 6 bis 8 Minuten geht der Wald schon los.


 
einfach nur gxxxl.


----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

chunntdrus schrieb:


> Nun ja-ich hab schon noch ein Zweit-Scale. Mein "altes" Scale wird jetzt grad zum Winterbike umgebaut mit Carbon-Starrgabel und so.Das dürfte dann knapp über 6 Kilo wiegen
> 
> Das ist dann bis auf den "alten" Scale Rahmen, die Gabel und die Kurbel identisch mit meinem 899er. Ein Winterbike nicht etwa weil ich mein 899er schonen will sondern weil ich im Winter gerne meine Sinne und die Fahrtechnik schule und dazu eben mit nem starren Bike unterwegs sein will.
> 
> Momentan mach ich auch grad noch meinen Scott-Crosser bereit und das Rennrad muss dann wieder auf der Rolle herhalten wenns draussen gar zu arg schneit oder regnet. Schnee an sich macht mir nichts aus, im Gegenteil.Aber wenns nass von oben kommt muss es nicht unbedingt sein.



Oh, nen Crosser hätte ich ja auch noch gern. Bekomm dann hier zu Hause wohl die rote Karte.
Celina braucht für nächstes Jahr wohl auch ein neues und mit irgendwelchen plunder brauch ich da nicht kommen. Sie möchte weiter Rennen fahren und ich komm da um nen Scott wohl wieder nicht rum.


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Oh, nen Crosser hätte ich ja auch noch gern. Bekomm dann hier zu Hause wohl die rote Karte.
> Celina braucht für nächstes Jahr wohl auch ein neues und mit irgendwelchen plunder brauch ich da nicht kommen. Sie möchte weiter Rennen fahren und ich komm da um nen Scott wohl wieder nicht rum.


 
Ist sie wirklich ein eingefleischter Scott Fan?

@all, ein par Scale Bilder wären jetzt auch mal wieder nicht schlecht.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ist sie wirklich ein eingefleischter Scott Fan?
> 
> @all, ein par Scale Bilder wären jetzt auch mal wieder nicht schlecht.



ich darf hier ja nicht mitspielen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chunntdrus (30. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Von mir los, 6 bis 8 Minuten geht der Wald schon los.


Meiner ist länger

Nein im Ernst-ich wohn bloss 30m vom Wald weg...quasi am Waldrand


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

chunntdrus schrieb:


> Meiner ist länger
> 
> Nein im Ernst-ich wohn bloss 30m vom Wald weg...quasi am Waldrand


...immer schön Salz in die "Wunde" streuen...


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

Unfähr,  gibt's hier vielleicht noch einen der im Wald wohnt?


----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

Jep, unsere Tochter steht drauf, absolut. Sie liebt es aber auch wenn die Leute schauen,gleiche Rad, gleiche Bekleidung. Da ist Sie auf dem Rad immer gleich nen Stück größer. Bei den Kinderrennen ist es ja auch so, dass Sie mit 8 Jahren schon weis, das Sie da was tolles unterm hintern hat.

Zu den Bergen, da muss ich sagen sind wir schon göttlich gesegnet, die es gleich vor der Tür haben. Ich könnte z.b nie in flachland ziehen, da würde ich förmlich eingehen.


----------



## scotty33 (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Unfähr,  gibt's hier vielleicht noch einen der im Wald wohnt?



Da bringst du mich auf eine Idee für einen Thread die Waldbewohner.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

chunntdrus schrieb:


> Hi,
> diese Räder sind nun schon das dritte Jahr verbaut.Vom Profi aufgebaut und seither kaum je angetastet.Die Felgen halten ebenfalls sensationell.Keine einzige Beule oder sonstwas.
> Kleber bringen kein Gewicht. Mir persönlich gefällt auch deren aggressive Optik. Und dass ich da leichte Exemplare bekommen habe ist sicher auch mit entscheidend. 294g sind nicht schlecht
> 
> ...


294g ist wirklich leicht... bei mir würden die Felgen kapitulieren...

Aggressive Optik? 

Wenn's Dir gefällt: 

Die Videos muss ich mir Mal reinziehen...

War zu faul, Deinen Blog zu besuchen.
Es haben ja Mal Leute über die SEC's geklagt...


----------



## Aalex (1. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Unfähr,  gibt's hier vielleicht noch einen der im Wald wohnt?




ja ich.

ich brauch zu fuß 5-10 minuten um an den postkasten zu kommen. um mich rum nur wald und rehe. 
deswegen steht mittlerweile auch etwas langes schwarzes mit schrot neben der tür. ich könnte hier vergehen und niemand würde was mitkriegen 

eine stromleitung und eine glasfaserleitung dienen als anbindung an die zivilisation. und strom ist amitypisch übererdig.
wenns windet ist der strom auch gerne mal weg, dann nützt mir die olle glasfaser auch nichts mehr


----------



## scotty33 (1. Dezember 2011)

Aalex schrieb:


> ja ich.
> 
> ich brauch zu fuß 5-10 minuten um an den postkasten zu kommen. um mich rum nur wald und rehe.
> deswegen steht mittlerweile auch etwas langes schwarzes mit schrot neben der tür. ich könnte hier vergehen und niemand würde was mitkriegen
> ...



Was willst du mit dem ganzen Zivilisationszeug, du hast ein Fahrrad.


----------



## chunntdrus (3. Dezember 2011)

So-mein Zweit-Scale ist für den Winter klargemacht. Ich wollte da ursprüglich ebenfalls eine DT Gabel reinbauen wie an meinem 899 (die Gabel steckte schon im Bike drin) aber für den Winter will ich wieder mehr Action und darum starr fahren

Endgewicht so wie es dasteht sind exakt 6,82 Kilo an meiner Hängewaage.Damit also gleich "schwer" wie mein 899er mit Federgabel. Die eine oder andere Ecke hat noch Tuningmöglichkeiten.Ich habs einfach mal mit Teilen zusammengestellt die ich noch da hatte und hab jetzt (noch) nicht alles optimiert. Zudem habe ich statt der 56g leichten Eclipse Schläuche hier noch Michelin Latex verbaut.Das allein sind schon fast 200g Handicap. Und die Reifen sind leider auch von der schwereren Sorte.Beide um 480g. Auch die Gabel hätte ich etwas leichter erwartet. Ich habe ja eine Zeit lang identische Token Gabeln vertrieben und da gab es Exemplare welche ungekürzt nur 435g wogen. Diese lag ungekürzt bei 499g...abgelängt sinds jetzt noch 470g. Der Spacerturm wird wahrscheinlich doch noch etwas weniger.Momentan hab ich die exakt gleiche Lenkerposition des 899 übernommen.Aber ich denke mit etwas Sag liegt der Lenker am 899 doch noch etwas tiefer.Mal sehen wie es sich in der freien Wildbahn fährt.Abschneiden kann ich dann ja immer noch.

Aber was solls-ich hab wieder ein Bike um im Winter Fun zu haben und dem Fully- bzw. 29er-Wahn entgegenzutreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2011)

Das Bike an sich ist mal wieder gxxxl. Aber mit der Gabel kann ich mich nicht anfreunden   
hätte eine klassische Starrgabel mit eckiger Gabelbrücke und runden Rohren besser gefunden.

Gefiel dir so eine optisch, oder aus Gewichtsgründen nicht?


----------



## chunntdrus (3. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das Bike an sich ist mal wieder gxxxl. Aber mit der Gabel kann ich mich nicht anfreunden
> hätte eine klassische Starrgabel mit eckiger Gabelbrücke und runden Rohren besser gefunden.
> 
> Gefiel dir so eine optisch, oder aus Gewichtsgründen nicht?


Nö-so eine Pace-artige Gabel find ich total grottig. Zudem sind die nicht annähernd so gut zu fahren.Diese Carbon-Gabeln Typ Ritchey,Token,Trigon... sind echt genial und halt sauleicht.Ich fahr die schon seit Jahren. Diese hat mich zudem bloss 200$ gekostet inklusive Versand. Kein Zoll/MwSt da die Jungs aus Asien schön brav und wie verlangt mit tiefem Warenwert versendet haben


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2011)

chunntdrus schrieb:


> Nö-so eine Pace-artige Gabel find ich total grottig. Zudem sind die nicht annähernd so gut zu fahren.Diese Carbon-Gabeln Typ Ritchey,Token,Trigon... sind echt genial und halt sauleicht.Ich fahr die schon seit Jahren. Diese hat mich zudem bloss 200$ gekostet inklusive Versand. Kein Zoll/MwSt da die Jungs aus Asien schön brav und wie verlangt mit tiefem Warenwert versendet haben



Wie machen die sich denn im Gelände?


----------



## chunntdrus (3. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie machen die sich denn im Gelände?


Sehr gut. Erstaunlich was Carbon so "wegbügelt" ohne aber unangenehm zu flexen. Bei der Pace-Kopie welche im mal an einem früheren Bike verbaut hatte verwand sich die ganze Fuhre beim Bremsen. Die kam gleich wieder runter.

Wie schon gesagt hatte ich vorher schon diverse Starr-Gabeln verbaut aber keine kann dieser das Wasser reichen.Interessant wäre höchstens noch die DT Starrgabel.


----------



## Sunset (3. Dezember 2011)

gefällt mir...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Dezember 2011)

Die Starrgabel passt!


So hat man einen schönen Übergang zum Steuerrohr 

Cool, dass die Fahreigenschaften dazu noch so gut sind.


Wundert mich nur, dass Du gerade am Winterbike eine Race Felge dran hast und keine Alex...


"Restekistenbikes" sind doch immer wieder was tolles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2011)

jep,... andere wuerden fuer so "restebikes" morden... aber das es hier im forum dekadent zugeht... DAS ist ja nix neues 

der spacerturm ist echt kacke... auch wenn du das jetzt nicht hoeren willst... 29er starrbike?  dann biste vorne automatisch 3cm hoeher und mein skandal mit starrgabel ist alles nur net traege. wuerde ich mal probesitzten.


----------



## chunntdrus (4. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Starrgabel passt!
> 
> 
> So hat man einen schönen Übergang zum Steuerrohr
> ...


Nun ja-"Restekiste" wäre übertrieben.Immerhoin war dieses "alte" Scale mal mein Bike Nr. 1 im Stall und lag vor Jahren schon bei 6,4 Kilo (damals noch mit V-Brakes). Da hat's schon das eine oder andere edle Teil dran. Auch Dura Ace Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind identisch mit dem 899. Den Radsatz habe ich hier in der Schweiz nagelneu sehr günstig ergattern können.Ich steh halt auf die American Classic Naben weil die relativ leicht und günstig sind (bzw. waren. Ich hatte da mal ne sensationelle Connection). Die Naben am Radsatz meines 899 habe ich hier im Forum mal für 80 Euro gebraucht gekauft. Weitere 2 1/2Jahre später laufen sie noch immer tadellos. Ich hab zudem noch jede Menge Ersatzteile falls doch mal was den Geist aufgibt...bislang sind die Dinger aber echt genial. Mit 1250g istr der Radsatz grad noch leicht genug und vor allem vernünftig aufgebaut. 32 Revolution Speichen mit Alunippel...keine Experimente.


----------



## cpprelude (4. Dezember 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der spacerturm ist echt kaxxe... auch wenn du das jetzt nicht hoeren willst...



Ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, optisch wäre es besser mit weniger Spacern.
Aber im Winter kann man den Komfort bestimmt gebrauchen.


----------



## scotty33 (4. Dezember 2011)

was du so ein winter-bike nenst, da würden sich sogar fürn sommer einige die finger lecken. 
mir gefällt es.


----------



## KaiGreene (11. Dezember 2011)

So hier mal wieder Bilder von Scales.
Mein ist fertig Umgebaut komplett Innenverlegte Züge und Bremsleitung.Und das ein oder andere Gramm sind noch weggefallen
Wetter lässt leider keine besseren Aufnahmen zu momentan.

Gewicht 7589g.

Gruß


----------



## cpprelude (11. Dezember 2011)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder Bilder von Scales.
> Mein ist fertig Umgebaut komplett Innenverlegte Züge und Bremsleitung.Und das ein oder andere Gramm sind noch weggefallen
> Wetter lässt leider keine besseren Aufnahmen zu momentan.
> 
> ...


 
Die Fotos gehen doch durch, sind die Bohrlöcher entgratet?

Was hast du noch geändert das es 221g abgespeckt hat?


----------



## KaiGreene (12. Dezember 2011)

In den Bohrlöchern sind Hülsen eingeklebt,sieht auf den Fotos nur komisch aus.
Gewicht wurde durch Austausch von Umwerfer XTR E-Type auf Dura Ace mit Carbon Schelle,Steuersatz,Carbonschaltauge,Fernbedienung Lockout Gabel entfernt,leichtere Schaltzughüllen,Aluhalterungen für die Brems/Schalthüllen entfallen am Rahmen eingespart.

Gruß


----------



## cpprelude (12. Dezember 2011)

Schön schön, die Umwerferschelle war mir direkt ins Auge gefallen.
Ist der Lockouthebel eigenbau?

Und Carbon Schaltauge, meinst du das geht gut?


----------



## KaiGreene (12. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schön schön, die Umwerferschelle war mir direkt ins Auge gefallen.
> Ist der Lockouthebel eigenbau?
> 
> Und Carbon Schaltauge, meinst du das geht gut?



Lockout Hebel ist Eigenbau,sowie das Carbon Schaltauge.Hatte ja den Ausleger schon aus Carbon von dem her der reist auch ab wenns den so weit kommt.Entweder alles aus Alu sprich Serie oder eben gleich alles aus Carbon und spart ne Menge Gewicht.

Gruß


----------



## Wastelino (18. Dezember 2011)

Wenn auch nicht in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe abgelichtet (7,9kg), so präsentiere ich auch mal mein "Altes":


















Und mein altes "Winter-Scale":









Und das war mein erstes Spark:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. Dezember 2011)

Alles sehr schöne Aufbauten sind sehr gelungen. 
Bei dir sieht die farbe gold sogar richtig gut aus.


----------



## Wastelino (18. Dezember 2011)

...und das wo ich die Farbe gold eigentlich gar nicht mag! Verrückte Welt...


----------



## cpprelude (18. Dezember 2011)

Hat wohl damit zu tun das du 1. nicht zuviel gold verwendet hast und 2. du sie gut in scene gestellt hast. 
Zum Scale passt es auch sehr gut denn in dem Rahmen findet sich die farbe wieder. Sie sind alle drei echt toll. Aber ich glaube das schwarze ist am leckersten.


----------



## Wastelino (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke mit dem sparsamen "gold-Einsatz" dürftest du recht haben. Zudem dürfte es auch daran liegen, das diese Farbkombi sehr selten zu sehen ist. Außer bei Scott und Rose hab ich schwarz/gold nicht gesehen.

Ich habe schon zig Aufbauten hinter mir, aber das Spark ist mir von allen am besten gelungen. Alles was danach kam konnte dem das Wasser nicht reichen. Dem Rad trauer ich noch heute nach. Insbesondere das ich von der letzten Ausbaustufe keine Bilder mehr gemacht habe ärgert mich noch heute.


----------



## cpprelude (19. Dezember 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Ich habe schon zig Aufbauten hinter mir, aber das Spark ist mir von allen am besten gelungen. Alles was danach kam konnte dem das Wasser nicht reichen. Dem Rad trauer ich noch heute nach. Insbesondere das ich von der letzten Ausbaustufe keine Bilder mehr gemacht habe ärgert mich noch heute.


 
Ach Kopf hoch, der nächste Aufbau wird bestimmt auch top werden.


----------



## mi2 (23. Dezember 2011)

einige sachen fehlen noch aber das ist das gute stück


----------



## cpprelude (23. Dezember 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> einige sachen fehlen noch aber das ist das gute stück


 
Schönes teil.  sieht nach Gr. L aus, stimmt's? Über die Lackierung brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen, gefällt mir. Zumal unter anderem das der Grund war warum ich mir meinen Rahmen in der Farbe ausgesucht habe.
Was wird das denn für ein Aufbau?


----------



## mi2 (24. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schönes teil.  sieht nach Gr. L aus, stimmt's? Über die Lackierung brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen, gefällt mir. Zumal unter anderem das der Grund war warum ich mir meinen Rahmen in der Farbe ausgesucht habe.
> Was wird das denn für ein Aufbau?


 jo is ne L. hab jetzt auch 4 monate nach nem passenden angebot gesucht.Es soll ein leichter und weißer aufbau werden . bilder folgen


----------



## darkdog (24. Dezember 2011)

Scott Scale RC Gr. M Modell 2011 zu Verkaufen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scott-Scale-...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5122068344381916860


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eme999 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
möchte nun auch mein neuestes  Scott Online stellen.
Mehr pics hier  
http://emanuelschicher.wordpress.com/2011/12/31/complete-scott-scale-custom/

Gewicht 6,52 kg 
(Gewicht sinkt ende Jänner unter 6,5kg)


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2012)

einige teile sind nocht sooo meins, ander hingegen hammer... aber gesamt ein schickes rad


----------



## cpprelude (1. Januar 2012)

eme999 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte nun auch mein neuestes Scott Online stellen.
> Mehr pics hier
> http://emanuelschicher.wordpress.com/2011/12/31/complete-scott-scale-custom/
> ...


 
Super gxxle Karre  und sehr stimmig (fast die Pedalen hätten auch ruhig rot oder schwarz enthalten können) aufgebaut.
An den Leitungen lässt sich sicherlich auch noch was tun und ist die Bremshebelstellung nicht zu weit oben?
Das ist doch Gr. M oder? Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Acros schaltung?

Gruß.


----------



## eme999 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ja na an den pedalen bin ich schon dabei das ich das gold wegbekomm;-))
die bremshebelstellung is noch nicht fix, das muss ich noch genauer einrichten,der rahmen ist ein M das hast du richtig erkannt.
Als ich mir die Schaltung gekauft hab, sagte ein Händler aus der Ortschaft zu mir er habe sie auf der Eurobike probiert, und sie funktioniere nicht. DOCH ICH MUSS SAGEN DAS SCHALTVERHALTEN DIESER SCHALTUNG IST SO WAS VON PERFEKT, ICH WOLLTE ES SELBST KAUM GLAUBEN. es ist halt eine Umstellung vom Schalthebel her, das ist zur Zeit wirklich das einzige was ich sagen kann. (zuerst hab ich sogar gegrübelt .... wie schalt ich, dann bin ich draufgekommen das ich immer den ganzen hebel drücken muss, nur einmal in gekippter dann in gerader stellung ;-) )


----------



## >ALEX< (1. Januar 2012)

gefällt mir an sich recht gut.
ein Paar Teile davon hätte ich selber gerne.
Kurbel mag ich optisch garnicht.

Aber im Detail noch nicht vollendet:
(Hebelstellung),Brems- und Schaltleitungen schöner verlegen, Schraubentuning(farblich anpassen), Dt Swiss Lockout eloxieren, Gabel umstylen(entlabeln).
Und Veränderung die nicht von der Stange sind:
Gabelkrone so verändern, dass ein schönen Übergang zum Rahmen entsteht.
Und wenn man mag und kann die Acros Schaltung tunen. paar Teile aus CFK.


----------



## cpprelude (1. Januar 2012)

Na dann viel spaß damit. Wenn man es drauf hat mit den Schaltvorgängen umzugehen, dann schaltet man sicherlich von mal zu mal schneller.
Bin zwar nie mit so einer Schaltung gefahren aber wer sich mit Hydraulik auskennt der weiss wie präzise sowas ist. Kann mir auch schwer vorstellen das Acros was auf den Markt bringt das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (6. Januar 2012)

Rahmen plus Gabel.


----------



## cpprelude (6. Januar 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> Rahmen plus Gabel.


 
Also wird's starr, die Gabel sieht gxxl aus.


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (7. Januar 2012)

Mein jetziges Trainingsrad. 





Damaliges Spark (hab ich letztes Jahr leider verkauft)





Sind eig auch Scale/Spark29 Fotos erwünscht?


----------



## mi2 (12. Januar 2012)

immer her mit neuen bildern. hier ein aktuells von meinem mit vorbau und spacern





more white to come


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meins mit Winterreifen.


----------



## cpprelude (14. Januar 2012)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Mein jetziges Trainingsrad.
> Sind eig auch Scale/Spark29 Fotos erwünscht?


 
Bitte raus und nochmal neue Fotos machen, sieht ja aus wie Ministeck.  Dann könnte man auch was zu den Bikes sagen.
sowohl 26" als auch 29" ist erlaubt und erwünscht. 



Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hier mal meins mit Winterreifen.


 
Schönes Scale, wie zufrieden bist du mit den Flaschenhaltern? Sehen nicht schlecht aus. Das Bike würde mMn mit entlabelten Felgen besser aussehen. Das rot an der Gabel stört. Und wie sieht es mit Bar Plugs aus?


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Januar 2012)

Naja die Procrafthalter sind recht leicht und günstig. In ruppigen Trails hab ich auch schon öffters ne Flasche verloren. Plug ins muss ich noch montieren, hatte grad den Lenker gekürzt. Das mit dem entlabeln der Felge würde wahrscheinlich echt noch gut aussehen, hab erst gestern drüber nachgedacht und du bestätigst mich mit der Meinung. Gegen das Rot an der Gabel kann ich wenig tun (Lockout und Dekor). Mir gefalllen keine entlabelten Gabeln.

Immer wenn ich mein Bike auf nem Bild sehe, denke ich hätte ne Rahmengröße größer wählen sollen. Das Bike fährt sich allerdings super und der XL Rahmen sieht schei.... aus.


----------



## cpprelude (14. Januar 2012)

Anderes Dekor vielleicht? Wobei am Dekor ja zum glück wenig rot ist, viel mehr stört der rot eloxierte Knopf. So schön eine bestimmte Gr. bei einem Rahmen gut aussieht, (beim Scale ist es Gr. L wie ich finde) gilt im Cross Country funktion vor Optik. das Fahrverhalten ist wie du ja selbst sagtest super und es muss natürlich für deine Körpergrösse passen wenn es das tut dann ist ja alles in ordnung und das ist die Hauptsache. Du willst ja sicherlich kein störendes Oberrohr im weg haben oder?


----------



## 4l3x (21. Januar 2012)

Leider nur Bilder vom Iphone.
Werde die Scheiben noch gegen KCNC Razor tauschen und dann vorne wieder ne 180er drauf machen.










Das Goldene Aheadkäppchen wird noch getauscht...

Vorschläge? Kritik?


----------



## cpprelude (21. Januar 2012)

Finde dein Scale echt schön wie es ist, die Farbkombi des Rahmens gefällt mir, ist mal was anderes. Ich habe echt nichts zu kritisieren, denn die Aheadkappe wurde ja schon von dir erwähnt. Fehlt es dir vorne an Bremskraft, oder warum willst du auf 180er Bremsscheibe wechseln? Wie breit ist denn der Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (21. Januar 2012)

Lenker ist ein Vector Carbon mit 680er Breite.
Bin mir noch unschlüssig. Die 160er reichen normal aus, aber die Martas haben nen blöden Druckpunkt (Okay Beläge sind unten, hab aber schon neue hier liegen). Die KCNC Razor würden mich schon sehr reizen weil die Windcutter mittlerweile schon 3 Jahre im Betrieb sind. Aber eig. sollten 160er bei 70kg für Marathons und mal n CC Rennen locker reichen.
Wenn neue Scheiben und Beläge drauf sind sollte der Druckpunkt auch wieder gut sein.


----------



## Laktathunter (21. Januar 2012)

Echt schönes Rad, nur der Spacerturm und die geringe Sattelüberhöhung stören (mich persönlich etwas). Ist das der Müsing Carbon Flaschenhalter?


----------



## 4l3x (21. Januar 2012)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ist das der Müsing Carbon Flaschenhalter?



Gutes Auge 

Sattel muss noch ca einen halben cm raus. Vllt werde ich noch ein längeren F109 verbauen.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Januar 2012)

4l3x schrieb:


> Lenker ist ein Vector Carbon mit 680er Breite.
> Bin mir noch unschlüssig. Die 160er reichen normal aus, aber die Martas haben nen blöden Druckpunkt (Okay Beläge sind unten, hab aber schon neue hier liegen). Die KCNC Razor würden mich schon sehr reizen weil die Windcutter mittlerweile schon 3 Jahre im Betrieb sind. Aber eig. sollten 160er bei 70kg für Marathons und mal n CC Rennen locker reichen.
> Wenn neue Scheiben und Beläge drauf sind sollte der Druckpunkt auch wieder gut sein.


 
Unschlüssig des Lenkers wegen? Ich denke ja, ich fahre mit 80-85kg auch vorne und hinten 160er.



Fomeracer schrieb:


> Echt schönes Rad, nur der Spacerturm und die geringe Sattelüberhöhung stören (mich persönlich etwas). Ist das der Müsing Carbon Flaschenhalter?


 
Wenn die Körpergröße es nicht zulässt kann man leider nichts machen.  Ich schätze du bist 1,70-1,75m!?


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Januar 2012)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Echt schönes Rad, nur der Spacerturm und die geringe Sattelüberhöhung stören (mich persönlich etwas). Ist das der Müsing Carbon Flaschenhalter?



Bei dem Spacerturm gebe ich dir recht (dann lieber ohne Spacer und positivem Vorbau), aber sie Sattelüberhöhung finde ich voll ok.  Ich persönlich finde diese übertrieben Überhöhungen furchtbar und bin auch gar nicht mal so sicher, dass es viele Vorteile bringt. Im Profi Bereich sieht man so etwas kaum...

Das Bike ist aber richtig legger


----------



## 4l3x (21. Januar 2012)

Lenker bleibt. Nie wieder n schmalen! Werde mir dann wohl 160er Scheiben kaufen! 

Bin ~1,76



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Spacerturm gebe ich dir recht (dann lieber ohne Spacer und positivem Vorbau)



Dann lieber doch so wie ich es gelöst habe.. Vllt will ich ja mal die Sid loswerden... ;-)


----------



## cpprelude (21. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Spacerturm gebe ich dir recht (dann lieber ohne Spacer und positivem Vorbau), aber sie Sattelüberhöhung finde ich voll ok. Ich persönlich finde diese übertrieben Überhöhungen furchtbar und bin auch gar nicht mal so sicher, dass es viele Vorteile bringt. Im Profi Bereich sieht man so etwas kaum...
> 
> Das Bike ist aber richtig legger


 
Hi Marcus,  also ich habe nichts gegen Sattelüberhöhungen solange (wie du auch schon sagtest) es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Rahmen bleibt. Ich denke mal bergauf macht's schon sinn weil man das Gegenstück zum Anstieg ist, anhand der Sitzposition.



4l3x schrieb:


> Lenker bleibt. Nie wieder n schmalen! Werde mir dann wohl 160er Scheiben kaufen!
> 
> Bin ~1,76


 
Fahre mit der Scheibengröße die dir am meisten zusagt. Ich wollte dich jetzt nicht dazu verführen 160er zu fahren.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Januar 2012)

4l3x schrieb:


> Dann lieber doch so wie ich es gelöst habe.. Vllt will ich ja mal die Sid loswerden... ;-)


 
Was würde dann drankommen wenn die Sid wegkommen würde?


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade einmal ein paar Seiten von Pete angeschaut 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417085&page=65 (bester Thread überhaupt) 

und speziell auf die Überhöhungen geachtet. Die Tendenz geht zu einer geringeren Überhöhung. 

Aber wie Fomeracer richtig schreibt, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack...

Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (21. Januar 2012)

Aber was bei dir noch gut komme könnt wären weiße Schalthüllen. Wie an diesem Scale...


----------



## 4l3x (22. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Was würde dann drankommen wenn die Sid wegkommen würde?



Man muss sich immer mal eine Option offen halten 



Fomeracer schrieb:


> Aber was bei dir noch gut komme könnt wären weiße Schalthüllen.



Das Bike ist taufrisch aufgebaut und extra mit schwarzen Schaltzugaussenhüllen. Anders würde es extrem überladen aussehen mit weissen Parts finde ich.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Januar 2012)

Ich finde gut das du dich für eine weiße Gabel entschieden hast, schwarz würde zwar auch passen aber es würde farblich etwas fehlen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Januar 2012)

@ 413x von wenn ist denn der Scale Rahmen? Dachte immer es gäbe nur die RC Variante von 09/10 mit integrierter Sattelstütze.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zq1_A633jQ&feature=fvwrel"]Nino Schurters neue Renn-Waffe: Das Scott Scale 899      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 4l3x (23. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Januar 2012)

4l3x schrieb:


> Leider nur Bilder vom Iphone.
> Werde die Scheiben noch gegen KCNC Razor tauschen und dann vorne wieder ne 180er drauf machen.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schoen!
Hier mein Vorschlag und Kritik, tue Dir selbst einen gefallen und setz die Speed Kings bei ebay rein und hol Dir X-Kings oder Race Kings.
Ich verspreche Dir einen Aha Effekt und Begeisterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (23. Januar 2012)

Hab noch RaceKings hier liegen  Aber auch alte Reifen wollen entwertet werden


----------



## As_Wicked (23. Januar 2012)

Bis aufs Ablängen des Steuerrohrs und einen neuen Lederbezug für den etwas "angepassten"  SLR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soweit fertig. Die genaue Höhe muss noch getestet werden, so fährt es sich aber schon sehr schön. Der Umwerfer wird eventuell noch gegen einen X0 getauscht.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. Januar 2012)

Aufbau Nr 1:





Umbau Gabel/Reifen und LRS:





Jetzt über den Winter kommt wieder was neu.. Bilder folgen


----------



## cpprelude (23. Januar 2012)

Im großen und ganzem stimmig aufgebaut aber wenn ich genauer hinsehe, sehe ich ein Xo Schaltwerk mit gold dran und an dem Kettenstrebenschutz auch. wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es Fox Dekore auch in rot, weiss ich aber nicht genau. Wenn ja würde es doch auch sehr gut passen. Bist du zufrieden mit dem sehr breiten Lenker? Und wieso die Reifenwahl wo fährst du überwiegend damit?


----------



## As_Wicked (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, der Kettenstrebenschutz bleibt nicht. Ich werde Lenkerband drum machen. Das ist leichter. Und das Gold am Schaltwerk... Naja, ich bin da nicht päpstlicher als der Papst. Es schaltet auch in gold sehr gut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber wenn jemand eins zum tauschen hat...


----------



## cpprelude (23. Januar 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Ja, der Kettenstrebenschutz bleibt nicht. Ich werde Lenkerband drum machen. Das ist leichter. Und das Gold am Schaltwerk... Naja, ich bin da nicht päpstlicher als der Papst. Es schaltet auch in gold sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das war auch Kritik auf hohem niveau. Der etwas ältere Rahmen gefällt mir auch, welcher Jahrgang?


----------



## As_Wicked (23. Januar 2012)

Sollte 2010 gewesen sein. Ist auf jeden Fall eine ausgefallene Farbe bei Scales.  So im Nachhinein wäre eine weiße Gabel besser gewesen. Andererseits  sieht es so mehr nach Selbstgeschraubt aus. Hat ja auch was.


----------



## cpprelude (23. Januar 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Sollte 2010 gewesen sein. Ist auf jeden Fall eine ausgefallene Farbe bei Scales. So im Nachhinein wäre eine weiße Gabel besser gewesen. Andererseits sieht es so mehr nach Selbstgeschraubt aus. Hat ja auch was.


 
Garnicht mal so alt, ja wohl wahr die Farbe gibt es nicht oft bei Scales. Weiße Gabel: Klar würde auch passen, du meinst wahrscheinlich auch weil auch der Rahmen weiß enthält. Aber finde eine schwarze Gabel nicht so tragisch. Wie gesagt mit einem rotem Dekor, könnte es für wenig Geld nochmal einen tick besser aussehen. Nichts gegen die XTR (technisch) aber eine XO Kurbel würde auch gut kommen.


----------



## muchomamba (23. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein 2007er


----------



## cpprelude (23. Januar 2012)

muchomamba schrieb:


> Das ist ein 2007er


 
Hab mich auch schon ein wenig gewundert.  Hätte auch älter geschätzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (23. Januar 2012)

Echt? Wow. Hab das mit dem 2010 nur geschätzt weil das Design dem 2011er-Modell ziemlich ähnlich ist.


----------



## cpprelude (24. Januar 2012)

billi joe schrieb:


> Aufbau Nr 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und, wie zufrieden bist du mit deinen neuen Teilen? Ich finde jetzt den Übergang von Gabelbrücke zum Steuerrohr nicht mehr so schön wie vorher. Aber egal,  wenn dir die Gabel besser zusagt, dann gilt Funktion vor Optik. Was ist mit dem Flaschenhalter der vorher dran war? Der passt mMn besser als so ein Klassischer. Sonst nicht schlecht, was ist denn als nächstes in Planung?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. Januar 2012)

Das stimmt der Übergang ist wirklich nicht mehr so schön. Von der Performance her find ich sie aber top! Das Ansprechverhalten ist wirklich Sahne und optisch ein Genuss.
Beim Flaschenhalter ist mir während einem Rennen der untere Teil abgebrochen weil ich wohl die Flasche mit zu viel Schwung eingeschoben habe. Dann hab ich mich so geärgert dass ich diesen klassischen Alu Topeak dran gemacht habe. Ist aber auch relativ leicht und die funktion ist einwandfrei.

Neu gekommen ist schon: Ritchey WCS Carbon Steuersatz, neues Sram Innenlager,  Kettenblatt neu, Bremse in den Service. Eigentlich alles Verschleiss Zeugs. Und noch etwas wo sich die Geister dann scheiden: Weisse Geax Saguaro. 
Bilder folgen wenn fertig..

Denkt ihr der Schaltkomfort leidet wenn ich Kette/Kasette von Shimano verbaue? Würde ein Paar Gramm sparen.. (Dura Ace Kette mit XT Kasette gegenüber Sram X0 Zeugs)


----------



## cpprelude (25. Januar 2012)

billi joe: Gewagt gewagt, weiße Decken? Das ist mal mutig, könnte aber mit der Rahmenfarbe gut aussehen. Wie lange hat das Sram Lager gehalten?


----------



## Deleted 124102 (26. Januar 2012)

So, nach der Hinterbau Lackierung endlich mal Bilder.
















Extra geputzt heute


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2012)

Verdammt steiles gerät! 
Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## cpprelude (26. Januar 2012)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> So, nach der Hinterbau Lackierung endlich mal Bilder.
> Extra geputzt heute


 
Und was für Bilder.  Ich schließe mich Maddda an, das Bike ist sehr sehr gxxl geworden. Meisterleistung, sowohl Fototechnisch als auch Aufbautechnisch. Dafür das das Bike vorher schwarz weiß war, war da echt zu viel weiß dran. Das hast du gut gelöst. Hast du die vordere Seite, die schon schwarz war mit angeschliffen dann den hinterbau schwarz lackiert und zum schluss den Gesammten Rahmen mit Klarlack überlackiert?


----------



## Deleted 124102 (26. Januar 2012)

Es wurde nur der hintere teil entlackt (was für eine arbeit....) und dann weiche übergänge gemacht. das habe ich aber einen Lackierer machen lassen.

EDIT: und danke für das kompliment, da hat sich das HDR Bilder machen ja gelohnt


----------



## cpprelude (26. Januar 2012)

Auch eine gute Lösung, hat er auch noch die Übergänge poliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (27. Januar 2012)

schickes scale. merkt man aber auch gleich das da ne gute cam genutz wurde


----------



## Deleted 124102 (27. Januar 2012)

Die Übergänge sind sichtbar, was aber auch daher kommt das der Hinterbau jetzt schwarz ist und der rahmen Klarlack auf Carbon.
Weichere übergänge waren nicht möglich da er sonst in dieSschriftzüge gekommen wäre welche ich erhalten wollte.
Aber ich bin mit dem Ergebniss sehr zufrieden.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2012)

Das übersieht man irgentwann. deine Gabel ist aber auch klasse geworden, ersteinmal das Scott Logo an der Gabelbrücke und dann die Scott Schrift unten am Tauchrohr. Zum letzteren: Ist das einfach nur ein Aufkleber mit weißem Hintergrund oder hast du da was vom Original Dekor ausgeschnitten?


----------



## Deleted 124102 (27. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Aufkleber mit weissem Hintergrund


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Januar 2012)

7,9kg
(Das Bike wird zerlegt und verkauft, meldet euch!!)


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2012)

das Bike sieht echt super aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (28. Januar 2012)

Schönes Teil bis auf ein par Kleinigkeiten aber wenn es eh weg geht.....


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (31. Januar 2012)

Sorry ich hasse mein Handy besser gehts nicht!


----------



## Fezza (1. Februar 2012)

Eines der schönsten Scott's ever!!!

Schwarzer Vorbau und schwarze Griffe, dann ists fast perfekt!!

Welche Grösse haben Bike und Fahrer? Schrittlänge?
Danke!!



CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Sorry ich hasse mein Handy besser gehts nicht!


----------



## Apfelschale (1. Februar 2012)

Ist sehr stimmig. Besser wären, wie oben schon genannt schwarze Griffe und ein schwarzer Vorbau. Wirkt irgendwie verloren das Weiß....


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (1. Februar 2012)

Danke. Ist ein M. Fahrer ist 176cm groß und Schrittlänge 81 cm


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Sorry ich hasse mein Handy besser gehts nicht!


 
Ich finde die Bilder gehen, trotz Handy. Da gibt es schlimmere Bilder. Schöne Faben hat dein Bike, die Gabel passt sehr gut zum Rahmen und überhaubt sehr stimmig, bis auf Griffe und Vorbau wie schon von den beiden angesprochen.


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Februar 2012)

Wie lässt sich das Bike fahren ohne Sattelüberhöhung?


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (2. Februar 2012)

Am Anfang etwas ungewohnt wenn man vom 26er kommt aber sehr bequem sieht trotzdem nicht tourig aus und ich hab iwie kein bedürfnis mehr im wiegeritt zu fahren fühle mich richtig sicher auf dem Gerät.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Februar 2012)

Werte Mitglieder brauch mal eure Hilfe: 

Kann mir jemand ein Bild der Kabelführung unten am Oberrohr posten? Ist von einem 2009er Scale RC. Habs etwa vor 3 Monaten zerlegt und weiss nicht mehr wies kommt :S


----------



## 4l3x (6. Februar 2012)

ist doch kein problem... hast doch die 3 schellen und die kannst du dir doch so rücken, dass du auf der einen seite 2 kabel durchbringst und auf der anderen seite nur bremsleitung und gut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Februar 2012)

Ok jetzt ist klar, danke.


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (7. Februar 2012)

Hier nochmal mein "Trainingsrad"


----------



## bene94 (7. Februar 2012)

Hier einmal meins:







Da ich diese Saison für Poison unterwegs sein darf, muss ich es leider Verkaufen. Bei Interesse oder Fragen bitte PM! Beim Preis lasse ich mit mir reden, da ich es möglichst schnell loswerden muss.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2012)

@CubeBiker90

Ist die Kette nicht ein wenig kurz?


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

@bene: wie läuft denn die Kette durch den Schaltwerkskäfig?


----------



## bene94 (8. Februar 2012)

Die Kette läuft auf dem Bild falsch. Hat kurz nach dem Zusammenbau schon einmal jemand anderes bemerk. Was ihr alle für Adleraugen habt...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2012)

cool bene für poisen...ich habs nur zum shoprider geschaft
An welchen rennen wirst du starten?
Alpnach Marathon ist dieses jahr ein UCI rennen.


----------



## Carlos69 (8. Februar 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal 
Die passenden SID Decals sind auf den Weg.















Gesamtgewicht: 8162g


----------



## pidi-piet (9. Februar 2012)

Heute erhalten und getestet. Ich freu mich sooo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pidi-piet (9. Februar 2012)

Heute erhalten!  Getestet und für  befunden!


----------



## mi2 (9. Februar 2012)

schönes ding. was fürn sattel haste da? nur die gelben züge. ich versteh dich schon aber obs wirklich sein muss. obwohl einfach schwarz kann jeder


----------



## Carlos69 (9. Februar 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> schönes ding. *was fürn sattel haste da*? nur die gelben züge. ich versteh dich schon aber obs wirklich sein muss. obwohl einfach schwarz kann jeder



Hi,
ist ein Selle Italia SLR TT 2012 / 129g

Gruß
Carlos


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. Februar 2012)

Hmm... gerade die gelben Zughüllen machen das Scott aus. Nicht immer dieses strikte schwarz weiß und ja kein anderer farbton dran. Gelber Speedy wäre noch geil.

Obwohl richtig leichte teile dran sind (XX, XTR, Schmolke, SID WC) finde ich es trotz der 8,XX Kilo sehr "robust" und "solide"

Gefällt 

VG
Marco


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2012)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal
> Die passenden SID Decals sind auf den Weg.
> Gesamtgewicht: 8162g


 
Echt gxxle Maschine.  Cooles Farbdesign und die Schalthüllen passen mMn sehr gut. Ist geschmackssache aber ich würde die Felgen noch entlabeln. Welches Dekor kommt an die Gabel?


----------



## Carlos69 (29. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Echt gxxle Maschine.  Cooles Farbdesign und die Schalthüllen passen mMn sehr gut. Ist geschmackssache aber ich würde die Felgen noch entlabeln. Welches Dekor kommt an die Gabel?



Hi, habe eine schwarz-weiße Sid Socke dran.
Wollte eigentlich den weißen Sid Schriftzug in Gelb haben.
War dann doch etwas too much 

Gruß
Carlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Hi, habe eine schwarz-weiße Sid Socke dran.
> Wollte eigentlich den weißen Sid Schriftzug in Gelb haben.
> War dann doch etwas too much
> 
> ...


 
Und wie wäre ein schwarzes Dekor?


----------



## KaiGreene (29. Februar 2012)

Heute zusammen eine EB Einheit gefahren bei dem tollen Wetter!
Links: 7583g
Rechts: 6576g












Gruß


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Hi KaiGreene, endlich mal ein par Bilder von unterwegs. Das Wetter war ja echt top an dem Tag so wie es aussieht. Wurde das rechte Scale hier schon vorgestellt?


----------



## KaiGreene (29. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hi KaiGreene, endlich mal ein par Bilder von unterwegs. Das Wetter war ja echt top an dem Tag so wie es aussieht. Wurde das rechte Scale hier schon vorgestellt?



Das Rechte wurde hier noch nicht vorgestellt,ist von meinem Freund.Im Light-Bikes unter Aufbau Storys ist es zu finden(Scale RC-der Lack muss runter!)

Gruß


----------



## sellyoursoul (29. Februar 2012)

Beide richtig geil!!

Fotos vom großen Deich, ich kanns Oberger Schloss und das Hohe Horn sehen...


----------



## KaiGreene (29. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Beide richtig geil!!
> 
> Fotos vom großen Deich, ich kanns Oberger Schloss und das Hohe Horn sehen...



Jop!
EB Einheiten am Riedle gemacht.

Gruß aus Offenburg


----------



## cpprelude (2. März 2012)

pidi-piet schrieb:


> Heute erhalten!  Getestet und für  befunden!


 
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.  Neongelb mag ich sowieso und es passt sehr gut zu schwarz matt. Wird irgentwann mal was am Bike geändert?


----------



## woddanimus (8. März 2012)

Hallo, liebe Spark Gemeinde,

habe heute mein neues Spark 30 bekommen und bin total begeistert, aber ein paar Dinge muss man noch nachbessern und mich würde interessieren wie Scott die Räder an die Händler ausliefert?

Weil ein paar Dinge sind doch recht fragwürdig zusammengebaut:

Scott schreibt laut Manual min. 40mm Platz vor:





Hier sollte ein Gummiring sein um das Kabel zu entlasten





Die Umwerfer Restlänge ist maßlos überzogen und würde entweder vom kleinen Kettenblatt oder





der Kurbel:





gefressen werden.

Des weiteren ist die Kabellänge für das DNS3 System zu lang, womit auch kein Lockout zu Stande kommt, erst bei maximaler Nachjustierung merkt man einen kleinen Effekt, aber immer noch zu lose, sprich man muss jeweils an den Dämpfern die Zuglänge kürzen. (Was ich mir nicht erwarte, wenn man es komplett bekommt)

Aja die Pedale werden noch getauscht 

Wie war bei euch der Auslieferungsszustand? Who to blame? Scott oder den Händler?

Thx


----------



## rolsko (9. März 2012)

Hi,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike. Bei mir war der Auslieferungszustand auch nicht besonders gut.
Der Zug vom Gabel-Lockout rutschte während der Tour andauernd aus aus dem Twinloc-Hebel. Musste kräftig nachgestellt werden. 
Schalten aufs große Kettenblatt funktionierte nicht. Ging auch nicht einfach über Zugeinstellung. Da verlangte der ganze Umwerfer nach neuer Einstellung über die Anschlagschrauben.
Und allgemein sind alle Züge sowieso viel zu lang. Aber da habe ich momentan keine Lust, alles zu kürzen.

Aber auf der Tour ist es einfach der Hammer.

Gruß
rolsko


----------



## Morgan (9. März 2012)

Bei mir war auch der Zug vom Twin Lock Hebel rausgerutscht. Kabel sind wohl immer erst mal ein bisschen zu lang, stört aber nicht weiter. Und die Schaltung verstellt sich wohl immer erst mal am Anfang, weil sich die Züge alle während der Einfahrphase Längen.
Aber beim Fahren: Der pure Traum. Man will gar nicht mehr absteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (10. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

endlich da...

Scott Spark 20 in gr. M...

Was für eine Maschine..

Bilder kommen

Gruß


----------



## hammi-1983 (10. März 2012)

ein Scale 20 2011er


----------



## mi2 (11. März 2012)

kommt mir bekannt vor  und toller teppich


----------



## hammi-1983 (11. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor  und toller teppich


 

Den Teppich haben Wir mal aus der Not herraus, für Null Euro gebraucht geholt, aber wie man weiß halten solche Improvisationen ewig.


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

@hammi-1983: Auch sehr schick aber wo fährst du denn damit das du dünne Slicks brauchst?


----------



## woddanimus (11. März 2012)

an die scott spark 30 (2012) Fahrer...

macht die Rock Shox Reba RL3 Air einen kompletten Lockout? Bei mir kann man im Lockout gut 2-3 cm einfedern?

Merci


----------



## hammi-1983 (11. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @hammi-1983: Auch sehr schick aber wo fährst du denn damit das du dünne Slicks brauchst?


 
Fahre damit als Training zur Arbeit im Moment. Und da sind nur Radwege, deswegen die Slicks. Hab die originalen Rocket Ron aber hierliegen, falls Ich mal ne Tour ins Gelände mach.


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

hammi-1983 schrieb:


> Fahre damit als Training zur Arbeit im Moment. Und da sind nur Radwege, deswegen die Slicks. Hab die originalen Rocket Ron aber hierliegen, falls Ich mal ne Tour ins Gelände mach.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (12. März 2012)

bin wohl zu blöd ein bild hochzuladen..kriege es im Album aber nicht hier im Thread..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (12. März 2012)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> bin wohl zu blöd ein bild hochzuladen..kriege es im Album aber nicht hier im Thread..



hi im album steht "einbetten mit bbcode oder html" da must du drücken und dir nen link raussuchen.

ich hab das mal übernommen. geiles bike muss ich sagen   2011 oder 2012 ?


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (12. März 2012)

Vielen Dank...

Ist ein 2012...Bin auch mächtig Stolz drauf...

Gruß


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (12. März 2012)

klappt immer noch nicht..


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (12. März 2012)

so da ist es...


----------



## mi2 (23. März 2012)

so hier mal meins. diese woche fertig gewurden


----------



## cpprelude (23. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> so hier mal meins. diese woche fertig gewurden


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,  sieht gut aus. Ich würde noch die Felgen entlabeln und der Vorbau wäre mir zu steil, brauchst du den Komfort? Hast dich also für einfach vorne entschieden und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (24. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch,  sieht gut aus. Ich würde noch die Felgen entlabeln und der Vorbau wäre mir zu steil, brauchst du den Komfort? Hast dich also für einfach vorne entschieden und wie fährt es sich?



vorbau hat 6°,kann ihn ja mal flippen.Es fährt sich schnell und leicht .

kenne ja sonst nur mein fully,und das ist nun halt nen ganz anderes fahren. aber macht spaß . is ja erstmal nur für die straße


----------



## Mzungu (24. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein erster Post im IBC Forum nach dem Vorstellungsthread - da dachte ich mir stelle ich doch einfach mal mein Rad vor. Kurz zur Geschichte - hab letztes Jahr im Sommer überhaupt erst mit dem MTB fahren angefangen. Dazu musste zunächst mein wirklich altes Giant ATX 840 herhalten...mir wurde natürlich schnell klar, dass ein neues Bike her muss. Also habe ich den Gebrauchtmarkt bei Ebay (bin noch Student...) eine ganze Weile beobachtet, mich ein bisschen in die Materie eingelesen und viel verglichen. Im März war es dann soweit - ich hab ein Superschnäppchen bei Ebay gemacht: Ein Scott Scale 40 von 2011. Beim Abholen des Bikes hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass es sich eigentlich nur um den Scale Rahmen gehandelt hat, und alles andere ein Selbstaufbau war. Aber seht selber - und wer Lust hat, kann ja mal raten was ich für das Schätzchen bezahlt habe...


----------



## As_Wicked (24. September 2012)

300.


----------



## Josi-Baer (30. September 2012)

650?!?


----------



## Mzungu (30. September 2012)

nicht ganz. 675 Euro.


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> nicht ganz. 675 Euro.


 
Kein schlechter Preis, ich denke nur die Gabel und der Rahmen kosten neu knapp 1000 â¬ oder sogar drÃ¼ber. Was wiegt das Bike denn so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist? Hast du es mal gewogen? 

GruÃ.


----------



## Mzungu (30. September 2012)

Laut meiner billigen Baumarkt - Federwaage wiegt es 12 kg. Der Rahmen ist XL, Gabel ist die Magura Durin. Shimano SLX Schaltung, Magura Louise Bremsanlage, DT Swiss Laufräder. Ich habe zwar noch nicht sooo viel Ahnung von Mountainbikes, aber das schien mir doch ein wirkliches Schnäppchen zu sein...lag aber vermutlich daran, dass der Verkäufer erst eine positive Bewertung hatte, nur ein unscharfes Bild eingestellt hatte, nur an Selbstabholer verkaufen wollte und das am Ar*** der Welt. Wie gesagt - manchmal muss man Glück haben


----------



## cpprelude (1. Oktober 2012)

@ Mzungu: Willst du das Bike so lassen, oder änderst du noch was dran? Wenn ja, dann aber auch gleich ein Foto von der Antriebsseite und vor nem besseren Hintergrund machen.


----------



## Mzungu (1. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Bild sind noch die alten Lenkergriffe montiert. Mit denen sind mir aber bei den ersten Touren so übel die Finger eingeschlafen, dass ich Ergos montiert hab. Ansonsten will ich nichts am Bike ändern, bin eigentlich vollauf zufrieden. Gut, ich kann das vielleicht auch noch nicht richtig beurteilen, da es mein erstes Bike ist. Erstmal ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln...
Das Foto ist allerdings nicht das beste, das weiss ich wohl. Mache die Tage nochmal welche mit anderem Hintergrund und so.


----------



## Mzungu (8. Oktober 2012)

So, heute beim Ausritt mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Leider war es da schon nicht mehr ganz sauber...(wie habt ihr es eigentlich lieber für Fotos? Blitzeblank geputzt oder "used" look?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es ganz gut wenn man sich ein neues Bike gekauft oder aufgebaut hat, und es eimal blitzblank als Andenken fotografiert. Sonst bin ich dafür das ein Mountainbike artgerecht bewegt wird und habe nichts dagegen das es verdreckt fotografiert wird.

Wie fährt es sich und wie zufrieden bist du allgemein mit dem Bike? Ich habe ebenfalls das Scale 40 auch in der Farbe falls du es noch nicht gesehen hattest, aber etwas sportlicher aufgebaut.

Gruß.


----------



## mi2 (21. Oktober 2012)

[/QUOTE]

herbstlich


----------



## Mzungu (21. Oktober 2012)

nice!
was ist denn der unterschied zwischen dem scale20 und dem scale40 rahmen?


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

Seines besteht aus Carbon.


----------



## mi2 (21. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Seines besteht aus Carbon.



macht ca 300g unterschied.

und cpprelude was sagste zum neg vorbau? hattest mir ja vorgeschlagen ( vor vielen monden ). nach einer einfahrzeit fühl ich mich jetzt sogar wohl so


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> macht ca 300g unterschied.
> 
> und cpprelude was sagste zum neg vorbau? hattest mir ja vorgeschlagen ( vor vielen monden ). nach einer einfahrzeit fühl ich mich jetzt sogar wohl so


 
Ach hatte ich das mal? Weiß ich garnicht mehr, war mir garnicht aufgefallen auf dem Bild. Ich finde einen negativ verbauten Vorbau an einem Racebike sowohl optisch als auch technisch, (wenn es bergauf geht) besser. Schnell sieht das Bike allemal aus .

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Bike bis jezt?


----------



## mi2 (22. Oktober 2012)

sehr zufrieden. fahre das bike schon fast lieber als mein fully . geht halt vorran wie nen flitzer . nur wenn es mal ruppig wird vermisst man halt das fully


----------



## 4l3x (29. April 2013)

Letztes Bild vorm Auseinanderbauen... Das neue Scale steht schon parat und hat den ersten Marathon hinter sich. Bilder davon folgen wenns wieder sauber ist 








Der Rahmen sowie X0 Schaltwerk und Marta Bremsen stehen im Übrigem zum Verkauf!


----------



## tamdrag (11. Mai 2013)

So viele schöne Bikes hier.
Ich möchte mein Scott Scale-10 upgrade "Street" Posten. Ich fahre überwiegend nur noch Street.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josi-Baer (12. Mai 2013)

> So viele schöne Bikes hier.
> Ich möchte mein Scott Scale-10 upgrade "Street" Posten. Ich fahre überwiegend nur noch Street.




Was ist das für ein LRS? (Ich wollte mir auch noch einen für die Straße holen.)


----------



## dor michü (13. Mai 2013)

könntet ihr mal eure Sättel ausrichten?....sieht ja schrecklich aus!!!


----------



## Josi-Baer (13. Mai 2013)

Schon geschehen ...


----------



## der-det (13. Mai 2013)

tamdrag schrieb:


> So viele schöne Bikes hier.
> Ich möchte mein Scott Scale-10 upgrade "Street" Posten. Ich fahre überwiegend nur noch Street.



Meine Kinnlade ist gerade hart aufgeschlagen, die Schmerzen sind unerträglich - sieht genial aus dein Bike


----------



## tamdrag (13. Mai 2013)

dor michü schrieb:


> könntet ihr mal eure Sättel ausrichten?....sieht ja schrecklich aus!!!




ich fahre mit Absicht so. Ich habe lieber etwas mehr Druck auf die A-Backen als auf meiner Allerwertesten. 
Hat mir mal ein erfahrender Fahrer empfohlen. Hatte sofort ausprobiert und seit dem habe ich es so gelassen. Man kann sich daran gewöhnen.


----------



## tamdrag (13. Mai 2013)

der-det schrieb:


> Meine Kinnlade ist gerade hart aufgeschlagen, die Schmerzen sind unerträglich - sieht genial aus dein Bike



Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (14. Mai 2013)

tamdrag schrieb:


> So viele schöne Bikes hier.
> Ich möchte mein Scott Scale-10 upgrade "Street" Posten. Ich fahre überwiegend nur noch Street.


 
Der Aufbau sieht ja nicht schlecht aus aber warum hast du da noch ne Federgabel dran wenn du eh nur noch überwiegent auf Asphalt fährst, hast du mal über ne Starrgabel nachgedacht? Der Anblick von ner Federgabel mit dicken Tauchrohren sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.

Warum hast du Plattformpedale und keine Klickpedale dran?


----------



## tamdrag (14. Mai 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Der Aufbau sieht ja nicht schlecht aus aber warum hast du da noch ne Federgabel dran wenn du eh nur noch überwiegent auf Asphalt fährst, hast du mal über ne Starrgabel nachgedacht? Der Anblick von ner Federgabel mit dicken Tauchrohren sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
> 
> Warum hast du Plattformpedale und keine Klickpedale dran?



Die Frage ist berechtigt. Habe selbst auch schon einige Male daran gedacht. Vor allem weil dieser Federgabel auch kein Leichtgewicht ist (1560g). Mit einem Leichtgewicht-Starrgabel würde ich ca.1kg sparen.
Aber hin und wieder montiere ich die MTB räder drauf und toure durch Feld und waldwege. Ganz darauf wollte ich doch nicht verzichten. 

Klickpedale? mir gefallen die ganzen schuhe nicht. MTB-Schuhe sind zu klobig und auf Rennschuhe mit Carbon-Sohlen kann man nicht laufen.


----------



## cpprelude (14. Mai 2013)

tamdrag schrieb:


> Die Frage ist berechtigt. Habe selbst auch schon einige Male daran gedacht. Vor allem weil dieser Federgabel auch kein Leichtgewicht ist (1560g). Mit einem Leichtgewicht-Starrgabel würde ich ca.1kg sparen.
> Aber hin und wieder montiere ich die MTB räder drauf und toure durch Feld und waldwege. Ganz darauf wollte ich doch nicht verzichten.
> 
> Klickpedale? mir gefallen die ganzen schuhe nicht. MTB-Schuhe sind zu klobig und auf Rennschuhe mit Carbon-Sohlen kann man nicht laufen.


 
Aha, alles klar! 

Wieviel wiegt das Scale wie auf dem Bild zu sehen?


----------



## 4l3x (19. Mai 2013)

Um die Scott's zu komplettieren...


----------



## Enziano (19. Mai 2013)

Mein altes Scale30 von 2005,

außer dem Sattel befindet sich die Schleuder im abgespecktem Serienzustand.

Ist so mit etwa 11kg kein Lightweight, aber als Alltagshaufen für Arbeit und Wald eine gute Wahl.

Es hat mir bisher immer treu gediehnt und mich nie im Stich gelassen. Ich bin dem kleinen Scale Dankbar das es alles so tapfer über sich ergehen lassen hat.


----------



## tamdrag (19. Mai 2013)

4l3x schrieb:


> Um die Scott's zu komplettieren...



Sieht echt scharf aus. Tolle Komponente und schön farblich abgestimmt.


----------



## cpprelude (20. Mai 2013)

@4l3x: Schickes Bike und stimmig ist es auch,  einige Teile stammen noch vom alten Scale oder? Bist du zufrieden mit der XX1?
  @Enziano: Dein Scale 30 sieht auch gut aus. Klickpedale und Disc-laufräder wären noch schön gewesen. Ach und nen Satz Lenkerstopfen könntest du auch mal verbauen!


----------



## 4l3x (21. Mai 2013)

Danke! Gabel, LRS, Speedneedle, Pedale, Griffe und Flaschenhalter wurden übernommen.

Die XX1 ist eig perfekt! Mit genug Zug in den Beinen kommt man überall hoch. Hatte bisher auf 3 Marathons soweit keine Probleme, obwohl beim Schinderhannes ein steiles Stück ziemlich hart war.

Kettenblatt ist ein 36er, Kassette ist eine 11-36 XX.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Mai 2013)

4l3x schrieb:


> Danke! Gabel, LRS, Speedneedle, Pedale, Griffe und Flaschenhalter wurden übernommen.
> 
> Die XX1 ist eig perfekt! Mit genug Zug in den Beinen kommt man überall hoch. Hatte bisher auf 3 Marathons soweit keine Probleme, obwohl beim Schinderhannes ein steiles Stück ziemlich hart war.
> 
> Kettenblatt ist ein 36er, Kassette ist eine 11-36 XX.


 
Hört sich gut an!  Und danke für die Daten des Antriebes. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und viel Erfolg bei den Rennen.


----------



## Enziano (21. Mai 2013)

> Dein Scale 30 sieht auch gut aus.  Klickpedale und Disc-laufräder wären noch schön gewesen. Ach und nen  Satz Lenkerstopfen könntest du auch mal verbauen!


Ach stimmt ja, hab noch n Paar Lenkerstoppl. von EXTRALITE rummliegen. Sind aus dem Moosgummigriffe-Set übrig, wollt sie schon immer mal anbringen. Aber wird halt irgendwie nie.   
Is halt nur mein Alltagshaufen. Was auch die Pedalen erklärt. Lässt sich halt SCHSSSSSSE mit Klickraster an der Schuhsohle einkaufen, oder man fährt zum Kumpel und hat dan die doofen Schuhe auf dem Hals. 

_*Suche:*_
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634059


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (22. Mai 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an!  Und danke für die Daten des Antriebes. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und viel Erfolg bei den Rennen.



Kannst dir damit auch mal die ganzen Übersetzungen anschauen - lohnt sich!


----------



## gsg9man (24. Mai 2013)

4l3x schrieb:


>



Mittlerweile in meinem Besitz:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1372010]
	
[/URL]

Allerdings tut sich einiges .... In disem Sinne nochmal Danke für den perfekten Deal!


----------



## Josi-Baer (24. Mai 2013)

Warum hast du da jetzt n XTR Schaltwerk dran gemacht?


----------



## gsg9man (24. Mai 2013)

Mhhh? Weil ich das vorher auch gefahren bin  Ich habe nur den Rahmen von ihm, der Rest ist von meinem alten Rad ...


----------



## cpprelude (25. Mai 2013)

@_gsg9man_: Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!  Im vergleich sieht der Aufbau jezt besser aus,  war vorher aber auch schon nicht schlecht. Kannst du in der kurzen zeit schon was zum Fahrverhalten verglichen mit dem Focus Raven sagen? Hast du das Focus überhaupt noch? Wie viel wiegt der Rahmen, hast du ihn mal gewogen?


----------



## gsg9man (25. Mai 2013)

Hi, danke dir ;-) bin mittlerweile cirka 100km mit dem neuen Rahmen gefahren. Im Vergleich zum Raven fühlt er sich etwas steifer und agiler an im Downhill fuehle ich mich etwas sicherer wobei ich damit natürlich noch einige km fahren muss um alles rauszuholen, Vertrauen entwickelt sich halt ...

Der Focusrahmen ist leider verkauft ....


----------



## gsg9man (25. Mai 2013)

Wie es der Zufall will und wir grade über vertrauen gesprochen haben: Grade bei meiner Tour bei cirka 30-40km/h (GPS-Daten habe ich noch nicht nachgeschaut) voll über den Lenker gegangen, war aber meine Schuld und dem Fahrrad gehts gut. Also wieder was gelernt


----------



## cpprelude (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe dir ist nichts schlimmes passiert! 

Dann kannst du mal berichten wie das Fahrverhalten von dem Bike ist, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## gsg9man (25. Mai 2013)

Ne geht, voll aufem Knie aufgeschlagen aber das ist alles im Rahmen nichts ernstes.

Fahrverhalten schreibe ich später oder morgen mal genauer, der Grill ist grade startkla Und ein zwei Bildchen hab ich auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (26. Mai 2013)

Also zum Fahrbericht:Nach rund 150km kann ich folgendes sagen - der Rahmen fühlt sich deutlich steifer an (vermute mal das liegt an der ISP). Zudem ist es etwas agiler im Downhill da das Steuerror kürzer ist, Oberrohr ist nahezu gleich mit meinem Raven. Am Berg kommt das Rad aufgrund der tiefen Front natürlich auch erst später hoch und man hat gefühlt etwas mehr "Wums!".
Was ich noch positiv erwähnen muss ist die Zugführung. Dadurch das sie im Focus nachträglich im inneren verlegt waren sind die Radien wesentlich kleiner gewesen. Jetzt schaltet es sich viel besser. Von der Verarbeitung geben sich beide nicht viel.

Hier noch ein Foto von gestern mit neuen Pedalen liege ich nun bei 8,4kg. Was meint ihr, lieber einen schwarzen Sattel?


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Fahrbericht.  Zum Sattel: Das ist doch ein SLR Kit Carbonio oder? Ich finde den Sattel gut. Ich habe auch einen in schwarz da, den ich aber noch nicht gefahren bin. Ich denke der wird mir aber auch technisch gefallen, da ich mit dem SLR TT schon zufrieden war. Ich persönlich mag eher schwarze Sättel als weiße aber der weiße passt trotzdem gut zum Bike, da sich die Farbe am Rahmen/Gabel wieder findet. An deinem Bike würde ich einen schwarzen Sattel aber dennoch besser finden, würde aber wegen der Farbe keinen Neuen kaufen. Ist der Sattel denn äußerlich schon verschlissen? Falls ja, würde ich ihn (wenn es sich lohnt) neu beziehen oder beziehen lassen. Hier mal ein Link einen Sattel kostengünstig mit Kunstleder zu beziehen: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57179

Du könntest den Sattel natürlich auch in gelb beziehen (da du etwas gelb am Rahmen hast), ich denke das könnte mit dem schwarzen Gestell des Sattels sehr gut harmonieren.


----------



## David- (26. Mai 2013)

So nun poste ich auch mal mein Scale...... 
Fast fertig, das ein oder andere Teil wird noch gegen ein leichteres getauscht.










[/URL]


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Mai 2013)

oh  sehr schön und mal ne 26" Bike...hast du noch ne Gewicht? Schöne Laufräder


----------



## David- (26. Mai 2013)

Danke, 
Laufräder sind von B.O.R.
Gewicht wird erst verraten, sobald es entgültig fertig ist


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus mit den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (26. Mai 2013)

@ccprelude: ja ist ein slr kit carbonio flow, habe grade den schwaren kit carbonio von david gekauft. Dann mal sehen was besser gefällt und dann wird einer vertickt und einer frisch gemacht. 

Vom sitzen sind die Slr alle samt Klasse!


----------



## Flo7 (26. Mai 2013)

David- schrieb:


> So nun poste ich auch mal mein Scale......
> Fast fertig, das ein oder andere Teil wird noch gegen ein leichteres getauscht.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil


----------



## David- (26. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Blumen 
So was hört man gerne...
Noch irgend jemand ein paar verbesserungs Vorschläge? Brauche noch einen leichten Steuersatz, der nicht al zu teuer ist . Weiß Jemand zufällig was?


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2013)

David- schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> So was hört man gerne...
> Noch irgend jemand ein paar verbesserungs Vorschläge? Brauche noch einen leichten Steuersatz, der nicht al zu teuer ist . Weiß Jemand zufällig was?


 
Was für'n Steuersatz hast du denn momentan drin? Ist das ne graue Gabel die du an deinem Bike hast?


----------



## David- (26. Mai 2013)

Ja ist die graue XX Worldcup, wobei mir ne weiße besser gefallen würde.
Im Moment ist noch der Originale Ritchey Pro Tapered Steuersatz verbaut.


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2013)

David- schrieb:


> Ja ist die graue XX Worldcup, wobei mir ne weiÃe besser gefallen wÃ¼rde.
> Im Moment ist noch der Originale Ritchey Pro Tapered Steuersatz verbaut.


 
Die graue Gabel ist echt schick, ist mal was anderes und ich finde sie passt farblich trotzdem zum Bike. Ich habe einen Acros Ai-03 fÃ¼r rund 60 â¬ (inkl. Versand) gefunden, habe zwar mit Acros keine Praxiserfahrung aber ich glaube die haben schon ne gute QualitÃ¤t. Der Steuersatz wiegt ca. 104g.


----------



## gsg9man (27. Mai 2013)

@David: Können gerne tauschen  @cpprelude: 104g sind doch recht viel finde ich, wobei Acros gute Sachen macht meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2013)

gsg9man schrieb:


> @_cpprelude_: 104g sind doch recht viel finde ich, wobei Acros gute Sachen macht meiner Erfahrung nach.


 
Dann mal ruhig her mit ein par Tipps!  Ich habe da noch nen Fun Works N-Light entdeckt, ca. 70g (ohne Kappe) für rund 40  inkl. Versand. Der baut auch flacher als der Acros und sieht dadurch mMn besser aus. Wie die Qualität ist weiß ich nicht, laut Hersteller soll der lange halten.


----------



## gsg9man (27. Mai 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Dann mal ruhig her mit ein par Tipps!  Ich habe da noch nen Fun Works N-Light entdeckt, ca. 70g (ohne Kappe) für rund 40  inkl. Versand. Der baut auch flacher als der Acros und sieht dadurch mMn besser aus. Wie die Qualität ist weiß ich nicht, laut Hersteller soll der lange halten.


Genau der FunWorks wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen, gescheite Optik und Gewicht zum fairen Preis. Gibts auch von vielen anderen Herstellern.
Ansonsten ResetRacing wenn das Kleingeld vorhanden ist


----------



## mpmarv (8. Juni 2013)

Hier mein frisches Scale

Reifen, Pedale, Griffe, Kettenstrebenschutz wird in naher Zukunft gemacht.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. In ferner Zukunft beschäftige ich mich dann nochmal mit dem Thema XX1...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josi-Baer (9. Juni 2013)

Was ist am Rocket Ron denn auszusetzen?


----------



## mpmarv (9. Juni 2013)

Bin Conti Befürworter, ist also quasi was persönliches.
Die Rutsche Ron echt ok sind! Glaube ich schrupp die erstmal runter.


----------



## Josi-Baer (9. Juni 2013)

Und wie ist dein Eindruck von dem Bike?


----------



## mpmarv (9. Juni 2013)

Macht sehr viel Spaß das Rad. War heute am Hausberg unterwegs und war positiv überrascht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man damit auch gut Berge runter kommt.
Ansonsten ist es sehr agil, wendig und geht vorwärts.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (10. Juni 2013)




----------



## cpprelude (11. Juni 2013)

@Biker-04-1986: Sieht gut aus das Scale,  allerdings hätte ich ein par kleinigkeiten anders gemacht.


----------



## mi2 (12. Juni 2013)

Biker-04-1986 ich find ja bei dir passt die kurbel nicht.Immer schwer die silberne xtr an nem schwarzen bike.Is aber nur meine meinung . haubtsache der hobel macht spaß.

hier mal meins von heute


----------



## cpprelude (13. Juni 2013)

@_mi2_: Dein Bike ist durch die Änderungen nochmal besser geworden. Die Gabeldekore sind auch gut geworden (zumindest aus der Entfernung)  und die Gabel gefällt mir so viel besser. Auch mit voluminöseren Reifen sieht das Gesamtpacket besser aus und technisch ist es mMn auch nicht verkehrt, denn ein bisschen Komfort schadet ja nicht und an der Stelle wäre mir das Mehrgewicht egal. Diese Weißwandreifen kannte ich noch garnicht, sind die neu auf dem Markt? Und du hättest das Bike mal antriebsseitig fotografieren sollen. Ach ja, mach mal noch Lenkerstopfen rein! Oder ist dir so etwas zu schwer?


----------



## mpmarv (13. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool das Teil!

Aber ohne Federgabel, hmpf... wär für mein Einsatzgebiet nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (13. Juni 2013)

so hier wie gewünscht noch eins von der antriebsseite.Reifen sind race kings mit weißwand (is ne sonderauflage oder so gibt es bei ebay link) lenkerstopfen hab ich nicht reinbekommen, da hab ich sie weggelassen.

Federgabel ist sicherlich ne feine sache.Geht schon auf die arme wenn es mal berab geht und ruppig wird. aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Früher sind alle so gefahren 





7023g


----------



## gsg9man (15. Juni 2013)

Hier nochmal ein Foto von meinem, mittlerweile mit XX Schaltung anstatt der XTR und einem schwarzen Sattel:





2Do: komplette Schaltung mit schwarzen Schrauben versehen, die silbernen Alu-Teile soweit möglich schwarz eloxieren lassen, Umwerferschelle aus Carbon, Sattelleder schwärzen, Bremsleitungen kürzen


----------



## Fichtelracer (19. Juni 2013)

Hi, wollte nun auch mal mein Heiligtum vorstellen
Bitte um eurer Meinung!!!
Gruß aus dem schönen Fichtelgebirge


----------



## verbali (19. Juni 2013)

Hey, hier mal ein Paar Bilder meines Spark 50.
7 Monate alt, ca 5000KM Berliner Stadtverkehr + ein paar mal durch den Berliner Grunewald, maximal ein paar Feldwege.


----------



## mpmarv (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn man es putzt, geht es nicht kaputt!


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

@_Fichtelracer_: Sehr schick das 910er! Die roten Felgen passen sehr gut zum Rest. Wieviel wiegt es wie auf dem Bild zu sehen? 
@_verbali_: Soll das ein Riss im Rahmen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verbali (19. Juni 2013)

Jepp, Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Extrem ärgerlich.

Verstehe deswegen den hämischen Post von mpmarv auch nicht. Ich musste für das Rad echt sparen.


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

verbali schrieb:


> Jepp, Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Extrem ärgerlich.
> 
> Verstehe deswegen den hämischen Post von mpmarv auch nicht. Ich musste für das Rad echt sparen.


 
Das hört sich ganz danach an als hättest du keine Garantie mehr?!

Edit: Ich hatte vergessen das es erst 7 Monate alt ist. 
Hast du mal mit Der Firma gesprochen?


----------



## verbali (19. Juni 2013)

Naja, theoretisch schon,... aber wer weiß wie sich immer alle rausreden wollen, Eigentlich ist es ja erst 7 Monate alt.
Keine Ahnung, ob ich einen Neuen Hinterbau bekomme, oder einen neuen Rahmen, ob ich den Umbau bezahlen muss,....usw.
Und dauern wird das ja auch immer, und das wo endlich Sommer ist.


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

verbali schrieb:


> Naja, theoretisch schon,... aber wer weiß wie sich immer alle rausreden wollen, Eigentlich ist es ja erst 7 Monate alt.
> Keine Ahnung, ob ich einen Neuen Hinterbau bekomme, oder einen neuen Rahmen, ob ich den Umbau bezahlen muss,....usw.
> Und dauern wird das ja auch immer, und das wo endlich Sommer ist.


 
Nüzt nichts, Gesundheit geht vor. Du willst doch sicherlich nicht gefährlich stürzen wenn die Stelle plötzlich aufreißt?! Der Riss ist doch an der innenseite der Kettenstrebe also ist das mMn ein Schaden der durch Materialermüdung entstanden ist und nicht durch Selbstverschuldung wie z.B. ein Sturz oder der gleichen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du dich am Schaden beteiligen mußt, ich hatte mal gehört das die Firma Scott sehr kulant sein soll. Schick ne e-Mail oder ruf an und schildere denen das Problem und sei dabei immer ehrlich, dann klappt das schon. Ein Beweisfoto hast du ja schon. Wie lange es mit dem Ersatz dauert wirst du dann ja erfahren, so würde ich nicht weiter fahren.


----------



## verbali (19. Juni 2013)

Weiterfahren natürlich nicht, das Rad ist seit Heute Mittag beim Händler.
Leider habe ich das Rad nicht beim Fachhändler gekauft, sondern bei Stadler


----------



## mpmarv (19. Juni 2013)

verbali schrieb:


> Jepp, Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Extrem ärgerlich.
> 
> Verstehe deswegen den hämischen Post von mpmarv auch nicht. Ich musste für das Rad echt sparen.



Sorry ich hab da überhaupt keinen Riss gesehen, dachte es wär nur bissl schmutzig   Wollte nur bisschen auf den Dreck pricken, hab das mit dem Riss wirklich nicht gesehen!

Hoffentlich wird es dir ersetzt!


----------



## Fichtelracer (19. Juni 2013)

@cpprelude: Mein 910er wiegt wie es auf dem Bild ist 9,3 kg.
Gruß Fichtelracer


----------



## cpprelude (20. Juni 2013)

verbali schrieb:


> Weiterfahren natürlich nicht, das Rad ist seit Heute Mittag beim Händler.
> Leider habe ich das Rad nicht beim Fachhändler gekauft, sondern bei Stadler


 
Na dann mal schauen was daraus wird, kannst ja mal berichten.



Fichtelracer schrieb:


> @_cpprelude_: Mein 910er wiegt wie es auf dem Bild ist 9,3 kg.
> Gruß Fichtelracer


 
Willst du da noch was dran machen oder bist du zufrieden mit dem Gewicht? Ich würde noch Lenkerstopfen verbauen.


----------



## Fichtelracer (20. Juni 2013)

@cpprelude werde das bike so lassen, lenkerstopfen funktioniert nicht weil der lenkerdurchmesser zu breit ist


----------



## pedalix (22. Juni 2013)

Hab es zwar schon im CC Race Bikes Thread gepostet, passt hier aber auch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (22. Juni 2013)

Sehr hübsch , was wiegts und was sind das für Griffe ?


----------



## pedalix (23. Juni 2013)

Gewicht inkl. Flaschenhalter 10,34kg. Die Griffe sind zugeschnittene Schaumstoffgriffe.


----------



## TobiasAlt (5. Juli 2013)

mein kleiner Flitzer


----------



## CharlesC (19. Juli 2013)

Seit heute in meinem Fuhrpark:

Scott Spark 900 SL








Gewicht: 9576 gr

Und schon deutlich länger (2011) dabei:

Scott Scale Premium
















Gewicht: 7653 gr


----------



## mpmarv (20. Juli 2013)

Sind das die Tune Flaschenhalter? Tauge die einigermaßen bei CC Einsatz?


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Der Tune Wasserträger Uni taugt.

Hab von Radkollegen, die den normalen gefahren sind gehört, dass es wohl am MTB öfter Probs mit festsitzenden Flaschen gab, wenn sich dann der Dreck zwischen Bänder u Pulle setzt...


----------



## CharlesC (20. Juli 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Sind das die Tune Flaschenhalter? Tauge die einigermaßen bei CC Einsatz?



Ja, sind die tune. Selbst auf Tour sind die nicht gut: Es funktioniert nur mit konischen Flaschen (wie den von tune) und selbst dann setzen sich die Flaschen nach ein bisschen Dreck oder ein paar Drops richtig fest.
Auf dem Spark habe ich den tune Wasserträger uni und der schlägt sich sehr gut.


----------



## calimero100 (24. Juli 2013)

schönes Thema hier 
na dann will ich mein Scale Team 29 auch mal hier vorstellen.
Bisherige Umbauten:
Schaltung komplett XT
Vorbau Specialized
Lenker Reverse
Sattel SqLab 610
Shimano Plattform Pedale

andere Laufräder sind bereits bestellt.
Derzeitiges Gewicht 13,2kg inkl Pedale und Flaschenhalter.


----------



## calimero100 (24. Juli 2013)

mi2 schrieb:


> Biker-04-1986 ich find ja bei dir passt die kurbel nicht.Immer schwer die silberne xtr an nem schwarzen bike.Is aber nur meine meinung . haubtsache der hobel macht spaß.
> 
> hier mal meins von heute


 
 TRAUMBIKE !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clasch (29. Juli 2013)

Neu und unverbraucht ... Wie ich hier ;-)


----------



## mi2 (30. Juli 2013)

dann mach mal das es nicht mehr neu und unverbracuht ist. happy trails


----------



## clasch (30. Juli 2013)

mi2 schrieb:


> dann mach mal das es nicht mehr neu und unverbracuht ist. happy trails


 
Thanks! Gebe mir Mühe!


----------



## svennox (29. August 2013)

..das hier ist mein SCOTT SCALE aus 2008..
welches ich allerdings gerade verkauft habe..
..allerdings nur deshalb, da ich noch ein weiteres habe 

..die Pedalen und ein zwei weitere Parts passen natürl. nicht zum Bike, aber das Foto ist 5min. vor dem Verkauf entstanden, UND der Käufer wollte es genau so haben


----------



## Foen (7. September 2013)

Mal auf die schnelle zusammengesteckt. 

Weg vom Hardtail, hin zum Fully.


----------



## mi2 (8. September 2013)

das rot schwarze spak is auch sexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fehmarn (16. September 2013)

Hier ist mein 2013er Scale 710 - mehr oder weniger bone-stock, wiegt fahrfertig so wie auf dem Bild 9,9 Kilo mit Lampen, Tacho einseitigen Klickpedalen und sonstigem Trödel.

Geändert: Reifen, Lenker, Sattel und 40/28er Kurbel vorn.


----------



## svennox (16. September 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Scale.Wird momentan Umgebaut auf Innenverlegte Schalt/Bremsleitungen.Und ein paar Gramm wird es noch verlieren





KaiGreene schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder Bilder von Scales.
> Mein ist fertig Umgebaut komplett Innenverlegte Züge und Bremsleitung.Und das ein oder andere Gramm sind noch weggefallen
> Wetter lässt leider keine besseren Aufnahmen zu momentan.
> 
> ...





KaiGreene schrieb:


> Heute zusammen eine EB Einheit gefahren bei dem tollen Wetter!
> Links: 7583g
> Rechts: 6576g
> 
> ...




...schade das in deinem IBC-ALBUM keine weiteren Bilder zu finden sind..
denn deine SCOTT SCALE BIKES sind sehr lecker, UND schön dezent in schwarz gehalten ohne unnötiges schnickschnack ..
nur eben leider viel zu kleine Fotos, die Bikes UND auch WIR user ..hätten echt grössere Bilder verdient   
ps. ..speziell die letzten beiden zitierten Bike-Bilder sind gemeint.


----------



## gsg9man (23. September 2013)

Hier nochmal mein Scale:


----------



## turbo32 (23. September 2013)

Ich hab's mal wieder rausgeholt zum überholen ,Antrieb kommt neu .....


----------



## xmaxle (23. September 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ...schade das in deinem IBC-ALBUM keine weiteren Bilder zu finden sind..


voila: http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388


----------



## KaiGreene (23. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> voila: http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388







Das Saison Ende naht,noch 3 Rennen.Dann wird wieder am Gewicht gefeilt.Mindestens 100g werden nochmal fallen und auch wieder auf 2fach umgerüstet...

Hier mal eins von gestern...


----------



## svennox (28. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> voila: http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388





THX !
 ...scott scale´s ...


----------



## Acceptudo (29. September 2013)

Mein neues Spark 610, kurz nachdem ich es zusammengebaut habe. Pedale mittlerweile ersetzt durch: Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium. Gewicht inkl. Pedale und Tacho: 11,42kg





Und mein 2008er Scale


----------



## Foen (5. Oktober 2013)

Neues Lenkerchen, passt wie angegossen 





​


----------



## Acceptudo (6. Oktober 2013)

Foen schrieb:


> Neues Lenkerchen, passt wie angegossen


 Passt vor allem auch farblich sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foen (8. Oktober 2013)

Die passende 3T Stütze habe ich gestern bei Chain Reaction Cycles für 59 gekauft!


----------



## CharlesC (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Farbkombi ist echt gelungen!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David- (8. Oktober 2013)

Hier mein Scale 600 RC in der aktuellen Ausführung. Ich hoffe es gefällt


----------



## KaiGreene (8. Oktober 2013)

Nettes Scale!Was wiegt es 7,?kg

Gruß aus Schutterwald


----------



## cpprelude (8. Oktober 2013)

David- schrieb:


> Hier mein Scale 600 RC in der aktuellen Ausführung. Ich hoffe es gefällt


 
Das tut es!


----------



## David- (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann bin ich ja froh, dass es gut ankommt 
wiegt noch 7,89kg... Rennfertig, sprich mit Pedale etc


----------



## cpprelude (8. Oktober 2013)

David- schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja froh, dass es gut ankommt
> wiegt noch 7,89kg... Rennfertig, sprich mit Pedale etc


 
Ist doch ein gutes Gewicht, was ist das Ziel und was wird geändert?


----------



## mi2 (9. Oktober 2013)

einfach nur sexy son scale. viel spaß mit dem teil


----------



## Foen (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich rechne gerade an meinen Gewichten herum und will einen leichteren Laufradsatz anschaffen.

Habe dazu auch schon ein paar Novatec + FRM Bor Threads gelesen und kam zu dem Entschluss, dass mir Novatecs von der Qualität her reichen und die 366 Bor Felge ausreichend stabil ist.

Gewicht vom DT-Swiss LRS: VR: 933 HR: 1131 = 2064

Bei Superlight Bikezeug gibt es nun einen Novatec FRM Bor 366 LRS mit 1520g. Der sollte für mich und meine 75Kg ausreichen. Dazu noch KCNC Bremsscheiben und eine Ultegra 11-28 Kassette sowie leichte Schnellspanner. Erspart mir wahrscheinlich: 770g für 499 (komplett mit FuFred und Schläuchen).

Machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (11. Oktober 2013)

Felgen sind breit genug, Bremsscheiben hab ich noch nicht gefahren, aber 770g fÃ¼r 499â¬ ist natÃ¼rlich heiÃ =) Ich wÃ¼rds wohl machen! Tubeless hast schon mit eingerechnet oder fÃ¤hrst schon?


----------



## Dschenns (12. Oktober 2013)

dreimal Scott in freier (pfälzer) Wildbahn....

Spark, Genius, Scale....


----------



## cpprelude (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Lefty steht dem Scale gut, gibt es mehr Fotos?


----------



## Dschenns (13. Oktober 2013)

dankeschön.....bitteschön....


----------



## mpmarv (14. Oktober 2013)

kühl, Lefty hätte ich auch gern =)


----------



## Dschenns (14. Oktober 2013)

....geht auch wie Sau.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2013)

Welch cleanes Bike!  Ich gehe mal davon aus das Bremsen, Schaltwerk und Pedale zusammen passen sollen!? Du hast es bestimmt 1000 mal gehört aber der rote Knopf an der Gabel muss zur Vollendung noch grün!


----------



## Dschenns (14. Oktober 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Welch cleanes Bike!  Ich gehe mal davon aus das Bremsen, Schaltwerk und Pedale zusammen passen sollen!? Du hast es bestimmt 1000 mal gehört aber der rote Knopf an der Gabel muss zur Vollendung noch grün!




JAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
ICH WEISS DIESER SCH......... ROTE KNOPF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hab ewig auf die Gabel warten müssen und als sie dann endlich da war
waren alle anderen Teile schon eloxiert und ich hatte wahrlich keinen
Bock mehr auf die Ausfahrt warten zu müssen, nur wegen dem roten Knopf.
Da der Winter schon wieder mit grossen Schritten näher kommt, werd
ich sicherlich noch genügend Zeit zur Nacharbeit haben.
....und um allen anderen vorzugreifen, JA das Grün des Schnellspanners 
passt nicht zum restlichen Grün.....
War schon bestellt und hab letztendlich erst zu spät gemerkt, 
dass es nicht so ganz passt. Nacheloxieren dürfte wegen der Carbonhebel 
nicht so einfach sein. Mal schauen, vielleicht kommen im Winter noch andere drann.....


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2013)

Dschenns schrieb:


> dankeschön.....bitteschön....


 
Schade, dass man keine Leftys mit geringerem Brückenabstand bekommt. Dieses gespacerte sieht einfach mal echt doof aus. =( Sonst echt genial!


----------



## Dschenns (22. Oktober 2013)

...da is blos ein Spacer drin...
Da gibts "normale" Konstruktionen die wesentlich gewöhnungsbedürftiger aussehen...


----------



## zett78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Dschenns schrieb:


> ...da is blos ein Spacer drin...
> Da gibts "normale" Konstruktionen die wesentlich gewöhnungsbedürftiger aussehen...



gewöhnungsbedürftig ist eher die Edding-Pinselei am Conti


----------



## MadJoerg (23. Oktober 2013)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen SCALE 900 RC Bike. Ich hoffe, dass es euch gefällt 












 Während der Aufbauphase. 







 Zuvor hatte ich ein 26er SCALE RC. 











 Das Teil war super leicht, aber etwas rough  

(Falls jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen, Federgabel oder LRS hat, die Teile findet Ihr demnächst im Bikemarkt oder kurze PM an mich.)


----------



## zett78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Beim Anblick von Bild Nr 1 verspüre ich einen ungemein Druck im Genitalbereich


----------



## Dschenns (23. Oktober 2013)

.....die Übersetzung is auch nich von schlechten Eltern.....

....aber generell sehr hübsch....... (bis auf die Sattelnummer )

Edit: ups, hab das 26er gemeint. Dafür gehts eher noch......


----------



## MadJoerg (23. Oktober 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Beim Anblick von Bild Nr 1 verspüre ich einen ungemein Druck im Genitalbereich



Der Sattel auf dem ersten Bild war noch nicht final eingestellt. ;-)

Das zweite Bild zeigt die aktuelle Sattelposition. Während der Fahrt taucht die Federgabel durch das Fahrergewicht ca. 1.5cm ein u dann ist der Sattel waagerecht. Durch die Aussparung gibt's beim Specialized Toupe Sattel auch keinen Druck. ;-)

Das 26er hatte ne 42 zu 10 Übersetzung. Drunter kriege ich nicht genügend Druck aufs Pedal und kurbel mich zu tode. ;-)


----------



## Groudon (23. Oktober 2013)

Das Scott ist wirklich sehr sehr schön anzusehen. Wenn die ZTR Aufkleber noch schwarz/weiß ohne Rot wären, würde es noch harmonischer wirken, aber das ist nur am Rande gemeckert.  

Wirklich tolles Stück Technik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foen (25. Oktober 2013)

Geburtstag ist Waschtag


----------



## mi2 (27. Oktober 2013)

SPÜLMITTEL UNGEFILTERT INS GRUNDWASSER

BUND IST INFORMIERT 



das schwarzrote is halt einfach sexy und so feucht glänzt es so schön


----------



## svennox (28. Oktober 2013)

Dschenns schrieb:


> dreimal Scott in freier (pfälzer) Wildbahn....
> 
> Spark, Genius, Scale....





Dschenns schrieb:


> dankeschön.....bitteschön....




....ich sagte es schon mal, 
DIESES scott scale CARBON-BIKE + tune Teile usw. UND vorallem inkl. LEFTY...
ist extrem lecker !


----------



## Dschenns (28. Oktober 2013)

....ich sagte es auch schonmal....
Danke, Danke...!!!

Es fährt sich auch extrem genialst.
Super wendig, leichtfüssig. Macht echt megaspass.
Die Gabel ist allererste Sahne. Hat schon ab Werk 88-Tuning.
Als eingefleischter Fullyfahrer hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich mit einem
Hardtail nochmal so Spass in Trails haben kann.
Die 29er Nummer zieht echt brutal!!!
Ich hatte den Hardtails eigentlich abgeschworen, weil ich kein Bock mehr 
hatte, mir den A.... versohlen zu lassen und bin dann auch CUBE AMS HPC
umgestiegen und dass war zum Hardtail schon ne Offenbarung, aber dass jetzt....
Hatte am WE die Möglichkeit, mal ein serienmäsiges 29er Trailbike einer durchaus "renomierten" Bikemarke zu testen (5000,- Klasse), und muss sagen:
"Was ein Panzer!!!" Hat so ziemlich alle Vorurteile den 29ern gegenüber bestätigt. Behäbig, träge und eher was für die gerade Linie.
Zum lockeren rumcruisen war die Kiste mit der Geo eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, aber leichtfüssig is anders....
Hab damit auch 1-2 Mal die Linie ziemlich verpeilt und musste geradeaus drüber prügeln, anstelle von Haken schlagen. Was mit dem Scottndale super funktioniert. Das drüberprügeln mit dem Fully hat natürlich auch super funktioniert weil das Fahrwerk das kann, aber ob es Sinn macht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Auf diese Art möchte ich es nicht, dann schon lieber Hardtail. Man kann über die grossen Räder denken was man will, aber dass die bei Hardtails besser gehen als kleine Räder ist für mich spätestens seit diesem Bike unumstritten. Optik hin oder her.
Wobei ich mich mittlerweile an die Optik derart gewöhnt hab, dass für mich 26er mit mittleren und grossen Rahmengrössen eher "strange" aussehen.
Natürlich ersetzt auch so ein Hardtail kein Trailfully und es gibt bei uns schon auch Trails welche ich mit meinem Bike eher (noch) nicht fahre.
Für die nehme ich dann schon ganz gerne ein Fully, aber sicherlich kein 
solchen 29er Panzer. 
Wird fürs Frühjahr wahrscheinlich ein entsprechendes Endurobike derselben 
Marke werden. Anderer LR-Durchmesser und andere Auslegung und schon 
kommt wieder ein durchaus weniges Bike dabei raus.
....schon erstaunlich....


----------



## areon (31. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Scale, hoffe es gefällt euch auch.


----------



## Mzungu (22. November 2013)

So sieht mein Scale aktuell aus:
- Gabel war beim Service, ist auf Fettschmierung umgebaut, hat neues Innenleben und neue Decals bekommen
- Gabelschaft gekürzt
- Bremsscheiben auf vorne 203 mm und hinten 180 mm vergrößert
- neue Griffe
- neue Pedale
- kürzerer Vorbau
- Herbst/Winterbereifung: vorne RubberQueen 2.2 und hinten Mountainking 2.2


----------



## svennox (23. November 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Scale.Wird momentan Umgebaut auf Innenverlegte Schalt/Bremsleitungen.Und ein paar Gramm wird es noch verlieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...würde mich über neue Fotos freuen, sodass der Thread hier nicht völlig in die Versenkung gerät !

 ..KaiGreene sein scott scale "zeckt" mich mich noch immer am meisten an, obwohl ich selbst ein sehr schickes besitze, oder auch gerade deshalb 

ps. ..ich weiss gerade nicht wohin mit dieser Kubel hier, aber ich muss sie hier im Netz verewigen, zumal ich sie mir an meinen SCALE vorstellen könnte!!! 

..hier der link, habe ich nur durch Zufall gefunden, mehr Infos hätte auch ich gern zu der tollen Kurbel ?!

http://ehernandezs.tumblr.com/post/41668335955

______________________________________


----------



## KaiGreene (23. November 2013)

Danke für die Blumen!
Die gezeigten Bilder sind schon 2 Jahre alt... und da hat sich vieles getan, auch Gewichtmäßig.
Für 2014 geht nochmal in großen Schritten mit dem Gewicht nach unten
1fach wirds ca 6.8kg haben...
2fach dann 7.05kg...


Anbei noch ein Aktuelles Bild vom Oktober 2013









Und so siehts Aktuell aus...Rahmen ist wieder entlackt(zum 4ten mal)
Kommt wieder wie jedes Jahr neue Klarlack drauf.





Wer mehr erfahren will...: http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388&page=13

Gruß


----------



## Ventoux. (23. November 2013)

Scott-Parade auf dem Chasseral, Jura, Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (24. November 2013)

DANKE für die neuen Bilder-Update´s von deinem Scale..
auch wenn es schade ist das die Fotos immer so klein sind, auf grösseren Bildern wäre noch mehr zu erkennen von diesem genialen Teil !!!

ps. ..in deinem Link sind schon sehr interessante Details zu sehen, vorallem die Sache mit dem Antrieb usw. 
..ist mir näml. jetzt erst aufgefallen..sehr SAUBER +praktisch+sinnvoll !!!

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388&page=12






_____________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




____________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




___________________


----------



## KaiGreene (24. November 2013)

Für dich in Groß  ;-)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1520066?in=set

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130813_113631rsfi1.jpg

Gruß


----------



## gsg9man (24. November 2013)

Mein Scale wird jetzt bald auch entlackt ... wie machst du es denn immer? Schleifen oder mit ner Klinge abziehen? Bei meinem Focus war es einfacher zu schleifen ...


----------



## KaiGreene (24. November 2013)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Mein Scale wird jetzt bald auch entlackt ... wie machst du es denn immer? Schleifen oder mit ner Klinge abziehen? Bei meinem Focus war es einfacher zu schleifen ...



Mit der Klinge und in den schlecht zugänglichen Stellen erst mit 220er Schmirgelpapier und dann immer feiner werdend...


----------



## gsg9man (24. November 2013)

Okay muss ich mal schauen wie es bei mir klappt. Wieso machst du die Prozedur jedes Jahr?


----------



## KaiGreene (24. November 2013)

Muss halt immer Top aussehen das Scale für die kommende Renn Saison.Und im Winter wir es immer wieder erleichtert...
Das Bike ist immer top gepflegt das ist mir sehr sehr wichtig.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (24. November 2013)

Achso okay! Lackierst du selber? Habe mir auf weisse Decals bestellt mit "Rissoptik" und dann kommt matter Klarlack drüber, bin ja auch eher darauf aus das es schlicht ist. Mein Focus und dein Scale sahen ja auch relativ ähnlich aus


----------



## xmaxle (24. November 2013)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Wieso machst du die Prozedur jedes Jahr?



...weil er nen Knall hat  Aber das ist ja bekannt


----------



## KaiGreene (24. November 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> ...weil er nen Knall hat  Aber das ist ja bekannt


Das sagt der richtige 
Finster ist der Weg zur dunklen Seite der Macht!!!
Aus Maxle wurde Darth Baker


----------



## svennox (24. November 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Für dich in Groß  ;-)
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1520066?in=set
> 
> ...





gsg9man schrieb:


> Mein Scale wird jetzt bald auch entlackt ... wie machst du es denn immer? Schleifen oder mit ner Klinge abziehen? Bei meinem Focus war es einfacher zu schleifen ...





KaiGreene schrieb:


> Mit der Klinge und in den schlecht zugänglichen Stellen erst mit 220er Schmirgelpapier und dann immer feiner werdend...




ICH FASSE MICH KURZ ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 UND .....


----------



## Scott63 (1. Dezember 2013)

2012er Scale 20http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1524571http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1524571


----------



## cuperino (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hänge mein scale auch mal mit an. Wird derzeit teil für teil aufgebaut. Ich weiß kein Highl end aber ich bin soweit zufrieden!


----------



## T.R. (21. Dezember 2013)

cuperino schrieb:


> Ich hänge mein scale auch mal mit an. Wird derzeit teil für teil aufgebaut. Ich weiß kein Highl end aber ich bin soweit zufrieden!


Mir gefällt es sehr gut. Muß nicht immer high end sein, hauptsache stimmig.


----------



## schoeppi (24. Dezember 2013)

Meins:


----------



## cpprelude (24. Dezember 2013)

Sehr coole Maschine schoeppi!  Geht bestimmt gut nach vorne und stimmig ist der Aufbau auch. Wie viel wiegt es wie auf dem Bild zu sehen?


----------



## svennox (26. Dezember 2013)

..da ich gerade wieder am suchen bin, nach einem eventuellem neuen SCOTT_SCALE..
bin ich auf diese Netzfunde hier gestoßen ! (natürl. ist auch wieder mal KaiGreene sein CARBON_EDEL_BIKE dabei)   








Kai Greene:



















*FROHE FEIERTAGE wünsche ich euch allen !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuperino (26. Dezember 2013)

Nochmal meinst nach dem heutigen Ausritt


----------



## svennox (27. Dezember 2013)

..SORRY, aber ich muss noch ein paar schöne Netzfunde hier zeigen


----------



## svennox (27. Dezember 2013)

> 4l3x
> 
> Evtl Interesse an nem 2012er RC? Erst am 24.4.13 aufgebaut... Würde Rahmen mit Sattelsütze und Steuersatz verkaufen.







nein ! ..aber "Danke" .. für den Post ..und auch für die Nachfrage!

..allerdings interessiere ich mich z.Zt. nur für die älteren SCOTTscale SICHT-CARBON-BIKES
....also so wie ich sie schon hatte/habe, sprich.. so wie die von mir gezeigten *scales 10er +20er usw. !!! 






























*


----------



## schoeppi (27. Dezember 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sehr coole Maschine schoeppi!  Geht bestimmt gut nach vorne und stimmig ist der Aufbau auch. Wie viel wiegt es wie auf dem Bild zu sehen?



Danke für die Blumen! 

11,5kg so wies da steht.

So viel Aufbau ist da gar nicht.
Das meisste ist noch original, Spark Pro Modell 2012.

Geändert hab ich Sattel (Selle Italia SLR) Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau (alles Syncros Carbon), Kassette (XX), Griffe (Syncros) und die Bar-Ends.
Und seit Weihnachten sind die jetzt auch von Syncros, wie jetzt auch der Flaschenhalter.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> 11,5kg so wies da steht.
> 
> ...



Sind ja doch ein par Sachen. 

Das Scale aus dem Netz ist mal richtig edel.  Die Mischung aus matt und glänzend ist super und da gehört 'ne schwarze Gabel dran wie ich finde.


----------



## Patensen (29. Dezember 2013)

Dann will ich mein neues Spielzeug auch mal vorstellen. Scott Spark 900 RC (Customaufbau)


----------



## schoeppi (30. Dezember 2013)

Lecker Rädsche! 

Wir haben die gleiche Stütze, kann das sein?
Dein Gabelschaft ist aber knapp gekürzt! 

Was wiegts?

Ich schätze mal noch etwas ein halbes Kilo weniger als meins, schon wegen der Laufräder.


----------



## Patensen (30. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Lecker Rädsche!



Danke!



schoeppi schrieb:


> Wir haben die gleiche Stütze, kann das sein?



Nein. Ich hab eine Easton EC90 



schoeppi schrieb:


> Dein Gabelschaft ist aber knapp gekürzt!



Naja, das passt schon so. Höher muss das Cockpit keinesfalls - eher tiefer 



schoeppi schrieb:


> Was wiegts? Ich schätze mal noch etwas ein halbes Kilo weniger als meins, schon wegen der Laufräder.



So wie auf dem Bild (nur ohne Rücklicht) 9,95kg


----------



## cpprelude (30. Dezember 2013)

Mir gefällt es auch!  sieht schnell aus, viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Ich finde es auch gut wenn die Front tief ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (2. Januar 2014)

Patensen schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> So wie auf dem Bild (nur ohne Rücklicht) 9,95kg




Oh haua, ha! 
Da hab ich aber noch ganz schön Übergewicht im Vergleich, gut 1,5kg mehr! 

Ist der RC Rahmen leichter als die anderen Carbon-Rahmen?

Ich wüsste gerne wo die sich verstecken!


----------



## Patensen (2. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist der RC Rahmen leichter als die anderen Carbon-Rahmen?



Der RC-Rahmen ist Vollcarbon, also auch der Hinterbau. Rahmen (Gr.L) inkl. Dämpfer bringt 1949g auf die Waage.


----------



## schoeppi (2. Januar 2014)

Ah, dann nähern wir uns der Sache.

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt, meiner wird mit 2.300gr. angegeben.
Das wären dann schonmal 350gr.

Was wiegen deine Laufräder? 1550gr.?


----------



## Patensen (2. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal gegoogelt, meiner wird mit 2.300gr. angegeben.
> Das wären dann schonmal 350gr.



Real sind es mindestens 400g Unterschied. Mein Spark 610 hatte gute 2350g



schoeppi schrieb:


> Was wiegen deine Laufräder? 1550gr.?



1512g


----------



## h0rst99 (7. Januar 2014)

Die Saison 2014 kann beginnen


----------



## cuperino (8. Januar 2014)

SEHR LECKER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (8. Januar 2014)

@h0rst99: Heißes Geschoss!  Ich habe es schon im Race Thread gesehen, nun gibt es hier ein par Blümchen von mir. Endlich mal einer der sich was in Sachen Vorbau traut.  

Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## h0rst99 (8. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## spidermarkus (10. Januar 2014)

Das scott rc ist erste sahne..


----------



## schoeppi (10. Januar 2014)

Ach nee, so geil ist das gar nicht....(sabber, lechz, geifer!)


----------



## h0rst99 (10. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank, Jungs!!

Macht auch echt richtig Spaß das Bike


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2014)

Trotzdem muss ich noch was fragen.

Wie gross bist du denn bzw. was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe?

Deine Sattelstütze hat nämlich määääächtig Auszug!


----------



## h0rst99 (13. Januar 2014)

Da sprichst Du einen wichtigen Punkt an.

Mit 1,83 / 86 bin ich ja eigentlich ein 'L'-Typ, bei meinem 26er fahre ich auch 'L' mit einem 60er Oberrohr (waagrecht).

Das Scale hat in 'M' ein 60er Oberrohr und dananch habe ich mich orientiert, zumal ich auch keinen kurzen (80mm) Vorbau fahren wollte.
Und ich muss sagen: es passt, die Sitzposition ist annähernd die gleiche wie beim 26er und das Bike fühlt sich verspielt, agil und quirlig an, ein Traum


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2014)

Achdung, uffbasse!

Hast du das Rad anhand der Geo-Daten geordert?
Wenn ja hast du ein Riesen-Glück das es dir passt!

Mir ist es nämlich ein absolutes Rätsel wie Scott sein Rahmen misst bzw. wie die auf ihre Angaben kommen.

Mein Spark ist ein XL und hat, laut Scott, ein 650er Oberrohr horizontal!
Das klingt nach Streckbank, hätte ich NIE IM LEBEN geordert!

Nachgemessen ist es aber kürzer als mein Stumpi und auch als mein Superfly!
Und laut deren Werksangaben sollten die aber beide kürzer sein.
Die beiden stimmen mit den Angaben überein, Scott hingegen scheint da irgendwie cm zu verschlucken.

Bei meinem 2010er Genius war das genauso.


----------



## h0rst99 (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich habe den Rahmen nur aufgrund der Geometrie geordert. Momentan fahre ich einen 100mm Vorbau mit 25° Winkel, was effektiv nur 90mm Länge bedeutet. Eventuell werde ich noch mal einen 110er mit 25° probieren. Es ist eine knappe Kiste, das stimmt. Aber es passt!

Die 29er Bikes scheinen generell etwas länger zu sein als ihre 26er Gegenstücke, so scheint mir.  Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum aufgrund der größeren Räder auch immer der ganze Rahmen 'mitwachsen' muss?!

Ich möchte ja kein größeres Bike, sondern nur größere Räder


----------



## h0rst99 (13. Januar 2014)

So, nochmal nachgemessen. Es sind genau 60cm waagerecht von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelstange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foen (15. Januar 2014)

Letztens ne Runde am Rhein gefahren, traumhaftes Wetter! Jetzt mit 3T China-Vorbau


----------



## schoeppi (16. Januar 2014)

Die Farbkombi ist einfach geil! 

Kannst du noch mal ein Bild speziell vom Vorbau bzw. Gabelschaft oben machen?
Du hast ja maximal tief gesetzt!
Bin ich das einzige Weichei das nach oben gedrehte Vorbauten fährt? 

Und schon wieder eins mit laaaaaang raus gezogener Stütze!

Hast du die Anlenkung hinten auf high oder low?


----------



## carofem (16. Januar 2014)

NeNe, ich dreh meine Vorbauten auch alle (HT, Rennrad)  auf plus .
Mir sann halt nimmer die jüngsten .


----------



## Scottcarbon (20. Januar 2014)

Nein, es gehört nicht zum Müll...


----------



## h0rst99 (20. Januar 2014)

Geiles Teil!!


----------



## gunetti (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab ein 2013er Spark 900 RC in Large, bin 188cm groß und hab nen 89er Schritt.


Ist von der POsition schon recht sportlich mit 5cm Lenker Sattelüberhöhung.
Bin nämlich am Überlegen das Scale RC 2014 zu ordern und die 2014er sind ja glaub ich um einen cm länger geworden beim Oberrohr?!
Kann mir hier jemand seine Erfahrungen schildern?
Danke

lg
Michael


----------



## svennox (21. Januar 2014)

Schönes klares Foto von deinem Scott, auch das Bike gefällt mir natürlich! 

..hier noch mal mein ALTES, zur Erinnerung, scottScale30 (mit XL-RAHMEN), welches ich im letzten Jahr erst verkauft habe,
aber keine sorge, ich hab noch eins, mit besseren Parts!


----------



## cpprelude (21. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder Foen, das Bike ist auch nett. @Scottcarbon: Auch schick, lenkerkappen?! Und was wiegt das Fahrfertige Bike? @svennox: Dein ehemaliges Bike sah auch sehr gut aus, einzig entlabelte Felgen hätte ich besser gefunden. Warum hast du es nicht mehr? Fährst du jetzt 'ne Nummer kleiner, oder bist du auf größere Räder umgestiegen? @gunetti: Ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Scottcarbon (21. Januar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Foen, das Bike ist auch nett. @Scottcarbon: Auch schick, lenkerkappen?! Und was wiegt das Fahrfertige Bike? @svennox: Dein ehemaliges Bike sah auch sehr gut aus, einzig entlabelte Felgen hätte ich besser gefunden. Warum hast du es nicht mehr? Fährst du jetzt 'ne Nummer kleiner, oder bist du auf größere Räder umgestiegen? @gunetti: Ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen.



Danke!
Auf dem Bild habe ich mal auf die Extralite Griffe gewechselt. Allerdings habe ich beim Rizer normalerweise Syntace Moto Grips montiert. Deshalb fehlen auch die Lenkerkappen. Dann würde es 9,4 KG wiegen. Mit dem MT Zoom Flat und Extralite Griffe wiegt es 9,2 Kilo. Bin allerdings von den Extralite und der Lenkerbiegung des MT Zoom nicht so begeistert. Optik wäre natürlich vieeeel besser.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1553582]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (22. Januar 2014)

@*cpprelude : *..DANKE für die Blumen! ..ich war auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem CarbonBike, und wie schon erwähnt,
habe ich es nur verkauft, da ich 1.noch ein *scott scale *habe, welches sogar mit noch etwas besseren Parts bestückt ist,
und 2.vom Rahmen her eine Nummer kleiner ist (was aber nicht heißen soll das es zu gross war, finde nur kl.Rahmen schöner)
3.und mein anderes SCALE sieht auch einfach gesagt schöner aus! (auch wenn dies Geschmacksache ist)
4. Zudem habe ich Gewinn gemacht mit dem alten, oben gezeigtem Scott, also mußte es doch weichen!!! 
..und ja, ich fahre auch noch grössere Räder, z.B. ist auch ein 750B LRS TitanBike dabei, usw. ..
..aber mehrere Räder haben wir hier.. ja alle! 

viele Grüsse sven


----------



## schoeppi (22. Januar 2014)

@Scottcarbon: wie jetzt, du schreibst von Lenkerbiegung und Komfort und sowas, fährst du das Ding etwa?
Hey, das ist ein RC sowas darf man nicht mehr fahren, das sind Sammlerstücke, unwiederbringlich!
Oh jeh, oh jeh, macht denn hier jeder was er will? 

Aber noch eins zum Thema Optik.
Auf den Rahmen gehört meiner Meinung nach ein Lenker in UD Carbon, das 3K passt nicht so wirklich.
Und da gibts auch viele mit 9 Grad, was das Thema Biegung auflösen würde.
Nur mal so....


@gunetti: sagst du uns noch ob 700 oder 900?


----------



## cpprelude (22. Januar 2014)

@gunetti hat erwähnt das er ein 900er hat!

@svennox: So ist das also, ich mag auch eher möglichst kleine Rahmen, dann lieber mehr Stützen Auszug.





@Scottcarbon: Dein Cockpit gefällt mir!  Hat der Lenker 12° Biegung?


----------



## Scottcarbon (22. Januar 2014)

Wenn der MT Zoom bereits 9 Grad hätte, wäre super. Sind aber nur 6 oder 7 Grad. Leider gibt es denn nur in 3K in 25,4 und der F99 soll ja bleiben. Leider habe ich die Barend-Version, da ich dachte ich nutze die Hörnchen weiterhin. Von wegen. Und jahrelang Titec und Scott-Griffe genutzt, sind die Extralite etwas enttäuschend. Das  Bike kann aber in der Rizer-Kombi genauso genutzt werden. Manko: Gewicht und Optik


----------



## schoeppi (22. Januar 2014)

Na dann ein Syntace Duraflite Carbon. Den gibts in 25,4 und ist UD, und hat 9 Grad.
Gibts mittlerweile günstig.
Zu den Griffen.
es gibt die hier: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...black-Griffe&gclid=CLSVtIDskbwCFQxd3godJTkAMQ

Schön leicht und sehr bequem, billig noch dazu.

Und Syncros passt ja jetzt auch zu Scott!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Januar 2014)

Ach, du möchtest also mehr Lenkerbiegung haben. Sah man auf deinen Bildern nicht, ich dachte dein Lenker wäre für dich zu stark gebogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (22. Januar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ach, du möchtest also mehr Lenkerbiegung haben. Sah man auf deinen Bildern nicht, ich dachte dein Lenker wäre für dich zu stark gebogen.



Ei nee, logisch nitt! 

Die Stange ist schon älteren Datums.

Und bis vor wenigen Jahren, als das Breitenwachstum der Lenker begann, hatten die meissten Flatbars nur 4-5 Grad.

Syntace war eine der wenigen Aussnahmen.
Daher war es nahe liegend, dass auch diese Zoom-Stange nur wenig Kröpfung hat.
Was ziemlich unbequem ist.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne mich nicht mit jeden Herstellern aus und schon gar nicht mit den einzelnen Modellen. Nur wenn ich was brauche, dann recherchier ich. 

Ich hingegen könnte gerne weniger Biegung gebrauchen, mein Lenker hat 9°.


----------



## Scottcarbon (22. Januar 2014)

Ich habe noch unter anderem einen Duraflite Carbon (kein UD), der auch ziemlich leicht ist. Alte Serie. Allerdings ist der inzwischen für mich zu schmal. Zudem gibt es halt keine längere UD´s in 25,4 mit 9 Grad. Will auch keine 200 Eur dafür zahlen. Übrigens ist die Stange auch nicht älteren Datums - ist wie gesagt ein MT Zoom, nur entlackt. Nur weil er 25,4 ist, ist er nicht alt ;-). Es würde definitiv ein 31,8 UD besser passen. Die Syncros Griffe sind wie die bekannten Scotts oder Titecs. Die sind wirklich angenehmer als die Extralite. 
Aber jetzt mal zu weiteren Bildern...


----------



## Scottcarbon (22. Januar 2014)

@svennox  Schaut gut aus! Bin ganz Deiner Meinung - so eine Sattelüberhöhung kann trotzdem bequem sein, wenn es halt passt.


----------



## svennox (23. Januar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @[USER=172203]svennox: So ist das also, ich mag auch eher möglichst kleine Rahmen, dann lieber mehr Stützen Auszug.[/USER]


[QUOTE]Scottcarbon:
@[USER=172203]svennox Schaut gut aus! Bin ganz Deiner Meinung - so eine Sattelüberhöhung kann trotzdem bequem sein, wenn es halt passt.[/QUOTE]


@cpprelude + @Scottcarbon ..so kann man es auch ausdrücken!..denn ich kann es GAR NICHT leiden wenn die Sattelstange zu kurz ist,
dann also lieber einen etwas zu kleineren Rahmen als anders herum!
SOMIT nochmal DANKE+SCHÖN das ihr das auch so seht, wie ich! 

HIER NOCHMAL mein altes SCALE welches ich fotografiert habe,
bevor es vom neuen Besitzer abgeholt wurde,
d.h. den speedneedle tune-Sattel habe ich somit behalten und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten die vorher montiert waren 


[/USER]


----------



## Foen (23. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi ist einfach geil!
> 
> Kannst du noch mal ein Bild speziell vom Vorbau bzw. Gabelschaft oben machen?
> Du hast ja maximal tief gesetzt!
> ...




Hey, danke! Ich werde in bälde noch ein Bild für dich machen  Es sitzt sich auf dem Spark noch kompakter als auf meinem Foil, da finde ich es nicht zu tief. 

wie meinst du das mit der Anlenkung? Ist mein erstes Fully und ich bin in dem Punkt noch ein Neuling.


----------



## schoeppi (23. Januar 2014)

Du kannst am Hinterbau umstellen von Low auf High.
Da ist ein Plättchen am hinteren Ende der Dämpfer Anlenkung.
Schraube aufmachen, Plättchen umdrehen und wieder zu machen.
Auf beiden Seiten natürlich

Dadurch veränderst du die Geometrie von tourig, bergaborientiert auf uphill, race.
Das Rad kommt hinten hoch, einfach ausgedrückt.

Ist eine Spezialität vom Spark, HSK (hat sonst keiner).


----------



## Foen (23. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Du kannst am Hinterbau umstellen von Low auf High.
> Da ist ein Plättchen am hinteren Ende der Dämpfer Anlenkung.
> Schraube aufmachen, Plättchen umdrehen und wieder zu machen.
> Auf beiden Seiten natürlich
> ...




Das schwarze Plätchen am roten Gelenk?


----------



## schoeppi (23. Januar 2014)

Ja, genau.

Und schön ist das Ding, hach!


----------



## manule74 (25. Januar 2014)

So,fertig!!! Mein neues Spielzeug für 2014...... 













Greetz Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leimbi (25. Januar 2014)

Sieht sehr schön aus! Hier passen die SLRs ausnahmsweise mal sehr gut!


----------



## Wastelino (26. Januar 2014)

Manule74: schicker Rahmen!!! Da passt mein gerade fertig gewordener Neuzugang doch bestens dazu:


----------



## Leimbi (26. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön (und angenehm leicht)! Ist die Gabel entlackt? Wie hast du das gemacht? Mit Beize?

Edit: ach ne; hab falsch geschaut; von der Seite her sahs so aus…
Wie hast du das Bike so leicht gebracht? Ich kämpfe (laut Excel) mit 8 kg (bei einem 26")


----------



## Wastelino (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab die Carbon-Krone mit 1000er Schleifpapier und zum Schluss noch mit ganz feiner Stahlwolle behandelt. War'ne Sache von 15 Minuten.


----------



## Leimbi (26. Januar 2014)

Was ist der Grund dafür?


----------



## Wastelino (26. Januar 2014)

Leimbi schrieb:


> Sehr schön (und angenehm leicht)! Ist die Gabel entlackt? Wie hast du das gemacht? Mit Beize?
> 
> Edit: ach ne; hab falsch geschaut; von der Seite her sahs so aus…
> Wie hast du das Bike so leicht gebracht? Ich kämpfe (laut Excel) mit 8 kg (bei einem 26")


 
Hast schon richtig gesehen - das XX-Logo ist entfernt, da es mir optisch nicht gefiel und ich die Krone "matt" haben wollte damit es zum Rest besser passt. Bezüglich dem Gewicht schau dir halt die Teileliste an.

Es könnte sogar noch die "7" vor dem Komma fallen:

- XRC100 Race aus meinem S-Works: -250 g.
- XO1 Gruppe aus meiner Ersatzteilekiste: -130 g.
- Race Face SL Kurbel + XTR BB92 aus der Ersatzteilekiste: -150 g.

Die Gabel und Kurbel müssten dann aber noch gestrippt werden. Da tue ich mich im Moment aber noch schwer.


----------



## all4bike (26. Januar 2014)

sehr schöner aufbau wastelino - gefällt mir sehr gut!

Motiviert auch gleich an meinem projekt weiter zu arbeiten. ist sehr ähnlich zu deinem (derselbe rahmen) und auch in schwarz/weiss/silber gehalten


----------



## Leimbi (26. Januar 2014)

Bei mir auch 
Wie gesagt halt nur in 26", aber gleiche Gabel etc. Noch ne Frage: wieso hast du die X0-Schaltung und nicht die XX? Wegen dem Type2-Mechanismus?


----------



## all4bike (26. Januar 2014)

Leimbi schrieb:


> Bei mir auch
> Wie gesagt halt nur in 26", aber gleiche Gabel etc. Noch ne Frage: wieso hast du die X0-Schaltung und nicht die XX? Wegen dem Type2-Mechanismus?



Hoi Leimbi
Bei mir wird auch die X0 ans Bike kommen und nicht die xx (die ich eigentlich schon zu Hause habe). Sie passt optisch einfach besser ans bike als die xx, die noch etwas rot drin hat. Ich montiere aber keinen type2, da mir das beim mehrgewicht von ca. 50g nicht wert ist, sondern die "normale" ausführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (26. Januar 2014)

Leimbi schrieb:


> Bei mir auch
> Wie gesagt halt nur in 26", aber gleiche Gabel etc. Noch ne Frage: wieso hast du die X0-Schaltung und nicht die XX? Wegen dem Type2-Mechanismus?



Meines ist auch ein 26er. Das 29er welches ich habe ist nur eine Ergänzung und kein Ersatz.

Bezüglich XO vs. XX hat all4bike schon die richtigen Gründe genannt. Die XX passt optisch einfach nicht ans Bike. Type2 ist eine tolle Sache, mir aber einfach zu schwer.


----------



## KaiGreene (26. Januar 2014)

Da es doch noch einige gibt die 26" fahren zeig ich mal meins mal wieder.
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig...deswegen nur als Vorschau zu betrachten.
Gewicht sub 7kg.

Gruß


----------



## Wastelino (26. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön!!!! Ich beobachte dein Projekt im Nachbarforum ja ganz genau und freue mich immer wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## KaiGreene (26. Januar 2014)

Freut mich! 
Dann bist ja auf dem laufenden...


Gruß


----------



## Wastelino (27. Januar 2014)

all4bike schrieb:


> sehr schöner aufbau wastelino - gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> Motiviert auch gleich an meinem projekt weiter zu arbeiten. ist sehr ähnlich zu deinem (derselbe rahmen) und auch in schwarz/weiss/silber gehalten



Hast du den hier:

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...m-2011.html/XTCsid/l6tabjcc9136vckgo76dqhvph7

Der hätte  mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Da hätte dann die DT-Gabel (nach Abkleben des roten Streifens) sowie die Race Face Next SL sehr gut gepasst und ich wäre der "7" noch etwas näher gekommen.


----------



## Leimbi (27. Januar 2014)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!!! Ich beobachte dein Projekt im Nachbarforum ja ganz genau und freue mich immer wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.


Hehe auch ich verfolge den Aufbau, welchen ich sehr spannend finde und verfolge und staune, über welche technischen Möglichkeiten die Leichtbauer verfügen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (27. Januar 2014)

Freut mich! 
Und ist ja kein Eisdielen Bike sondern wird in Rennen aller Art bewegt.
Bis jetzt noch keinen technischen Ausfall nach 29 Rennen. 

Gruß


----------



## schoeppi (27. Januar 2014)

Furios Fred, Au Haua Ha!

Entweder hast du es richtig drauf in Sachen Fahrtechnik oder du fährst keine Trails!
Aber vermutlich Ersteres! 

Und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich es mit einem Thunder Burt am Hinterrad wagen soll.....


----------



## Leimbi (27. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich es mit einem Thunder Burt am Hinterrad wagen soll.....


Bei mir genau das Gleiche! Reicht das bezügl. Grip?


----------



## schoeppi (27. Januar 2014)

Gute Frage, nächste Frage!

Es gibt bisher noch wenig Infos von Leuten die den fahren.
Und mit Testberichten siehts auch noch mau aus.

Beim Spark hab ich jetzt die Kombi X-King/Race King drauf.
Das hab ich schon am Stumpi getestet und das geht gut.

Beim Superfly aber hadere ich noch.
2,1er RoRo liegt schon da, aber ob hinten ein Thunder Burt drauf kommt oder nicht,
isch waases nitt!


----------



## Leimbi (27. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich schau mal ob 2*RoRo bleibt oder hinten der Thunder burt rankommt


----------



## Leimbi (27. Januar 2014)

Und wegen dem Schaltwerk: das stimmt mit der Optik, silber passt kaum an ein schwarzes MTB… mal schauen, schwerer ists ja kaum


----------



## Wastelino (28. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Furios Fred, Au Haua Ha!
> 
> Entweder hast du es richtig drauf in Sachen Fahrtechnik oder du fährst keine Trails!
> Aber vermutlich Ersteres!
> ...


 
Naja, ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Crack, denke aber das ich mich - technisch gesehen - recht gut schlage und meinen Fuhrpark händeln kann. Man muss aber eines festhalten: in meiner Gegend gibt es keinen richtigen Winter (um Weihnachten rum waren es 23°), die Sommer sind richtig heiß (gerne mal 40°) und es regnet selten (allerdings wenn, dann säuft auch gleich alles ab). Die Böden sind zudem sehr hart und trocken. Also genau das Richtige für diesen Reifen.
Und ja, Trails gibt es nicht soviele wie in Deutschland. Dafür muss man immer erst in die State- und National Parks fahren. Alles andere ist in der Regel Privatgrund. Bei der "Waffendichte" in den USA sollte man sich auch besser daran halten soetwas zu meiden   Und durch das Unterholz brettern ist auch nicht so empfehlenswert, hier gibt es Schlangen in allen nur erdenklichen Farben und Längen und viele davon sind nicht lieb!


----------



## cpprelude (28. Januar 2014)

@Wastelino: Bist du aus Deutschland ausgewandert? Schickes Bike übrigens, sehr stimmig!  Die Bilder Von der Seite sehen unterhalb der Mitte wie s/w Fotos aus. 

@manule74: Aus dem oben genannten Grund, würde deinem Bike 'ne schwarze Gabel gut stehen, aber es gefällt mir auch so. 'ne rote Gabel wäre auch mal was.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Januar 2014)

Wastelino schrieb:


> ...Und durch das Unterholz brettern ist auch nicht so empfehlenswert, hier gibt es Schlangen in allen nur erdenklichen Farben und Längen und viele davon sind nicht lieb!



Na hoffentlich holen sich deine Reifen keine Snake Bites! *lach*


----------



## Wastelino (28. Januar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @Wastelino: Bist du aus Deutschland ausgewandert? Schickes Bike übrigens, sehr stimmig!  Die Bilder Von der Seite sehen unterhalb der Mitte wie s/w Fotos aus.
> 
> @manule74: Aus dem oben genannten Grund, würde deinem Bike 'ne schwarze Gabel gut stehen, aber es gefällt mir auch so. 'ne rote Gabel wäre auch mal was.



Nee, bin hier ganz normal mit einem E2-Investorenvisum. Bin zwar in Deutschland nicht mehr gemeldet, aber die müssen mich schon wieder zurücknehmen. Drei Jahre werden es wohl werden wobei das erste Jahr schon rum ist. Und danach mal sehen wo es mich hinverschlägt - neues Projekt, neues Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (28. Januar 2014)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Nee, bin hier ganz normal mit einem E2-Investorenvisum. Bin zwar in Deutschland nicht mehr gemeldet, aber die müssen mich schon wieder zurücknehmen. Drei Jahre werden es wohl werden wobei das erste Jahr schon rum ist. Und danach mal sehen wo es mich hinverschlägt - neues Projekt, neues Glück.



Na dann, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fleshripper (29. Januar 2014)

Ist eigentlich ne Gallery, aber hab trotzdem ne Frage.
ca 187/188, 89,5er Schritt. L oder XL beim Scale?
Und hat das 910er ne 31,6er Sattelstütze?
Danke!


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Januar 2014)

L sollte passen ....


----------



## schoeppi (30. Januar 2014)

Denke ich auch.
Aber setz dich sicherheitshalber dennoch mal auf eine XL.

Zwei meiner Bekannten, mit fast identischen Maßen wie du, haben L und bei würden beim nächsten mal XL nehmen.


----------



## Fleshripper (30. Januar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Leimbi (31. Januar 2014)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Ich hab die Carbon-Krone mit 1000er Schleipapier und zum Schluss noch mit ganz feiner Stahlwolle behandelt. War'ne Sache von 15 Minuten.


Noch ne kurze Frage: ist das Mattieren der Krone einfach? Sieht man Schleifspuren oder so? Und haftet der Schmutz durch den "verletzten Lack" nicht viel besser als vorher? Habe vor meinen Tune Komm-Vor eventuell so zu bearbeiten…


----------



## Wastelino (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn du eine 1000er oder 1200er Körnung nimmst, passiert da nichts. Man kann zum Schluss auch noch mit ganz feiner Stahlwolle ran. Über die Schmutzhaftung mache ich mir nicht wirklich Gedanken: wenn es dreckig wird, wird es dreckig - egal ob matt oder glänzend. Und bezogen auf deinen Sattel würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen, da du da eh draufsitzt und der Dreck somit abgeschuffelt wird.


----------



## Leimbi (31. Januar 2014)

Ja mal schauen obs dann nach einiger Zeit durch die Reibung wieder glänzend wird…


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2014)

Warum möchtest du überhaupt den Sattel mattieren? Findest du ihn glänzend zu kitschig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leimbi (31. Januar 2014)

Nein, nur so ne Überlegung weil der Rahmen matt ist und das Glänzende ein Wenig hervorsticht. Werde es aber erst machen wenn ich einen matten Lenker und eine matte Sattelstütze habe


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2014)

Ah, okay! Aber warum nicht gleich nur Schleifvlies? Dann würde man sich das Schleifpapier und hinterher die Stahlwolle sparen. Zumal ich Schleifpapier trotz 1000er oder 1200er Körnung hierfür zu grob finde.


----------



## Leimbi (31. Januar 2014)

Genau solche Antworten suche ich! Danke für den Tipp! Werde es wohl mal an einem Teststück ausprobieren


----------



## all4bike (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich baue mir eine scot scale ltd (Jahrgang 2008) zusammen und bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Zugführung. Kann mir jemand eine konkrete Empfehlung abgeben, welche Zugfühung hier passen würde (siehe bild)? Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich eine in schwarz


----------



## Wastelino (3. Februar 2014)

Was hast du vor - willst du den Umwerfer von unten ansteuern? Bei dem Scalejahrgang verlaufen doch die Züge/Leitungen eigentlich am Oberrohr.


----------



## all4bike (4. Februar 2014)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Was hast du vor - willst du den Umwerfer von unten ansteuern? Bei dem Scalejahrgang verlaufen doch die Züge/Leitungen eigentlich am Oberrohr.



Hallo Wastelino
vielleicht habe ich mich auch im Jahrgang geirrt, aber bei mir laufen die Züge ziemlich sicher unten durch (siehe Bild). Beim Oberrohr verläuft bei mir einzig das Bremskabel. Hast du vielleicht einen Vorschlag für eine passende Zugführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (4. Februar 2014)

Ah, o.k.! Vielleicht wäre die hier was:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/campagnolo-schaltzugfuehrung/aid:161809


----------



## all4bike (7. Februar 2014)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Ah, o.k.! Vielleicht wäre die hier was:
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/campagnolo-schaltzugfuehrung/aid:161809



sieht besser aus als die von shimano. die passen leider nicht, da sie zu Fühung zu kurz ist und das Kabel am Rahmen ankommt...
ist mal bestellt - wird hoffentlich passen ?!?!


----------



## Ingo24 (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,ich habe vor mir ein Scale 910 in größe L.zu kaufen.Hat jemand da Erfahrungswehrte und das Gewicht?
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Leimbi (13. Februar 2014)

Viel kann ich darüber nicht sagen aber ich selbst fahre den 26" Rahmen davon und bin sehr zufrieden. Dämpft noch erstaunlich gut! Nur den Lack zu putzen ist ein wenig aufwendig; man sieht Fingerabdrücke sofort. Beim neuen Scale (glänzend sollte kein problem sein). Mein Stiefvater fährt genau das 910 und ist ziemlich zufrieden. Das gewicht weiss ich nicht


----------



## Pinguix (13. Februar 2014)

Hab mir letztes Jahr das 910 in L geholt. Gewicht war bei mit 10,05kg sogar leicht unter der Herstellerangabe von 10,1kg.
Ich kann das Bike uneingeschränkt empfehlen! Geht wahnsinnig gut vorwärts und die Geo is meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.
Lack putzen etc. ist vollkommen unproblematisch und durch den glatten Klarlack sehr pflegeleicht.


----------



## KaiGreene (13. Februar 2014)

So die Renn Saison 2014 kann beginnen...

Gruß


----------



## all4bike (13. Februar 2014)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> So die Renn Saison 2014 kann beginnen...
> 
> Gruß


gefällt mir sehr gut das bike - sehr gelungen! sieht nach viel fahrspass aus 

interessantes gabeltuning  - gibts weitere infos dazu und falls ja, wo kann man die finden?


----------



## KaiGreene (13. Februar 2014)

@all4bike; Hier der ganze Aufbau/Umbau von 2011 bis heute...

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388

Gruß


----------



## mi2 (14. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch zur sub 7


----------



## all4bike (17. Februar 2014)

all4bike schrieb:


> sieht besser aus als die von shimano. die passen leider nicht, da sie zu Fühung zu kurz ist und das Kabel am Rahmen ankommt...
> ist mal bestellt - wird hoffentlich passen ?!?!



ich habe die führung bekommen und vorhin versucht zu montieren. passt leider auch nicht...
langsam weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (18. Februar 2014)

Wie wäre es mit dieser hier:

http://r2-bike.com/Scott-Rahmen-Scale-Kabelfuehrung-Unterrohr

Die müsstest du dann allerdings noch berabeiten um sie passend zu machen. Oder frag doch mal bei einm Scott-Händler an - die passende Führung sollte es für deinen Rahmen doch auch als Erstzteil geben.


----------



## svennox (18. Februar 2014)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> @all4bike; Hier der ganze Aufbau/Umbau von 2011 bis heute...
> 
> http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388
> 
> Gruß



...FETT, THX. für den LINK, auch wenn man ganz schön suchen muss, nach tollen FOTOS und Infos,
ps. schade das mal wieder einige Bilder so klein sind.......aber dafür ist das Ergebnis.....sehr SEHR lecker !!!

hier ein paar Bilder aus deinem THREAD-LIGHT-LINK:


----------



## ben2808 (18. Februar 2014)

Muss schon sagen sehr bemerkenswert was du dort für einen Aufwand betrieben hast! Respekt! 
Ist schon erstaunlich was doch für Potentiale vorhanden sind! Mir gefällts...


----------



## mi2 (19. Februar 2014)

hier meins ausm sommer 2013


----------



## all4bike (19. Februar 2014)

mi2 schrieb:


> hier meins ausm sommer 2013


Sehr schöne Farbkombination!!
Kommt auch auf dem Bild sehr gut/schön rüber!!

(nur noch die orange Beschriftung auf den Reifen müsste weg ;-) )


----------



## tobold (20. Februar 2014)

Auch ein immer wieder schönes Bike . Scott Scale Rc 2011


----------



## subdiver (13. April 2014)

Gerade den Thread erst entdeckt 
Darf ich hier auch mit meinem "Bike von der Stange" mitspielen ?
Mein 1 Woche junges Spielzeug, Spark 900 RC in Größe M.
Gewicht mit XT-Pedale und Flachenhalter, 10,6kg.
Was für 29er-Stangenware nicht besonders ist.
Mein erstes 29er und bin, trotz vieler Vorbehalte, sehr begeistert


----------



## subdiver (13. April 2014)

Mal eine Frage, fahrt Ihr das Spark mit Chip in der High oder Low Einstellung ?
Heute bin ich High gefahren und empfand das Fahrverhalten spritziger und bergauforientierter,
ohne bergab kippliger oder unsicherer zu sein.
Was sind Eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. April 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, fahrt Ihr das Spark mit Chip in der High oder Low Einstellung ?
> Heute bin ich High gefahren und empfand das Fahrverhalten spritziger und bergauforientierter,
> ohne bergab kippliger oder unsicherer zu sein.
> Was sind Eure Erfahrungen ?



Kann deine Erfahrungen 1:1 bestätigen und fahr deshalb auch nur in der High-Position!
Die Low-Position macht das Spark mMn zu einer richtig lahmen Mühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (2. Juni 2014)

High +1
Ich finde, dass das Spark mit dem Chip auf Low nicht viel satter liegt und habe mich für das höhere Tretlager entschieden.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (2. Juni 2014)

Bevorzuge auch den Chip in high! Spark RC 29er


----------



## KaiGreene (14. Juni 2014)

Beim letzten Rennen ging mein Rahmen zu Bruch
Dadurch ab jetzt mit dem Scale RC 2012 Rahmen unterwegs.Wurde wieder entlackt und mit Klarlack versiegelt.
Der Rahmen hat 803g...paar Teile wurden schwerer ( Steuersatz, Innenlager) der Rest leichter.Macht dann untem Strich 6661g.


----------



## gsg9man (14. Juni 2014)

Sehr Schön!
Was ist mit dem alten passiert? Wo ist der denn gebrochen?


----------



## KaiGreene (14. Juni 2014)

Mir ist ein Mitstreiter auf die Sitzstrebe gefahren...
Hab ihn einem Kumpel verkauft der repariert ihn, er fährt keine Rennen.
War für mich jetzt ne gute Gelegenheit auf den leichteren Rahmen umzusteigen.

Gruß


----------



## mi2 (14. Juni 2014)

wieder übel geil das teil. für das schlatwerk würd ich schlimme dinge tun . mit starrgabel nun unter 6 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (15. Juni 2014)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Beim letzten Rennen ging mein Rahmen zu Bruch
> Dadurch ab jetzt mit dem Scale RC 2012 Rahmen unterwegs.Wurde wieder entlackt und mit Klarlack versiegelt.
> Der Rahmen hat 803g...paar Teile wurden schwerer ( Steuersatz, Innenlager) der Rest leichter.Macht dann untem Strich 6661g.



WAS....  ....dein scaleRahmen ist gebrochen...ohh nein !!! 
Na toll, und ich wollte DIR..den.. eigentl. abkaufen, echt schade drum, aber wenn dir einer ins Bike fährt, kann/darf der natürl. brechen!
..dein Kumpel der nun jetzt den defekten/gebrochenen Rahmen gekauft hat, repariert nun die Carbonstruktur..."krass".. das hält im Nachhinein???

Auf jeden Fall ist dein "neues" Scott RC von 2012 auch wieder sehr schick in RAW-carbon-Style...
aber ich habe nichts schlechteres von dir erwartet!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. Juni 2014)

Naja, ein paar tränen dürfen doch vergossen werden, oder bin ich der einzigste dem die oldshool Optik eher gefallen hat? Das gerade steuerrohr hatte auch eine leichtere optik. Aber klar entlackt sieht der neue Rahmen auch heiß aus!


----------



## svennox (21. Juni 2014)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> Naja, ein paar tränen dürfen doch vergossen werden, oder bin ich der einzigste dem die oldshool Optik eher gefallen hat?
> Das gerade steuerrohr hatte auch eine leichtere optik. Aber klar entlackt sieht der neue Rahmen auch heiß aus!



...keine Sorge, ich sehe das wie du, auch mir gefällt der "alte" Rahmen bzw. diese Oldschool Optik auch besser,
deshalb hoffte ich auch, dass mir KaiGreene sein SCALE_BIKE verkauft, aber nun ist er ja leider eigentl. nur noch Schrottwert !


----------



## cuperino (22. Juni 2014)

Hier nochmal mein scale in dem jetzigen Stand. Überlege gerade den Schritt zu einem fully zu wagen oder das scale weiter auf bzw umzubauen. Andere Gabel, Pedale und bremsen würden anstehen.
Und dann würde ich gerne noch jemanden finden, der mir auch den Rahmen entlacken bzw abziehen könnte und danach nur neuen klarlack drauf.


----------



## svennox (22. Juni 2014)

joo...den Rahmen entlacken/bzw.abziehen ist das AHH&OHH,
denn wenn man das CARBON strahlen sieht, vor allem in der Sonne, gibt es ein Glücksgefühl hoch10 ! 
ALSO TUE ES


----------



## cuperino (22. Juni 2014)

Wenn das einer im Raum bergischen Land macht gerne. Ich bin da leider nicht so begabt leider leider leider


----------



## subdiver (22. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem Spark RC 900 knackt es immer stärker im Steuerkopf-Bereich.
Ist das hier auch schon vorgekommen ? Mal schauen was der Händler sagt.


----------



## svennox (23. Juni 2014)

upps...das ist nicht gut,
ob der Steursatz ivm. mit der Gabel und auch die eventuellen Spacer richtig sitzen,
bzw. alles zusammen ohne Spiel korrekt fest gezogen ist, und ob auch nichts gebrochen ist..
 haste sicherlich schon selbst getestet, oder ???
..auch der Vorbau inkl. dem Lenker kann manchmal knack Geräusche von sich geben, GUT IST NATÜRL. AUCH DAS NICHT !
Gruss sven


----------



## subdiver (23. Juni 2014)

Das Knacken kommt akustisch vom Steuerkopf des Rahmen.
Aber solche Geräusche übertragen sich auch sehr stark.
Wenn ich bei gezogener Bremse das V-Rad leicht hin und her bewege,
kann man die Knackgeräusche reproduzieren.
Hilft nichts, das Bike muss zum Händler, ist ja erst 2,5 Monate jung.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2014)

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Sparks
Ein paar Seiten weiter vorn wurde beschrieben das die Sitzposition mit dem höher gelegten Hinterbau besser wäre. Jupp dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Es wird irgendwie schneller und spritziger dadurch.
Aufgebaut hab ich es mit meinem Händler zusammen der mir preislich sehr entgegen kam






Einfach perfekt für sportliche Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patensen (26. Juli 2014)

Nur mal interessehalber: warum hast du den MK hinten und XK vorn? Gewöhnlich wird die Kombi doch eher umgekehrt gefahren.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2014)

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt warum das so gemacht wurde. Hab ich aber eben geändert


----------



## Patensen (26. Juli 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt warum das so gemacht wurde. Hab ich aber eben geändert


----------



## Minihecken (18. August 2014)

Mein Neues Scale RC900 Contessa:

Mavic Crossmax SLR 29"
RockShox SID World Cup XX
Race Face Next SL Kurbel
Sram XX 2x10
Magura MT8 2015 Modell
Vorbau Sattelstütze wird noch geändert im Winter!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. September 2014)

Doch...nach 2 monaten und etlichen 100km kann ich sagen das Spark ist ne geile Karre.
Kann alles richtig gut und macht keine Mucken.


----------



## maddda (7. September 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Bei meinem Spark RC 900 knackt es immer stärker im Steuerkopf-Bereich.
> Ist das hier auch schon vorgekommen ? Mal schauen was der Händler sagt.


Du hast da ja eine Fox drin. Bei meiner FOx 29 Evo kam das knacken von der Gabelkrone. Ist ein altes Foxproblem. Haben die nicht wirklich im Griff. Einige Evos wurden deswegen auch zurück gerufen.
Ich tippe auf Gabelkrone


----------



## subdiver (7. September 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Du hast da ja eine Fox drin. Bei meiner FOx 29 Evo kam das knacken von der Gabelkrone. Ist ein altes Foxproblem. Haben die nicht wirklich im Griff. Einige Evos wurden deswegen auch zurück gerufen.
> Ich tippe auf Gabelkrone



Der Händler hat von ca. 4 Wochen den Steuersatz mit allem neu gefettet, seitdem ist wieder Ruhe.

Ich habe nun ein anderes Problem, gestern hatte ich einen Kettenklemmer oberhalb vom
Treträder, dabei hat es den Lack bis auf das Carbon abgekratzt.
Hoffe, dass es den Rahmen nicht beschädigt hat.


----------



## oberhausen123 (21. September 2014)

Hier zurzeit im Aufbau : 
Mein scott scale 700 Premium
Soll um die 9 wiegen am Ende  
Es kommt noch ein x0 Type 2 Schaltwerk dran und erstmal ne 2 fach xtr aber Werde wenn das Geld noch reicht auf 1 mal 10 umrüsten . Bremsen sin r1 und Lenker nin syncros fl 1.0 , vorbau ritchey wcs  c260, laufräder funworks nlight , sattelstütze bontrager xxx , Sattel abgezogener SLR .


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. September 2014)

Ich habe mich auch für einen Selbstaufbau entschieden,
Aber da die Gabel DT Swiss OPM erst Ende des Jahres beim Händler ist, habe ich etwas Zeit,
Laut vorläufiger Teileliste wird so 8,5 kg Marathontauglich werden, und das ein oder andere leichte schöne Carbonteil wird sich in der Zeit noch finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberhausen123 (21. September 2014)

Oh super  
Gibst du deine Teilliste Preis ? 
Bin sehr gespannt


----------



## cpprelude (21. September 2014)

Wird gut!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. September 2014)

Laufradsatz wird etwas von R2 Bike mit 1380 gr für Marathon und einer mit 1580 gr fürs Training
Sattel Speedneedle, oder KommVor ( aber davon wurde mir abgeraten)
geschaltet wird mit Drehgriffen 2fach, 24/38, XO, will aber nicht die mit rot abgesetzt ( ich glaub XX geht kein 24 Blatt)
mit NextSL Kurbel falls da 24/38 TA Blätter gehen
Lenker, Sattelstütze wird wohl McfK werden
Bremse überlege ich noch, R1 oder XTR (wobei XTR und Sram gemischt geht garnicht), MT8 geht auch noch
Pedal XTR. zwar schwer aber sorglos
Laut den Gewichten im Forum komme ich damit auf 8,2 bis 8,6 kg,


----------



## oberhausen123 (21. September 2014)

Ja , so wenig trotz 2 fach ? Bin sehr gespannt . Ich würd dir zu den ax lightness Teilen raten . Weil ich finde die sehen besser aus und ein bekannter von mir hat sich ein scale Premium damit aufgebaut was 6.9 wiegt mit ma german answer . Und im Weltcup fahren die auch die ax Lightness teile .


----------



## oberhausen123 (21. September 2014)

Und von den Bremsen her würd ich dir zu den r1 raten die fahre ich selber , haben vll nicht ganz so die bremspower wie die shimano sind aber Sorgfreier .und noch leichter


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. September 2014)

vorn bekomme ich 180mm und hinten 160 mm bremsen, die R1 find ich auch besser,
so viel leichter ist 1x11 ja auch nicht, wichtig ist das beim Marathon 110 km auch alles hält,
Gardasee, Salzkammer und 2,3 Schweizer Marathons muss es schon halten,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. September 2014)

das kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nah, nur die Gabel passt nicht



SCALE RC 










Frame: Scott scale 29er RC 2012 
Voorvork: Rock Shox SID Brain 2012 
Wielen: FRM XMD333/CX ray/Novatec Zwart 
Banden: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 2012--- Notubes 
Snelspanners: KCNC titanium zwart. 
Derailleur (Achter):SRAM X0 
Derailleur (Voor) FRM ZX 
Shifters: SRAM X0 Gripshift 
Remmen: Formula R1 2012 
Remschijven: Ashima airotor red 160/160mm + Titanium boutjes. 
Crankstel: FSA Slk light + Blackspire 22/36t +Red kcnc bolts 
Trapas: XTR BB92 
Ketting : KMC X10SL Gold 
Cassette: XT 34-11 
Stuur: ENVE SWEEP BAR 700mm 
Grips: ESI Grips 
Stuurpen: 3T Pro + tita boutjes -17° 100mm 
Drinkbushouder: Speci S-works carbon + alu boutjes rood. 
Pedalen: Eggbeater3 + Titanium assen 
Zadelpen: KCNC TI PRO LITE 34,9/400 
Zadelpenklem: MCFK carbon 
Zadel: Fizik Antares Braided 
Gewicht: 8,760


----------



## svennox (22. September 2014)

ahh mal wieder ein scott RC inkl. Partauflistung...sauber!


----------



## h0rst99 (22. September 2014)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> das kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nah, nur die Gabel passt nicht



Sieht gut aus, wie groß bist Du?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, wie groß bist Du?


Das it nicht meins, geklaut aus dem Belgien Forum, es ging mir nur um den Aufbau, ich habe den Pro Rahmen,
Mein Aufbau soll aber auch um die 8,5 kg wiegen,


----------



## h0rst99 (22. September 2014)

Ah.. okay!


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. September 2014)

Das Rad ist super !
Bloß die Laufräder :/ meinem Trainer sind die schon 2 mal gerissen , er hat jetzt die trace xc die sind viel besser !


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. September 2014)

Und hab mal ne frage : fahre selber ne dt xrc 100 Race , die is super leicht aber wenn man vorne auch kn rein bisschen bremst sieht man richtig wie die sich windet und biegt und dass bei 26er , deswegen steige ich auf Fox um die is zwar 300 Gramm schwerer aber dass is es mir wert und solang das Rad nicht über 9 wiegt ist es ok .


----------



## h0rst99 (22. September 2014)

...dass die XRC sich so verwindet, liegt an den dünnen Rohren, die sie hat. Die XMM Modelle von DT Swiss sind da wesentlich besser gebaut.

Zu FOX kann ich nix sagen. Hab nur gehört, dass das mit der Wartung bei FOX nicht ganz so dolle sein soll....!?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. September 2014)

Ich hoffe das das neue Modell steif genug ist und unter 1500 gr wiegt,

schick ist sie schon mal


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. September 2014)

auf meiner Trainingsrunde kam mir heute eine blöde Ideen,
wenn ich den Rahmen entlacke und mit Klarlacke danach lackieren lasse sollte das Bike doch so aussehen, Aufkleber sind ja das kleinste Problem,
Das wäre richtig Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberhausen123 (22. September 2014)

Oh ja das stimmt ! Schurter like  
Weißt du wie teuer sowas ist und wie zeitaufwendig ?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. September 2014)

Zeitaufwendig ja aber teuer, hier gibt's doch einige die ihren Rahmen entlackt haben, und 2 Schichten 2K Lack ist doch nicht so teuer,
ich durchsuche schon das Forum


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. September 2014)

Achso ok naja dann eher nächsten Winter


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. September 2014)

Und hab hier schon gelesen dass jemand die mt8 am Scott gefahren ist . Wie kommt ihr damit klar weil es gab ja so einige Probleme mit Luft usw. 
Weil dir r1 aus 2011 hat mir manchmal Zu wenig Leistung . Der druckpunkt und ergonomie ... Ist alles perfekt aber doe Leistung :/ . 
Und wollt halt nich viel Gewicht einbüßen wenn eine neue kommen sollte


----------



## svennox (23. September 2014)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


>


tolles Foto


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. September 2014)

Ich find Nino Schurter´s Spark so geil


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. September 2014)

gibt es davon noch mehr Bilder??


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. September 2014)

Genug im WWW


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. September 2014)

Bischen viel Rot aber sonst ist es OK, das HT wäre mir lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. September 2014)

Bin auch mehr für schwarz-weiß



Aber bei der Farbkombi könnt ich schwach werden


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. September 2014)

es kann nur eins geben


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. September 2014)

das hatte ich in der Hand, nur mitnehmen durfte ich es nicht


----------



## svennox (26. September 2014)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> das hatte ich in der Hand, nur mitnehmen durfte ich es nicht


..DAS find ich super, dass hat auch gerade Rahmenrohre, gefällt mir persönlich sehr viel mehr !!!


----------



## svennox (27. September 2014)

..hier noch mel ein Zusatz zum vorherigen Thema


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. September 2014)

Was macht die Dugast Reifen eigenlich so teuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (27. September 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Was macht die Dugast Reifen eigenlich so teuer?


1. Handarbeit
2. Fährt kaum jemand (Schlauchreifen sind halt nicht unbedingt alltagstauglich), also geringe Absatzzahlen. Am MTB noch deutlich weniger als am CX. Dazu kommt noch der hohe Preis, der den Effekt noch verstärkt. Gibt halt noch Tufo und Schwalbe als günstigere Alternative.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. September 2014)

Der Tune KommVor  und der FlatForce von Syntace sind bestellt. Und weil der Vorbau so schwer ist, habe ich heute angefangen den Rahmen zu entlacken. Noch zweit Tage mit der Klinge und dann muss geschliffen werden.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. Oktober 2014)

geil! bin sehr gespannt!!!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Oktober 2014)

Heute habe ich wieder zugeschlagen, folgende Teile habe ich schon
Scale 29er noch 980 gr (wird gerade entlackt)
RS Sid WC in weiß 1517 gr
Kurbel BOR 666 519gr (ohne Kettenblätter) TA Blätter , 24/38 muss ich noch bestellen
Tune KommVor 97 gr
Steuersatz ist ein Syncros verbaut ( Gewicht unter 100 gr)
Bestellt ist der Flatforce 88mm, Gewicht ca 140 gr
XX Drehgriffe 280 gr
Lenker habe ich eine Anfrage nach England geschickt dann gibt was leichtes für relativ wenig Geld inkl Sattelklemme
Sattelstütze wird wohl eine McfK

das schleifen ist doch ganz schön viel arbeit, war eine blöde Idee aber was macht man nicht alles um ein besonderes Bike zu haben


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eine Carbonsattelstütze ohne Jochklemmung mit 160 gr, möglichst ohne Versatz, ich kann leider nichts finden für das Scale,
Jochklemmung habe ich schon einmal beim Marathon die Wippe verloren und einmal ist sie gebrochen,


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Meine bontrager XXX wiegt 172 g in 400 und 31.6 hab sie im fast gleichem Rahmen das sieht sehr geil aus !!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Oktober 2014)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Meine bontrager XXX wiegt 172 g in 400 und 31.6 hab sie im fast gleichem Rahmen das sieht sehr geil aus !!



mein  Scale brauch 34,9 x 350 mm , da wird die Bontrager 190 gr wiegen,


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hmh Achso naja in dem Durchmesser eine mit deiner Beschreibung wird wohl schwer . 
Natürlich gibts immer Möglichkeit wie Pop oder ähnliches aber 250 für ne sattelstütze werden sich wohl wenige leisten können . Leider.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Oktober 2014)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Hmh Achso naja in dem Durchmesser eine mit deiner Beschreibung wird wohl schwer .
> Natürlich gibts immer Möglichkeit wie Pop oder ähnliches aber 250 für ne sattelstütze werden sich wohl wenige leisten können . Leider.




250 sind Ok, die McfK kostet ja auch so viel,


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Oktober 2014)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Hmh Achso naja in dem Durchmesser eine mit deiner Beschreibung wird wohl schwer .
> Natürlich gibts immer Möglichkeit wie Pop oder ähnliches aber 250 für ne sattelstütze werden sich wohl wenige leisten können . Leider.




die hat aber auch eine Jochklemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja stimmt die ax auch . 
Also ich fahre die kcnc und kann nich meckern nur sattelwechsel wird bisschen problematisch . Fahre sie aber auch ein Sattel mit Alu Gestell denn 
Jochklemmung killt sämtliche carbongeställe . Aber najab10 Gramm am Gestell mehr dafür siehts super aus und hält . 
Ansonsten fällt mir nichts weiter ein außer vll ritchey Superlogic wird dir aber denke zu schwer sein .


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Oktober 2014)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt die ax auch .
> Also ich fahre die kcnc und kann nich meckern nur sattelwechsel wird bisschen problematisch . Fahre sie aber auch ein Sattel mit Alu Gestell denn
> Jochklemmung killt sämtliche carbongeställe . Aber najab10 Gramm am Gestell mehr dafür siehts super aus und hält .
> Ansonsten fällt mir nichts weiter ein außer vll ritchey Superlogic wird dir aber denke zu schwer sein .



muss ich wohl doch mal eine Teileliste erstellen(grins) weil eine 8 soll auf jeden Fall vorm Komma stehen, mit dem leichten Laufradsatz


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Naja also dass sollte du hinbekommen mit den 8 Komma nochewad


----------



## mi2 (22. Oktober 2014)

War HEUTE  bei dem topwetter auch mal unterwegs.



auf dem foto sieht das wetter noch besser aus als es war .regen + strum is funny,bevorzuge aber doch lieber sonnenschein


----------



## KaiGreene (22. Oktober 2014)




----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Sieht gut aus nur schlammig  
Hast du Gewicht ? 
Und fährst du 1 mal 10 ?


----------



## KaiGreene (22. Oktober 2014)

Gewicht bei dem Rennen 6510g.
Bei CC Rennen fahre ich je nach Strecke 1fach (29KB mit 9fach 32-11Kassette).


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Oha das soll erstma einer nachmachen  
Aber is 26?! 
Ansonsten super Aufbau und was is das für Ein Vorbau ?


----------



## KaiGreene (22. Oktober 2014)

26" passt mir immer noch super.

Vorbau ist ein Smica 7075 Forge 90mm 8°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laurant (2. November 2014)

Moin Spark Fahrer. Da ich liebäugele: Wie siehts bei dem Rahmen mit dem vesenken der Stütze aus?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. November 2014)

laurant schrieb:


> Moin Spark Fahrer. Da ich liebäugele: Wie siehts bei dem Rahmen mit dem vesenken der Stütze aus?


Na...hab ich da bei jemanden die Interesse geweckt?!
Heut wieder festgestellt wie viel Allrounder so ein Spark ist. Dämpfer zu und Vollgas auf wenig befahren Strassen.




Willst du jetzt wissen wie tief man die Stütze versenken kann? Wie tief keine Ahnung, bis jetzt aber immer soviel das ich gut mit dem Hintern hinter den Sattel komm.


----------



## dor michü (3. November 2014)

Falls wer interresse hätte: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/482180-scott-scale-10-rahmenset

mfg micha


----------



## SH1 (6. November 2014)

Hallo,

suche ein Scott Scale Frame 2014 oder 2015.
Gibt es einen Händler im Raum Karlsruhe, Kaiserslautern, Saarbrücken, der auch vernünftige Preise macht?
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp bzw. gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Danke Gruß


----------



## oberhausen123 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hier mein scale 700 Premium  
Wiegt mit Pedale 8.8 kg bin sehr zufrieden .


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2014)

@KaiGreene ..wiedermal super...Bilder und vor allem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (21. Dezember 2014)

Schickes Teil @oberhausen123! Was für Griffe kommen noch dran?


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Dezember 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schickes Teil @oberhausen123! Was für Griffe kommen noch dran?


Danke  
Ich habe mir das lizard Skin lenkerband bestellt .kommt aber noch ein 685 mm breiter flat dran . Momentan is ein 660 low Riser dran .


----------



## CharlesC (30. Januar 2015)

Nach 1,5 Jahren mochte ich das schwarz/schwarz meines Spark 900 SL einfach nicht mehr, hatte aber keine Lust nochmal wie beim Scale die Abende mit Klinge und Schleifpapier zu verbringen. Nach eingehender Recherche habe ich den Rahmen mit Natriumbicarbonat strahlen lassen - und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen:



 

 

 



Der Rahmen ist noch mit DHL unterwegs. Nächste Woche kann ich die Gewichtsersparnis bekanntgeben.

Der Aufbau wird wohl lichtrot (RAL 3028), ich bin aber für Meinungen offen


----------



## gsg9man (30. Januar 2015)

Super Ergebnis! Was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## CharlesC (30. Januar 2015)

PN


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2015)

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## CharlesC (30. Januar 2015)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit!



Und das ohne eigene Arbeit


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2015)

CharlesC schrieb:


> Und das ohne eigene Arbeit


Hat derjenige lange gebraucht? Ist das ähnlich wie Metall strahlen? Auch vom Zeitaufwand her, oder muss man bei Carbon besonders vorsichtig sein?


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2015)

Was für ein Konzept hast du dir denn ausgedacht? Eher ein cleanes getuntes Bike mit Effektfarbe oder eher racig mit einer oder mehreren Farben und Gimmicks als Aufkleber (z.B. Fahrradteile Hersteller)?


----------



## CharlesC (30. Januar 2015)

Das hat exkl. Versand knappe 3 Tage gedauert. Der Betrieb (Fa. Doerffer Sandstrahltechnik in Leipzig) bietet auch Oldtimer-Restaurationen an, weshalb ich dieses schonende Verfahren gewählt habe (Niederdruck-Natriumbicarbonatstrahlen). Da soll wirklich nur der Lack abgestrahlt werden.

Der Aufbau wird wohl lichtrot und raw-carbon mit Decals in schwarz und grau. Auf's OR soll zur Motivation noch ein PinUp in s/w von einem befreundeten Airbrusher... Aber das ist noch nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Mein Scale habe ich ja auch raw belassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2015)

Was ich toll finden würde ist das wenn der Hinterbau nur eine Klarlack Dusche bekommt und der Rest Farbig.


----------



## CharlesC (31. Januar 2015)

Ich nehme es mal in meine Gedanken mit auf...

Bisherige Idee ist:
SID Tauchrohre rot, Felgen rot, Vorbau rot, Rahmen rot. Unter dem UR ein großer Scott-Schriftzug, der nicht lackiert wird (also in Carbon bleibt) und ein Logo am Steuerrohr. Der Aufbau soll möglichst clean werden.


----------



## mi2 (1. Februar 2015)

Also Ich freue mich da echt auf bilder,auch wenn ich mich mit dem ganzen rot noch nicht anfreunden kann.Vieleicht überzeugst du mich aber mit dem gegenteil.

Wenn jemand lust auf ne aufbaustory hat dann klicke den link in meiner sig.Wenn es fertig ist kommt es aber sowieso hier rein


----------



## CharlesC (2. Februar 2015)

So, heute gab's Post aus Leipzig. Der Rahmen ist wieder da und ist großartig geworden. An einigen Stellen musste ich noch minimal nacharbeiten, aber das war nach 5' fertig. Vor allem die kniffligen Ecken (Bremssattel-, Dämpferaufnahme, Ausfallenden) hätte ich so gut nicht hinbekommen.



 

 
45gr hat er auch noch verloren (1954gr inkl. Dämpfer und Lagern in Größe L)

Jetzt kommt der Farbtopf...


----------



## CharlesC (11. Februar 2015)

Unglaublich, aber ich bin von *rot* ab (Du kannst aufatmen mi2) nachdem ein Kumpel sein Motorrad damit geduscht hat. Sein Auto hat mich aber auf so'n *beige metallic* (BMW "Platinbronze") gebracht. In Teilen bereits umgesetzt und ich bin zufrieden. Bilder folgen, wenn es in einem repräsentativen Zustand ist.

Edit: Der Rahmen hat circa die Farbe der Tauchrohre der SID 2013...


----------



## CharlesC (12. Februar 2015)

Wie versprochen erste Bilder. Handy in der dunklen Whg -> entschuldigt die Qualität.


----------



## mi2 (12. Februar 2015)

WOW!!!! Dickes like. Alter schaut das geil aus .Also die Modelle 2014 und 15 sagen mir ja alle nicht zu.Das hier ist echt besser als das Offizielle Design von scott . wieviel gramm an gewicht sind drauf gekommen ?


----------



## CharlesC (12. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren. Insgesamt ist das Bike 70g schwerer geworden. Vorher ist durch das Sodastrahlen ja schon einiges runtergekommen (die 45g aus Post #581 waren ja nur Hauptrahmen, Sitz- und Kettenstreben). Habe die SID noch sandgestrahlt und die Felgen entlackt, außerdem hatte ich den Vorbau vergessen.
Besonders stolz bin ich darauf, dass die Schriftzüge halt die Carbinmatrix unter Klarlack haben. Auch die Felgen haben zum schnellen Finden des Ventils einen "Carbonstreifen" erhalten. Und die Gabelbrücke ist unterschrieben ✌️


----------



## cpprelude (12. Februar 2015)

Die Farbe an sich ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ist sie für einen Racer nicht zu dezent? Na mal schauen wie das fertige Bike aussehen wird. Warum hast du bloß den Hinterbau mit lackieren lassen? Das hätte so gut kommen können wenn der schwarze Dämpfer dies fort gesetzt hätte. Nebenbei währe dann die Farbe nicht so erdrückend gewesen. Außerdem hätte das schön zum schwarzen Dekor am UR gepasst. Dann hätte ich noch den Scott Schriftzug an den Kettenstreben in Wagenfarbe gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (12. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte in Photoshop die Kettenstreben raw gelassen und den Schriftzug tatsächlich in platinblonde ausgeführt, aber das brachte zuviel Farbe vorne ans Bike. Wurde wie versprochen aber mit einbezogen...
Der Rest ist halt schwarz (XX1, XX WC-Bremse, MCFK-Lenker und Stütze, Smud-Carbonsattel, 2,4" X-Kings...). So wie vorher halt.
Und die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall weniger dezent, als ein weiterer Stealth-Bomber im Fuhrpark


----------



## cpprelude (12. Februar 2015)

Hauptsache du bist zufrieden!


----------



## CharlesC (16. Februar 2015)

Aufbau steht


 
Der Sattel sieht echt ultraschmal aus, aber der passt echt gut. Ich fahre den jetzt seit Sommer 2012 und habe keine Probleme. (Vorher hatte ich 'ne Speedneedle und Schmerzen nach 3h im Sattel)



 
Blaue Stunde



 
Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## h0rst99 (16. Februar 2015)

Kommt ja schon irgendwie ein wenig bieder daher ....


----------



## CharlesC (16. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich wollte es ja uni und schlicht und genau das ist es geworden. Unaufgeregt halt


----------



## KaiGreene (16. Februar 2015)

Die Farbe macht für mich alles kaputt, schade drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (16. Februar 2015)

@KaiGreene Ich habe ja schon 2 "kleine Schwarze" - ich wollte mal 'was anderes machen.
Mir gefällt es gut und darauf kommt es ja schließlich an


----------



## maggi>B (17. Februar 2015)

Haste noch ein Bild von der Seite? Mir gefällt jedenfalls was ich sehe.


----------



## oberhausen123 (17. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand zufällig ein 700er spark übrig hat was er verkauft , mir bitte bescheid geben


----------



## T.R. (21. Februar 2015)

Ich würde es nicht bieder und unaufgeregt nennen, ich würde es edel nennen. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Seitenansicht wäre toll......


----------



## CharlesC (21. Februar 2015)

Danke für das Lob (und auch die Kritik). Weil es mehrfach angesprochen wurde noch das Bild en profil


----------



## T.R. (22. Februar 2015)

Ist wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## mi2 (22. Februar 2015)

ey da geht mir echt einer ab. so porno


----------



## zedi (25. Februar 2015)




----------



## oberhausen123 (25. Februar 2015)

Hier mein scale 700 Premium endlich komplett fertig . Meint ihr eine dt swiss xmm opm von 2014 mit weißen Casting würde passen ? Die fox is mir irhendiwe zu schwer ? Oder eine Matt schwarze opm von 2015 ? Die is aber so teuer  Hat vll jemand was zum tauschen ?


----------



## cpprelude (25. Februar 2015)

CharlesC schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob (und auch die Kritik). Weil es mehrfach angesprochen wurde noch das Bild en profil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362258


Es muss noch mal mit auf die neu Seite.  Dein Bike ist echt klasse geworden,  viel besser als erwartet. Viel Spaß damit und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (26. Februar 2015)

@ Oberhausen123: Weiß passt nicht -> die Gabel muss schwarz bleiben. Auch die Kurbel wäre in schwarz stimmiger.

@ cpprelude: Danke für die Blumen


----------



## dor michü (26. Februar 2015)

Also wenn dann schwarz, aber lieber eine Sid oder Reba! Die DT halten ehh keine Farbe an den Stanrohren!

Bitte den Lockoutzug kürzen, da kann man sich ja erhängen ;-)


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. März 2015)

Ok danke  
Ja stimmt fällt mir erst jetzt erst so richtig auf !
Kurbel kommt noch eine schwarze noir dran  Dann is das silber auch weg !


----------



## Micki (17. April 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gerade auch verstärktes Interesse an einem Spark 910/710. Negatives über die Sparks findet man hier nicht, dass ist ja schonmal gut. Leider kann ich mich nicht recht zwischen 29" und 27.5" entscheiden. Bin mit 177cm nicht unbedingt ein Riese und die Probefahrten im kleinen Hof vom Händler waren auch nicht wirklich aufschlussreich. Optisch finde ich das 29er schöner. Wie siehts bei Euch aus? Zufrieden mit der gewählten Laufradgröße? Oder hätten die 29er Fahrer lieber das 27.5er und die 27.5er Fahrer lieber das 29er?

Einsatzbereich sind flotte Touren im eher einfachen Gelände mit relativ geringem Trailanteil. Gelegentlich gehts in die Alpen zum Bikeurlaub, da werden die Trails dann schonmal steiler, wurzeliger und felsiger. Oder mal eine Tagestour im Mittelgebirge (Eifel). Darum Fully, damit noch Reserven vorhanden sind. Ausserdem wird man nicht jünger, da ist das Fully schon angenehmer. Doof ist natürlich, dass dieses Jahr die neue XT rauskommt und man dann direkt alte Schei§§e am Bike hat wenn man jetzt ein XT-Bike kauft.


----------



## Hans (17. April 2015)

Bin 1,74 m und fahr ein 29er Genius , und niemals mehr was mit kleineren Rädern


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. April 2015)

Und da haben wir das Problem
Ich 172 fahr 27,5 weil mir 29 nicht verspielt genug war. Zügig voran komm ich trotzdem.


----------



## Micki (19. April 2015)

Sorry, eigentlich ist das hier die falsche Rubrik für meine Frage. Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## ckuebi (21. April 2015)

Hallo
hier das Race Bike von meinem Sohn Scott Scale 720 650B (U15)


----------



## oberhausen123 (26. April 2015)

ckuebi schrieb:


> Hallo
> hier das Race Bike von meinem Sohn Scott Scale 720 650B (U15)Anhang anzeigen 379919 Anhang anzeigen 379920 Anhang anzeigen 379921 Anhang anzeigen 379922 Anhang anzeigen 379923


Am Wochenende in Wombach gesichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckuebi (27. April 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende in Wombach gesichtet?


Welchen Jahrgang fährst du ?


----------



## oberhausen123 (27. April 2015)

Schon u17


----------



## ckuebi (27. April 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Schon u17


Ok
Dann mal viel Glück für die Saison !!!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. April 2015)

Da mein Bike bis zum 9 Mai fertig werden soll, muss heute noch eine Großbestellung raus,

Welche Bremsscheiben nehme ich zur Sram XX und benötige ich einen Adapter,
Hinten ja auf keinen Fall bei 160 mm
Und vorn an der Sid 160 mm, benötige ich da einen ???
New Ultimate Lenker glänzend oder matt an mein entlacktes Scale ???


----------



## mi2 (29. April 2015)

160 passt ohne Adapter.Lenker würd ich matt nehmen.Wenn dir leichtbau nicht soooo wichtig ist dann nimm doch auch die xx Bremsscheiben.


----------



## oberhausen123 (30. April 2015)

ckuebi schrieb:


> Ok
> Dann mal viel Glück für die Saison !!!


Danke ! Deinem Sohn auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberhausen123 (30. April 2015)

Ich fahre mit xx Bremsen die formula Scheiben ( ohne spyder ) 
Geht super !


----------



## KaiGreene (1. Mai 2015)

Umgebaut für die nächste 2 Uphill Rennen.
5730g


----------



## racingforlife (2. Mai 2015)

Gut, das Kai Greene nicht damit fährt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daVe_87 (2. Mai 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich irgendwann mal ein 4.99kg Scale sehen werde.


----------



## corfrimor (3. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Gut, das Kai Greene nicht damit fährt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hast Du 'ne Ahnung


----------



## racingforlife (3. Mai 2015)

Der "echte" Kai Greene definitiv nicht‼️







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## corfrimor (3. Mai 2015)

Ok, den Typen kannte ich tatsächlich nicht. Stimmt, _dieser _Kai Greene würde das Rad vermutlich einfach zusammenfalten.


----------



## Grize (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn er es darauf schafft......wahrscheinlich vorher schon kollabiert.


----------



## KaiGreene (4. Mai 2015)

Der Kai ist ca. 55kg zu schwer für mein Scale


----------



## Flanschbob (7. Mai 2015)

das sub7 hätte man noch mit sub6 überkleben können. aber so ist es vielleicht strategisch sinnvoller, um die erwartungen der anderen rennteilnehmer fehlzuleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (7. Mai 2015)

Ja die Idee kam mir auch schon...Musste aber noch auf den Aufkleber "6" warten.


----------



## Flanschbob (7. Mai 2015)

genau so hätte ichs auch gemacht. 
das bild alleine sollte reichen, um bike der woche zu werden.


----------



## VasPin (7. Mai 2015)




----------



## Urstrom (24. Mai 2015)

sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## VasPin (24. Mai 2015)

Urstrom schrieb:


> sieht richtig gut aus.



Danke  Fährt sich richtig gut-bin zufrieden mit meinem Scotti


----------



## Patensen (24. Mai 2015)

Ist wirklich schick, lediglich die Gabel würde m.M.n in weiß besser passen.


----------



## oberhausen123 (24. Mai 2015)

Hier nochmal mein 700 Premium mit neuer DT opm und noir Kurbel .


----------



## VasPin (26. Mai 2015)

Patensen schrieb:


> Ist wirklich schick, lediglich die Gabel würde m.M.n in weiß besser passen.




Ja da hast du recht.....das wird das erste sein was ich tauschen werde


----------



## help (11. Juni 2015)

Hier fehlt noch etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Juni 2015)

Cool sah bei mir kurz vor Ostern auch so aus, jetzt natürlich endlich fertig, vielleicht optisch das geilste Scale ever!
Ist nur gar nicht so leicht die passenden Parts zu bekommen leicht, mattschwarz und vor allem lieferbar 
Hast du besondere Kontakte, mir wurde gesagt, alles ausverkauft, keine Chance, hab echt lange kämpfen müssen, der 2015er SL kam
überhaupt gar nicht in Frage, Orange pah...

Viel Spaß damit und laß uns auch am Endergebnis teilhaben.


----------



## help (15. Juni 2015)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Cool sah bei mir kurz vor Ostern auch so aus, jetzt natürlich endlich fertig, vielleicht optisch das geilste Scale ever!
> Ist nur gar nicht so leicht die passenden Parts zu bekommen leicht, mattschwarz und vor allem lieferbar
> Hast du besondere Kontakte, mir wurde gesagt, alles ausverkauft, keine Chance, hab echt lange kämpfen müssen, der 2015er SL kam
> überhaupt gar nicht in Frage, Orange pah...
> ...


Ist ein 700 SL Rahmen(Größe L), war eher ein glücklicher Zufall, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen^^
Teile mäßig wird das vorerst unspektakulär(Shimano XT Antrieb+Bremse, Syntace Anbauteile, SID RL), werde von meinem aktuellen Rad umbauen. Nur paar Teile muss ich noch kaufen(E-Type Umwerfer, Innenlager etc.). Außerdem sind die Laufräder/Reifen Müll, werden aber erst nächstes Jahr getauscht. Das Einzige was jzt. neu kommt, ist der Sattel(auch kein Leichtbau...) und die Griffe(ESI oder Schaumstoffdinger). Evtl. werde ich noch die 3fach Kurbel(42/32/24) auf 2fach(40/26) umbauen...

.:edit:. weiß jemand, ob ich den Rideloc-Hebel auch mit einer RS SID mit Pushloc nutzen kann?


----------



## stonele (1. Juli 2015)

An die Spark-Fahrer - 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin. Habe kein anderes Forum gefunden. Ist das Spark wirklich ganz starr (v.a. der Hinterbau), wenn es blockiert wird? 
Als bis jetzt nur Hardtailfahrer würde mich das mal interessieren. Ich habe an meinem Hardtail eine Reba Gabel und wenn ich die blockiere, ist sie nicht starr.
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## maik76 (1. Juli 2015)

Hi. Also mein Spark RC ist völlig blockiert. Da wippt nichts.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Juli 2015)

Jopp, der Nude3 Dämpfer den ich hab ist komplett starr.
Was ganz feines wie ich finde


----------



## stonele (2. Juli 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten. Dann werde ich vermutlich doch mal vom HT auf ein Fully umsteigen. Entweder aufs Spark oder auf ein Epic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen
ich bräuchte mal Hilfe, denn irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.
Bin gerade dabei ein Scott Scale RC aufzubauen und komme mit der Zugführung nicht klar. 
Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass in diese Führung 3 Kabel reinkommen (Umwerfer, Schaltung & Bremse).
Falls jemand ein Scale mit der externen Zugführung hat - bitte um Hilfe oder Foto.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Pyromanix (10. Juli 2015)

Bei mir sieht das so aus, die Klemmen sind aber asymmetrisch.






Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2015)

Danke Pyromanix 
Wenn ich mir die Schellen genau anschaue, dann sind sie wohl auch etwas asymetrisch.


----------



## maik76 (11. Juli 2015)

Bei ner kleine Ausfahrt geknipst.


----------



## help (11. Juli 2015)

Geiler Hobel


----------



## LastActionHero (12. Juli 2015)

PORNO !


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2015)

Schaut sehr gut aus!

Ist ein XL oder?


----------



## maik76 (15. Juli 2015)

Jau, ist XL.


----------



## maik76 (18. Juli 2015)

Hab mir mal ne kleine Kettenführung gebastelt.


----------



## big_scoop (30. August 2015)

Hier mal mein  26er Scale RC , der Rahmen ist einfach zu Schade um an der Wand oder auf dem Schrank zu verstauben. Aufbau eigentlich fast ausschliesslich mit Teilen aus der Krabbelkiste. Die Laufradsätze sind leider "etwas" schwerer.

mit 26er Laufrädern 9,32 kg






mit 28 Zoll Bereifung und so wird es eigentlich auch die meiste Zeit eingesetzt. 9,12kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ixle (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Scott-Fans,

Ich hoffe, ich mache hier nichts unhöfliches oder verbotenes, wenn ich euch bitte/einlade, euch bei diesem Thema zu beteiligen (ab #12 oder auch #22)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alternative-zu-specialized-epic.785033/

Es geht um die Vorteile des Brainsystems gegenüber anderen Systemen (Scott/Cannondale) bzw. um das für mich optimale Race-Fully.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Ixle


----------



## Patensen (15. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre ein 29er Spark RC. Leider kann ich dir mangels Vergleich zu den anderen Kandidaten nicht wirklich weiter helfen. Ausserdem fahre ich an meinem auch nicht das originale Fahrwerk sondern SID WC und Monarch XX, beides über den RS Full Sprint angesteuert. Mit dem Setup bin ich super zufrieden. 
Ach, wenigsten eine Frage kann ich dir dann doch beantworten: mit dem RC sind <10kg möglich. Meins bringt es fahrfertig auf ~9,6kg in Gr.L


----------



## Ixle (15. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank, das ist doch schon mal was.
Mein erstes MTB (vor fast 25 Jahren!) war auch ein Scott und ich habe es immer gemocht und finde die Marke toll.

Das Gewicht klingt super!
Hat deine Gabel/Dämpfer-Kombination dann noch den Traction-Mode oder nur noch offen/zu?


----------



## Patensen (15. Januar 2016)

Nur noch offen zu, mehr brauche ich nicht. Meistens ist es zu ;-)


----------



## Ixle (15. Januar 2016)

Ok, schade, gerade der Traction-Mode hätte mich interessiert.
Ich frage mich eben, ob ein gut konstruiertes Bike bzw. eine gute Idee (Brain, Traction-Mode,...) einen Vorteil bringt, da man auf unebenem Untergrund besser im Sitzen weitertreten kann, aber trotzdem keine unnötige Energie in den Dämpfer tritt. Einen Traktionsgewinn hätte man zusätzlich. Das würde ein ermüdungsfreieres und/oder schnelleres Fahren erlauben.
Das Mehrgewicht unterschlage ich jetzt der Einfachheit halber mal.


----------



## LastActionHero (24. Januar 2016)

Ja, bringt was!

Ich bin beides gefahren, brain wie auch nude twinlock. Brain war ok, ich wollte aber selbst entscheiden können wann offen und wann zu ist, das geht bei brain während der fahrt nicht! Der traction mode ist schon genial. Kein wippen im wiegetritt, beim bergauffahren kein wippen, trotzdem dämpfung bei schlägen! Im lockout komplett dicht, wie ein hardtail! SUPER!! Aber der dämpfer braucht den richtigen druck, sonst funktionierts nicht.


----------



## Serrox (8. April 2016)

Da ich endlich auch wieder ein Rad habe und es zudem noch ein Scott wurde, reihe ich mich hier mal ein:

Scott Scale 730 HE

Es gibt noch viel zu tun (Pedale etc)
aber erstmal bin ich froh, überhaupt wieder fahren zu können. 

Für Tipps, was bewährte Anbauteile angeht etc. wäre ich dankbar. 

Gruß


----------



## ArSt (8. April 2016)

29" geht mit einem Scale 900RC auch in leicht:






Wollte ursprünglich bei mir hier keiner glauben: 6,055kg


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. April 2016)

Ganz nice, aber die Gabel in glänzend... Bei all dem matt finish. Über die Form sehen wir jetzt mal hinweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (8. April 2016)

Stimmt schon, aber Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kurbel glänzen auch - da fang ich gar nicht erst an mit Mattieren.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. April 2016)

Nette Restekiste :-D


----------



## daVe_87 (8. April 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> 29" geht mit einem Scale 900RC auch in leicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Lenkerhörnchen ab und du hast die 5 vorne.


----------



## ArSt (8. April 2016)

Leider nein, die Hörnchen wiegen nur 39g. Und wenn ich noch die Klingel abschraube bin ich auch erst bei 6,00.


----------



## actafool (8. April 2016)

Serrox schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481152 Da ich endlich auch wieder ein Rad habe und es zudem noch ein Scott wurde, reihe ich mich hier mal ein:
> 
> Scott Scale 730 HE
> 
> ...



Funktional ist es ja, daher ist da nichts zwingend notwendig.
Wenn es aber leichter werden soll, würde ich beim LRS anfangen. Sind gerade dabei das 910 meiner Frau zu erleichtern.
Starten mit Sattel und LRS. Das sind schon mal über 600g.


----------



## Serrox (9. April 2016)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps @actafool!

Gibt es eine Empfehlung für Sattel und LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (9. April 2016)

Serrox schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Tipps @actafool!
> 
> Gibt es eine Empfehlung für Sattel und LRS?


Sattel muss zu deinem Hintern passen. Haben einen Carbonsattel von ebay. Günstig, leicht und relativ breit.
LRS muss zu deiner Fahrweise und deinem Körpergewicht passen. Kann nur sagen, dass es unter 1300g verhältnismäßig teuer wird.
Vorteil Frau: die Gewichtsbeschränkung kann quasi außer acht gelassen werden 

Infos gibt's hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/leichtbau.108/   (lesen, aber nicht mitreißen lassen!  )


----------



## ArSt (9. April 2016)

Serrox schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Empfehlung für Sattel und LRS?


LRS kostet halt auch gut wenn er leichter sein soll. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem den hier: http://www.radsporttechnik-mueller....rear-2-ryde-trace-xc-black-29-cx-ray-ca-1260g
Der war, bis auf den lauten Freilauf, sehr gut! Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie groß Dein Budget ist, bei Radsporttechnik-Müller und R2-Bike findest Du zumindest eine große Auswahl an Laufradsätzen zur Orientierung. Hier findest Du etwas preiswertere Laufräder, wenn Dir die Auswahl in den vorgenannten Läden zu abgefahren erscheint: http://www.actionsports.de/laufraeder/laufradsatz-angebote/?p=1
Sattelempfehlungen sind eine zweischneidige Sache, wenn ich blos daran denke wie lange ich gebraucht habe einen einigermaßen leichten Sattel zu finden, auf dem ich dann aber auch eine Woche ohne Probleme sitzen kann! Im allgemeinen wird bei den Leichtbausätteln der Tune Speedneedle gerne empfohlen (https://r2-bike.com/Sattel), in der Ausführung Marathon komme ich damit zumindest schon mal für Tagestouren ganz gut zurecht.
Was ich auch noch empfehlen möchte sind Sattelstützen (und evtl. noch andere Teile ) von Mcfk: http://www.mcfk.de/2/stuetze/no-versatz-de.html


----------



## Serrox (9. April 2016)

Vielen lieben Dank!

Ich lese mich da mal ein


----------



## Patensen (9. April 2016)

Empfehlung für einen LRS, wenn es nicht ganz so teuer sein soll: http://ebay.de/itm/Laufradsatz-NoTu...5x5-Centerlock-1520g-/231906736682?nav=SEARCH
Beim Sattel kann ich den Speedneedle empfehlen.
Carbon-Sattelstütze + Carbonlenker sind auch sinnvoll. Nicht nur wegen der Gewichtseinsparung sondern vielmehr auch wegen des spürbar höheren Komfort. 

________________________
gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Serrox (9. April 2016)

Stimmt, die Syncros Teile sind ja gar nicht aus Carbon. Hättest du da auch Tipps was man da nehmen sollte?

Ich hab halt leider keine Ahnung und googlen bringt mich kaum weiter, da bei 5 Angeboten 6 Meinungen zu erwarten sind 

Der Speedneedle ist sicher gut, aber wenn ich das so sagen darf: ist das Ding hässlich. Ich glaub da nehm ich ein paar Gramm mehr gern in Kauf. 

Das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## ArSt (9. April 2016)

Die Lenker von Mount Zoom werden hier bei den Leichtbauern gerne empfohlen: http://mtzoom.com/handlebars/
Sonst halt hier durchwühlen: https://r2-bike.com/MTB_9
Ich schau bei Lenkern immer nach AX-Lightness oder Mcfk.


----------



## ArSt (9. April 2016)

Ach ja, wenn Du keine Klickies magst: http://harlekin-bikeparts.de/aest-superlight-magnesium-pedal-165g?___store=default
Leichter und preiswerter gehts nicht! Hab' ich jetzt seit zwei Jahren ohne Auffälligkeiten im Einsatz.


----------



## dabi (12. April 2016)

VasPin schrieb:


>


Die Farben des Rahmens sind der totale Knaller!!!!Für mich der schönste Rahmen der letzten 5 Jahre!!!Weltklasse!!!


----------



## Serrox (12. April 2016)

Ich habe nochmal eine vll. Dumme Frage, aber es beschäftigt mich halt:

Ich habe den Thread hier durchgesehen und festgestellt, dass fast alle hier eine ziemlich heftige Sattelüberhöhung fahren. 

Jetzt bin ich fast irritiert, ob ich den falschen Rahmen gekauft habe?
Ich habe das Scale in M und wenn ich den Sattel so überhöhen würde, käme ich mit gestrecktem Bein nicht mehr auf das Pedal. 

Ich bin 1,80 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm

Ich fühle mich auf dem Rad schon wohl, aber es wundert mich halt. 

Damit es nicht ganz ot wird, anbei noch ein Foto


----------



## Patensen (12. April 2016)

Serrox schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 482766Ich fühle mich auf dem Rad schon wohl



Na dann ist doch alles gut! Wenn du trotzdem das Verlangen nach einer größeren Überhöhung hast, nimm die Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarge (13. April 2016)

Serrox schrieb:


> ziemlich heftige Sattelüberhöhung fahren


Für manche ist halt der Weg interessanter als die Landschaft, oder evtl. haben diejenigen auch die falsche
Rahmengröße und nicht du.
Aber im Ernst: Wenn du dich wohlfühlst, keine Überstrapazierungen hast oder Gelenk-, oder sonstige Schmerzen,
dann ist doch alles wunderbar.


----------



## ArSt (13. April 2016)

Die 29er sind heute derart in der Geometrie ausgefeilt, dass es die für untrainierte Menschen unbequeme Sattelüberhöhung, nicht mehr braucht. Die wurde Anfang der 90er ja nur eingeführt, damit man besser bergauf fahren konnte und dabei mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hatte. Bergab gab's dann halt gleich Aerohaltung und Überschlagsgefühle dazu. 
Ich *persönlich* glaube, dass Sattelüberhöhung heute hauptsächlich aus optischen Gründen eingestellt und gefahren wird, nötig ist sie eigentlich nimmer. Ein gutes Beispiel für rein optische Überhöhungen sind hier im Forum die Räder der Klassiker: Da werden nur für ein Foto (die meisten Klassiker fahren ihre Räder nicht) derart abstruse Sattelüberhöhungen eingestellt, dass viel Betrachter schon sagen, das gezeigte Rad ist viel zu klein für seinen Besitzer. In freier Wildbahn waren derartige Aufbauten tatsächlich eher unzweckmäßig, sehen aber für viele Betrachter gut aus.


----------



## Serrox (13. April 2016)

Meins ist ein 27,5er 

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ihr habt sicher Recht, solange ich mich wohl fühle, ist alles gut.
Ich denke bei mir war es auch nur der optische Anreiz, der mich zweifeln ließ. Ich finde es rein optisch nämlich auch schicker mit der Sattelüberhöhung, fahren kann ich aber so keinesfalls.

Danke nochmal


----------



## zedi (13. April 2016)

Bin 1.80m und fahre das Scale in Gr. L. 26", 27.5" und 29"!

Auf dem M meiner Flamme sitze ich etwas spassiger, sprich weniger Race orientiert.


----------



## Serrox (13. April 2016)

Mir wurde geraten im Zweifel die kleinere Rahmengröße zu nehmen. Ich denke ich werde den Spacer rausnehmen (lassen) und einen Syntace Flatforce ausprobieren.


----------



## help (13. April 2016)

Was hast du den aktuell für ein Maß vom Tretlagermittelpunkt bis Oberkante Sattel eingestellt? Die Sattelüberhöhung ist beim 27,5"er sowieso höher als beim 29"er, da du einen kürzeren Stack hast.


----------



## Serrox (13. April 2016)

Das sollten 78 cm sein wenn ich recht erinnere.


----------



## ekm (4. Mai 2016)

Spark und Scale in oldschool 26"


----------



## mi2 (6. Mai 2016)

heute bei Traumwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (7. Mai 2016)

mi2 schrieb:


> heute bei Traumwetter


Stimmt! Und bis Montag soll's so bleiben.


----------



## cpprelude (26. Juni 2016)

ekm schrieb:


> Spark und Scale in oldschool 26"



Was sind das für Rahmengrößen?


----------



## ekm (3. Juli 2016)

Spark ist XL und das Scale ist L


----------



## Cosehh (27. Mai 2017)

Hat zufällig jemand eine Anleitung für das Wechseln der Lager vom Hinterbau am Spark ? 
Im großen ganzen ja nichts großes lager auspressen und dann wieder einpressen ist selbsterklärend und auch nicht das problem.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher welche "unterlegscheiben" wo hinkommen.


----------



## ghostmuc (27. Mai 2017)

Habe ich. Kanns aber erst morgen abend posten


----------



## Cosehh (27. Mai 2017)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Habe ich. Kanns aber erst morgen abend posten


Das wäre super. Dann sage ich schonmal vielen Danke !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (29. Mai 2017)

Erledigt


----------



## DerWaldschrat79 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo.
Mein Name ist Martin, komme aus der Nähe von Kassel und ich bin seit 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Scale 930 / 2017.

Noch ist alles original am bike, aber in naher Zukunft werde ich wohl den Sattel und die Griffe gegen andere tauschen müssen. 
In den zwei Wochen habe ich 150km und 3200 hm abgespult und eigentlich bin ich auch mit der Standardausstattung zufrieden außer natürlich die Griffe und der Sattel. Die sind nach 4 Stunden Fahrzeit sehr schmerzhaft und unbequem


----------



## FocusFlo (1. Juni 2017)

Hier mal mein Spark 910 Modelljahr 2015.
Dieses wird nach und nach verfeinert,  was das der Geldbeutel (und die Gattin) so her gibt.


----------



## the donkey (12. Juni 2017)

Hier mal mein Scale
Ist jetzt fahrfertig soll aber noch etwas verfeinert werden wie es die Zeit zulässt


----------

